# Diversidade climática em Portugal



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 19:02)

belem disse:


> Portugal tem diferentes tipos de clima.



Estava a generalizar.

Embora a quase totalidade do território nacional seja caracterizada por clima Mediterrâneo, algumas pequenas áreas apresentam outros tipos de clima, como as terras altas do noroeste já com clima temperado oceânico. Existem outras, mas sempre de reduzidas dimensões.


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2009 às 19:13)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



Dan disse:


> Estava a generalizar.
> 
> Embora a quase totalidade do território nacional seja caracterizada por clima Mediterrâneo, algumas pequenas áreas apresentam outros tipos de clima, como as terras altas do noroeste já com clima temperado oceânico. Existem outras, mas sempre de reduzidas dimensões.



Até o clima mediterrânico em Portugal continental varia, sendo de 3 subtipos ou 2 segundo Koppen.
Nas Ilhas, não há clima mediterrânico a não ser em algumas localidades de Porto Santo e pouco mais.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 20:04)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



belem disse:


> Na zona transmontana é possível no inverno subir às montanhas no inverno e apanhar temperaturas de -15 ou menos e no verão descer aos vales mais quentes e apanhar temperaturas acima de 45ºc. Não acontece no mesmo sítio, mas na mesma região.



Na região transmontana é possível registar valores de -15ºC até no fundo dos vales, ao ponto dos rios gelarem, nos mesmos locais onde no Verão a temperatura passa os 40ºC.



belem disse:


> Até o clima mediterrânico em Portugal continental varia, sendo de 3 subtipos ou 2 segundo Koppen.
> Nas Ilhas, não há clima mediterrânico a não ser em algumas localidades de Porto Santo e pouco mais.



Subtipos podemos encontrar em qualquer clima.


----------



## belem (30 Jan 2009 às 20:16)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



Dan disse:


> Na região transmontana é possível registar valores de -15ºC até no fundo dos vales, ao ponto dos rios gelarem, nos mesmos locais onde no Verão a temperatura passa os 40ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> Subtipos podemos encontrar em qualquer clima.




Tens registos sobre o clima dessas vales, é? É que até agora até vi temperaturas mínimas médias ( nem sequer médias das altas ou média geral) de inverno positivas em muitos desse locais. Creio que foi no 8º ano. Não é nada de especial saber coisas do 8º ano, acho. E  não tou a falar das tais Mirandela ou Vilariça, porque não são os pontos mais quentes, embora atinjam valores elevados no verão não se assemelham NEM DE PERTO, às zonas mais quentes do Douro. 
No Pinhão a temperatura média é de 8ºc para o mês mais frio, o Rio Douro lá já congelou?
Subtipos podemos encontrar em qualquer clima, mas não em todo o lado. Existem zonas vastíssimas com exactamente o mesmo subtipo, com áreas até maiores que Portugal.
Não me recordo de haver na Europa ou até no mundo muitos países com climas que variem do tropical ao frio de montanha, com a área de Portugal ou até maiores. 
Até lá e não havendo provas precisas do contrário, mantenho exactamente a mesma opinião.


----------



## Dan (30 Jan 2009 às 23:22)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



belem disse:


> Tens registos sobre o clima dessas vales, é? É que até agora até vi temperaturas mínimas médias ( nem sequer médias das altas ou média geral) de inverno positivas em muitos desse locais. Creio que foi no 8º ano. Não é nada de especial saber coisas do 8º ano, acho. E  não tou a falar das tais Mirandela ou Vilariça, porque não são os pontos mais quentes, embora atinjam valores elevados no verão não se assemelham NEM DE PERTO, às zonas mais quentes do Douro.



Gimonde, a 530m, fica no fundo de um vale, junto ao rio Sabor e registou um valor de -15,6ºC no dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983. Não tenho registos de valores máximos absolutos para este local, mas é bem provável que já tenha passado dos 40ºC, até Bragança já ficou perto desse valor. 



belem disse:


> No Pinhão a temperatura média é de 8ºc para o mês mais frio, o Rio Douro lá já congelou?



O Douro nunca deve ter gelado em Portugal, pelo menos nas últimas décadas.



belem disse:


> Subtipos podemos encontrar em qualquer clima, mas não em todo o lado. Existem zonas vastíssimas com exactamente o mesmo subtipo, com áreas até maiores que Portugal.
> Não me recordo de haver na Europa ou até no mundo muitos países com climas que variem do tropical ao frio de montanha, com a área de Portugal ou até maiores.
> Até lá e não havendo provas precisas do contrário, mantenho exactamente a mesma opinião.



A Espanha ou a Grécia não têm uma maior diferenciação?


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



Dan disse:


> Gimonde, a 530m, fica no fundo de um vale, junto ao rio Sabor e registou um valor de -15,6ºC no dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983. Não tenho registos de valores máximos absolutos para este local, mas é bem provável que já tenha passado dos 40ºC, até Bragança já ficou perto desse valor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas ninguém aqui falou do Gimonde.
Falei no contraste entre as zonas mais quentes, em que naturalmente o Gimonde não se enquadra e as zonas mais frias transmontanas.

Pois eu sei que o Douro não congelou, daí não entendi muito bem...


Espanha e Grécia são maiores que Portugal em área terrestre e mais pequenos em território marítimo.
Eu referi-me a países do mesmo tamanho, mas mesmo assim, até me vou desdobrar: Onde na Grécia tens um clima desértico? Um clima tropical? Um clima subtropical húmido? E até vou mais longe: Na Espanha onde tens um clima tropical? E um clima subtropical húmido?
A única coisa que a Espanha tem em termos de clima que Portugal não tem seria um clima de montanha mais frio, porque atinge cotas muito maiores, aliado também a uma maior continentalidade do que Portugal o que origina situações mais variáveis em termos de meteorologia. Mas isto não é ter um clima diferente do clima de montanha, apenas é uma representação de uma versão menos moderada ( um subtipo). Já Portugal tem climas ( e não subtipos) que não se encontram noutros países europeus, em virtude de ter pontos mais distantes, uns dos outros.


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

belem disse:


> Mas ninguém aqui falou do Gimonde.
> Falei no contraste entre as zonas mais quentes, em que naturalmente o Gimonde não se enquadra e as zonas mais frias transmontanas.
> 
> Pois eu sei que o Douro não congelou, daí não entendi muito bem...
> ...



A Europa segundo a classificação de Koppen. 

Neste mapa podemos ver que existem vários países de reduzidas dimensões com uma maior diferenciação climática que Portugal. Por exemplo; a Bósnia Herzegovina, a Croácia, A Eslovénia ou a Bulgária. A Espanha é maior, mas também apresenta um maior número de climas. 





Legenda:


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2009 às 23:33)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*

Os mapas são bonitos, mas para simplificar:
Quantos climas e que climas tem a Bulgária por exemplo ( já que tem tantas côres)?
Sem olhar recordo-me de 2 ou 4 principais ( e posso dar algumas regiões como exemplo):

- Clima mediterrânico

- Clima temperado continental 

- Clima temperado marítimo (?)

- Clima de montanha (?)


Portugal tem quantos?

- Clima mediterrânico ( Csa e Csb)

- Clima temperado marítimo

- Clima subtropical húmido

- Clima tropical húmido

- Clima desértico

- Clima de montanha


Já agora uma achega sobre o que é o método de Koppen-Geiger:

«A classificação é baseada no pressuposto, com origem na fitossociologia e na ecologia, de que a vegetação natural de cada grande região da Terra é essencialmente uma expressão do clima nela prevalecente.»
Sem registos de estações, aspecto chave para determinar um clima, tem que se lhe diga. É um método interessante e credível, mas vocacionado sobretudo para o estudo da flora.
Se quiseres mais exemplos, estás à vontade.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2009 às 00:07)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



belem disse:


> - Clima tropical húmido
> 
> - Clima desértico
> 
> ...




Sim, gostaria de ver dados de estações meteorológicas em Portugal para esses três tipos de clima.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2009 às 00:23)

Dan disse:


> Sim, gostaria de ver dados de estações meteorológicas em Portugal para esses três tipos de clima.



Não seja por isso. Até podemos fazer uma troca de dados. Cada um especifica o porquê dos dados que apresentou.Então fornece-me dados de estações na Europa do Leste para apresentar aqueles climas todos, em zonas de forte domínio de clima temperado continental, por exemplo. Ou outros.
O clima desértico está presente nas Ilhas Selvagens.
Não há lá estações. Aqui fui buscar os dados sobre uma publicação científica sobre ilhas da Macaronésia, que posso postar aqui, que até dá precipitações da ordem dos 150 mm, para as ilhas Selvagens. Umas das razões dizem, é não só a latitude, como a ausência de relevo significativo.O método de Kopen-Geiger, se fosse aplicado a estas ilhas seria interessante. Vegetação xerófila, rastejante, com exemplos espontâneos de euforbiáceas!
Se alguém tem ideia do que é uma euforbiácea e das condições que requer para se desenvolver, façam favor de postar.

Clima tropical húmido

Está presente na faixa marítima do Sul dos Açores, dentro da ZEE de Portugal.
É uma zona de forte influência da Corrente do Golfo, que permite o crescimento de palmeiras até nas ilhas britânicas.
Como já tinha dito, aqui no fórum, estou a fazer os registos desta zona até Março, altura em que a temperatura começa novamente a subir.
Para já neste momento, está acima de 20ºc.  Nenhum local da Europa está neste momento, nestas condições, senão ali. Eu em Março vou postar todos os dados medidos e observados em tal região( como já disse no forum).


Clima de montanha

Não me ocorre pensar que na Torre ( zonas cimeiras) da Serra da Estrela o clima é mediterrânico ou temperado marítimo.
E quem sabe em mais bolsas montanhosas do país... 
Há aqui gente que posta dados não oficiais o tempo todo e será que isso me impede de chegar a conclusões óbvias deste grau?

Isto é a minha opinião, que naturalmente requer mais estudos e confirmações.
Não são dados oficiais e nem eu pretendi  tal coisa. Mas as evidências estão a favor.
Posso publicar um papel, sobre isto com mais uns colegas. Seria algo interessante e estimulante, fazer estudos destes e medições.


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2009 às 00:38)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



belem disse:


> Para já neste momento, está acima de 20ºc.



Isso é média do quê?


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2009 às 00:48)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



psm disse:


> Desculpa Belem mas o que é estes dados tem haver com o topico em questão ? Eu fiz um post em que quem o criou fez uma grande confusão em distinguir em o que é para uns(senso comum) e para outros(amantes de meteorologia) o clima sobre Portugal.



Tens razão.
O meu post é uma resposta a questões que me puseram.
Evidentemente, que muitos mais dados serão necessários.
Aceito,contudo, perfeitamente que não concordem com eles.
Mas, tenho poucas dúvidas que poderei tentar fazer um artigo sobre isto e com dados palpáveis e concretos.
Voltando aos teus pontos, concordo que tenha havido essa confusão.
Se calhar seria interessante abrir um tópico para este assunto e enriquecê-lo com dados e observações e claro porque não com opiniões.


----------



## psm (1 Fev 2009 às 00:50)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



belem disse:


> Tens razão.
> O meu post é uma resposta a questões que me puseram.
> Evidentemente, que muitos mais dados serão necessários.
> Aceito,contudo, perfeitamente que não concordem com eles.
> ...


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2009 às 01:01)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



Fil disse:


> Isso é média do quê?



É a temperatura da água do mar.
Estive agora a ver a está  nos 22.
Gostaria de poder ver melhor a zona mais sudoeste dos Açores, que me parece estar mais quente ainda. Mas não estou certo.
Depois posto os dados.


----------



## stormy (6 Fev 2009 às 18:05)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*

o ricinius officinalis uma euforbiacea dá-se bem no sul e é espontaneo .....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Fev 2009 às 19:34)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



Dan disse:


> Sim, gostaria de ver dados de estações meteorológicas em Portugal para esses três tipos de clima.



Especialmente o desértico, pois não me parece muito evidente.


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2009 às 17:56)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Especialmente o desértico, pois não me parece muito evidente.



Podes explicar-nos porquê?
Os meus pontos:
a)A vegetação prova-o.
b)As fotos das ilhas também o demonstram.
c)A latitude é de 30º graus norte. Queres exemplos de regiões que estão a esta latitude?
d)As zonas vizinhas mais próximas são o Sahara marroquino e as Canárias.


























Costa norte...
















Geco endémico.
Esperemos que o desconhecimento de alguns, sobre estas ilhas singulares, que o experiente Jacques Yves-Costeau afirmou que  viu o mar mais claro que alguma vez encontrou em todas as suas longas viagens pelos mares de quase todo o mundo, não leve à sua degradação, esquecimento e destruição.


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



stormy disse:


> o ricinius officinalis uma euforbiacea dá-se bem no sul e é espontaneo .....



Espontâneo?
Tens a certeza?
Não me recordo de ver algum Ricinus communis espontâneo em Portugal.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2009 às 19:07)

Um pouco de sistematização.

Utilizando a classificação climática de Koppen podemos encontrar em Portugal os climas:
Cfb – Temperado oceânico 
Csb – Mediterrânico com Verão fresco
Csa – Mediterrânico com Verão quente
Bsh – Semi-árido


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2009 às 19:08)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*

A sistematização de Koppen não abrange certas zonas.
Especialmente as pequenas.
Qual é a definição para semiárido já agora? 
E o grupo ocidental nos Açores, não estará aí esquecido?
Que clima tem a encosta sul da Madeira?
E o clima temperado marítimo não estará restringido a apenas algumas zonas altas? Se há «sistematização» para uma zona tão restrita como esta, porque não há para outras?
Etc,etc...

Edit: A Semi-arid climate or steppe climate generally describes climatic regions that receive low annual rainfall (250-500 mm or 10-20 in). In  «http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-arid_climate». A descrição está feita para o sistema de Koppen.
Nesse caso teríamos mesmo um Bsh, no vale do Douro, no Algarve,etc,etc...
Parece-me é um tanto optimista achar que ilhas que apresentem cerca de 150 mm de precipitação média anual sejam Bsh.

Confrontando ambas as posições podemos chegar mais perto da verdade e eis que:

BWh: A desert is a landscape or region that receives very little precipitation. Deserts can be defined as areas that receive an average annual precipitation of less than 250 mm (10 in), or as areas in which more water is lost than falls as precipitation.[3] In the Köppen climate classification system, deserts are classed as BWh (hot desert) or BWk (temperate desert). In the Thornthwaite climate classification system, deserts would be classified as arid megathermal climates.

In «http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desert_climate».
Eu não gosto muito do wikipedia, mas como neste caso há fontes credíveis, penso que terá algum valor.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2009 às 19:43)

Os dados que tenho para as Flores – Aeroporto apresentam um valor médio para o mês mais quente de 22,0ºC. Assim ainda correspondia ao Cfb. 

Considerei o tipo Bsh (Semi-árido) porque é aquele que aparece no litoral de Marrocos à latitude de 30º Norte, mas como não existem dados climáticos nem sequer podemos saber se é mesmo assim.

A confirmação de outros tipos de clima só mesmo com alguns valores de temperatura e precipitação.


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2009 às 20:37)

Dan disse:


> Os dados que tenho para as Flores – Aeroporto apresentam um valor médio para o mês mais quente de 22,0ºC. Assim ainda correspondia ao Cfb.
> 
> Considerei o tipo Bsh (Semi-árido) porque é aquele que aparece no litoral de Marrocos à latitude de 30º Norte, mas como não existem dados climáticos nem sequer podemos saber se é mesmo assim.
> 
> A confirmação de outros tipos de clima só mesmo com alguns valores de temperatura e precipitação.



Poderá ser  CFb só por causa disso? Se fosse mais 0,1 já era Cfa? Aqui vejo que valores médios para o mês mais quente abaixo de 22ºc e verão sem meses secos,  é que definem um clima Cfb. Então esse Aeroporto está a meio termo?
Não há mais definições em causa?
Tens dados de Lajes das Flores e de Santa Cruz das Flores?
E da ilha do Corvo tens dados?

Pois, mas como é uma ilha de baixa altitude, sem grandes relevos, não tem níveis de precipitação para chegar a BSh.
A definição mais provável é BWh, por causa da vegetação e de dados que vi num trabalho sobre a Macaronésia que apresentam 150mm.
Mas concordo que o ideal será mesmo só com mais dados.
Sempre defini, contudo, estas posições como opinião e procurei fundamentá-las.


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2009 às 21:01)

Não tenho dados para mais nenhum local do grupo ocidental. Dos dados que tenho, nos restantes grupos, o único que apresenta valores mensais superiores a 22ºC é Vila do Porto em Santa Maria, mas esta localidade já entra no tipo Csa.

Cfa – Subtropical Húmido – Precipitação bem distribuída por todos os meses. Ausência de estação seca. Média do mês mais quente superior a 22ºC. Pelo menos 4 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC. Temperatura média anual superior a 10ºC e temperatura média do mês mais frio entre 18ºC e -3ºC. 

É possível que no grupo ocidental existam locais com estas características.


----------



## belem (8 Fev 2009 às 23:05)

Dan disse:


> Não tenho dados para mais nenhum local do grupo ocidental. Dos dados que tenho, nos restantes grupos, o único que apresenta valores mensais superiores a 22ºC é Vila do Porto em Santa Maria, mas esta localidade já entra no tipo Csa.
> 
> Cfa – Subtropical Húmido – Precipitação bem distribuída por todos os meses. Ausência de estação seca. Média do mês mais quente superior a 22ºC. Pelo menos 4 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC. Temperatura média anual superior a 10ºC e temperatura média do mês mais frio entre 18ºC e -3ºC.
> 
> É possível que no grupo ocidental existam locais com estas características.



Existem sim.

Tive a ver dados da Ilha do Corvo:

Segundo o IM, no Projecto CLIMAAT (INTERREG_3B - Mac 2.3/A3)
Clima Normal nas Estações do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) - AÇORES, durante o período 1961-1981, a temperatura média em Agosto é de 22,6.
Não há meses secos e no inverno o mês de Fevereiro registou 13,8.
E até acredito plenamente em locais ainda mais quentes, na zona Ocidental.
Acho um clima assim, sem grandes frios, que se aproxima  muito mais de um conceito realista de subtropicalidade e não em locais como nos Balcãs, China, Coreia, Japão, o centro dos EUA, onde há frequentemente valores negativos, gelos e neves.
Aliás a própria vegetação nativa dos Açores é subtropical ( a laurissilva).


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2009 às 10:23)

*Re: portugal, o melhor clima do mundo?*



belem disse:


> Espontâneo?
> Tens a certeza?
> Não me recordo de ver algum Ricinus communis espontâneo em Portugal.



sim eles produzem sementes viaveis e como tal reproduzem-se


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2009 às 10:26)

belem disse:


> Existem sim.
> 
> Tive a ver dados da Ilha do Corvo:
> 
> ...



de acordo!
essa classificaçao que diz que ter medias de 3 ou 18 graus no mes mais frio é a mesma coisa ( mesmo clima) é uma barbaridade ( pelo menos nesse caso)


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2009 às 14:11)

stormy disse:


> de acordo!
> essa classificaçao que diz que ter medias de 3 ou 18 graus no mes mais frio é a mesma coisa ( mesmo clima) é uma barbaridade ( pelo menos nesse caso)



Não diz que é a mesma coisa. Em boa verdade, a classificação climática de Köppen considera clima temperado quando a temperatura média do mês mais frio fica entre -3ºC e +18ºC. É uma amplitude muito grande, mas esta é uma das classificações climáticas mais utilizadas. Depois, há uma grande diversidade climática na zona temperada.


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2009 às 14:32)

eu dividiria portugal nas seguintes regioes climaticas (nao conto com areas acima de 900 a 1000mts mas essas areas teem clima de altitude):


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2009 às 15:32)

Quais os critérios para essa divisão?


----------



## psm (27 Fev 2009 às 16:46)

Igualmente faço a mesma pergunta?


----------



## belem (27 Fev 2009 às 23:53)

Dan disse:


> Não diz que é a mesma coisa. Em boa verdade, a classificação climática de Köppen considera clima temperado quando a temperatura média do mês mais frio fica entre -3ºC e +18ºC. É uma amplitude muito grande, mas esta é uma das classificações climáticas mais utilizadas. Depois, há uma grande diversidade climática na zona temperada.



Concordo perfeitamente.
Aliás o que eu queria dizer e sobre o qual  já tinhamos falado,  era a estranha diversidade dentro do clima subtropical.
Mas sei que dentro dos -3ºc  e 18ºc existem vários climas diferentes, por isso considero, neste aspecto, correcto.


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2009 às 17:27)

Dan disse:


> Quais os critérios para essa divisão?










para mim as zonas litorais a norte do douro e algumas zonas da serra da estrela , geres , marao e caramulo teem um clima temperado maritimo ( como as zonas costeiras da galiza e norte de espanha).
tras os montes e o interior centro teem um clima continental tao seco como o interior sul embora nao muito agreste como outras areas da europa central ( clima parecido com o do centro da peninsula como madrid)
veroes quentes ( mes mais quente com medias entre 20 e 25Cº) e invernos frios ( mes mais frio com medias entre 0 e 7Cº) .
as zonas costeiras a sul do douro até lisboa teem um clima de tranziçao entre o mediterraneo e o maritimo sendo que sao   mais frias   que o resto do litoral a sul de lisboa e que o interior sul e bastante mais pluviosas que essas regioes.
as zonas de litoral lisboa-vila real de sto antonio teem um clima mediterraneo suave com um verao  um pouco mais fresco que o interior sul mas igualmente longo ( 4 meses ou mais com tmed acima de 20Cº e mes mais quente com medias na ordem dos 25Cº  ) e um inverno curto e ao mesmo tempo o mais quente do pais ( tmed do mes mais frio acima de 10 chegando as vezes a 13Cº) precipitaçoes fracas  e RH mediana.
o interior centro e sul a sul do  sistema montanhoso montejunto-esterela  tem um clima mediterraneo com tendencias continentais ( menores que tras os montes e o interior norte e centro) com invernos frescos ( mes mais frio com medias mais ou menos entre  5 e 10 Cº )e veroes muito quentes e longos ( mes mais quente com medias superiores a 25Cº) as precipitaçoes sao de um modo geral fracas( clima parecido com o de badajoz ou ciudad real).
as areas acima de 900-1000mts teem um clima de montanha ( ver defeniçao na wiki)
e as serras algarvias , do oeste e do litoral alentejano  teem um clima mais fresco e humido do que as regioes envolventes tendo por isso um microclima que varia desde o subtropical em monchique serra do caldeirao e encostas w das serras do cercal e grandola até ao mediterraneo degradado pela altitude nas serras do oeste e nas zonas mais altas( acima dos 400mts) das serras de monchique, caldeirao e litoral alentejano


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2009 às 18:04)

stormy disse:


> para mim as zonas litorais a norte do douro e algumas zonas da serra da estrela , geres , marao e caramulo teem um clima temperado maritimo ( como as zonas costeiras da galiza e norte de espanha).
> tras os montes e o interior centro teem um clima continental tao seco como o interior sul embora nao muito agreste como outras areas da europa central ( clima parecido com o do centro da peninsula como madrid)
> veroes quentes ( mes mais quente com medias entre 20 e 25Cº) e invernos frios ( mes mais frio com medias entre 0 e 7Cº) .
> as zonas costeiras a sul do douro até lisboa teem um clima de tranziçao entre o mediterraneo e o maritimo sendo que sao   mais frias   que o resto do litoral a sul de lisboa e que o interior sul e bastante mais pluviosas que essas regioes.
> ...



Parece-me que fizeste uma divisão microclimática e não uma divisão climática.
Desacordo com alguns pontos, senão te importas  :
O litoral a Norte do Rio Douro tem meses secos, por isso penso que não pode ser temperado marítimo.
O Vale do Douro tem um microclima distinto das zonas planálticas do Norte interior e um mesmo um clima diferente em relação a certas zonas montanhosas dessa região.
No inverno as temperaturas excedem em alguns casos os 7ºc em média, para as zonas baixas do Douro e excedem também os 25ºc no verão. Talvez fosse mais certo dizer que podem atingir os 25ºc ou mais. As zonas planálticas são mais frescas.
O interior centro e sul pode exceder em algumas regiões os 25ºc de média, ( Bacia do Guadiana e Tejo) mas não é regra. 
A zona litoral que vai de Lisboa a Vila Real de Sto António, normalmente não tem o mês mais quente acima de 25ºc, mas acima dos 22ºc ( com a excepção de cabos que registam menos). Apenas algumas zonas do litoral algarvio possivelmente têm 25ºc ou mais no mês mais quente, dentro desta região. Também não tem os invernos mais quentes do país. Os Açores e a Madeira,sim.
Monchique tem um clima próximo do subtropical húmido, mas penso que é demasiado seco ( com meses secos). Gostaria de analizar as posições de diferentes climatologistas, sobre  os microclimas ou até climas de algumas regiões.


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2009 às 18:44)

Para se considerar que um determinado local tem Clima Temperado Marítimo em Portugal é necessário que não apresente meses secos, como se pode ver no gráfico seguinte:





Em Portugal, Clima Temperado Marítimo em Portugal só mesmo nas terras altas do norte e centro. As áreas do litoral norte já apresentam alguns meses secos, como é o caso do Porto.





Mesmo ao litoral da Galiza apresenta um período de seca estival.





Só mesmo mais para leste é que podemos encontrar Clima Temperado Marítimo no litoral de Espanha. 









Quanto ao Clima Temperado Continental, esse apresenta um regime de precipitação oposto ao do Clima Mediterrâneo e também não tem qualquer período seco. Na Europa só aparece no leste da França.





O interior Norte de Portugal não apresenta as características típicas do clima Temperado Continental.


----------



## stormy (28 Fev 2009 às 19:28)

concordo convosco dan e belem o vale do douro tem um clima que é similar ao do interior centro e sul a sul dos sist.montanhoso montejunto estrela.
as regioes litorais entre lisboa e vrsa teem o inverno mais quente DO CONTINENTE ERA O QUE EU QUERIA DIZER e a media do mes mais quente RONDA OS 25Cº ou seja pode variar entre 23 e 27 sendo que há 4 meses com tmed maior que 20 Cº excepto no cabo de sines , sagres e espichel onde há 3 meses.
quanto ao clima continental tens toda a razao oque eu queria dizer é que o interior a norte de montejunto estrela tem um clima " tipico do interior da peninsula" ou seja é o mais extremado da peninsula  ainda mais que o alentejano ou o de badajoz ou  cordoba, etc
esta é a minha( muito simplificada e modesta) divisao climatica da peninsula:






as duas zonas em que divido o centro da peninsula poderiam se chamar interior quente ( sul) e interior frio (norte) sendo que ambos teem caracter continental bem marcado
 porque é pouco visivel , o clima que identifico como 5 caracteriza as regioes costeiras a norte de valencia.  
aberto a correccçoes..
 e aqui as zonas climaticas com que divido portugal continental:








para mim as zonas litorais a norte do douro e algumas zonas da serra da estrela , geres , marao e caramulo teem um clima temperado maritimo com algumas caracteristicas mediterraneas ( como as zonas costeiras da galiza e norte de espanha).
tras os montes e o interior centro teem um clima continental tao seco como o interior sul embora nao tao agreste como outras areas da europa central ( clima parecido com o do centro da peninsula como madrid)
veroes quentes ( mes mais quente com medias entre 20 e 25Cº) e invernos frios ( mes mais frio com medias entre 0 e 7Cº) .
as zonas costeiras a sul do douro até lisboa teem um clima de tranziçao entre o mediterraneo e o maritimo sendo que sao   mais frias   que o resto do litoral a sul de lisboa e que o interior sul e bastante mais pluviosas que essas regioes.
as zonas de litoral lisboa-vila real de sto antonio teem um clima mediterraneo suave com um verao  um pouco mais fresco que o interior sul mas igualmente longo ( 4 meses ou mais com tmed acima de 20Cº e mes mais quente com medias na ordem dos 25Cº  ) e um inverno curto e ao mesmo tempo o mais quente do pais ( tmed do mes mais frio acima de 10 chegando as vezes a 13Cº) precipitaçoes fracas  e RH mediana.
o interior centro e sul a sul do  sistema montanhoso montejunto-esterela  tem um clima mediterraneo com tendencias continentais ( menores que tras os montes e o interior norte e centro) com invernos frescos ( mes mais frio com medias mais ou menos entre  5 e 10 Cº )e veroes muito quentes e longos ( mes mais quente com medias superiores a 25Cº) as precipitaçoes sao de um modo geral fracas( clima parecido com o de badajoz ou cordoba).
as areas acima de 900-1000mts teem um clima de montanha ( ver defeniçao na wiki)
e as serras algarvias , do oeste e do litoral alentejano  teem um clima mais fresco e humido do que as regioes envolventes tendo por isso um microclima que varia desde o subtropical em monchique serra do caldeirao e encostas w das serras do cercal e grandola até ao mediterraneo degradado pela altitude nas serras do oeste e nas zonas mais altas( acima dos 400mts) das serras de monchique, caldeirao e litoral alentejano


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2009 às 14:23)

na minha opiniao as zonas mais quentes ou seja com mais caracteristicas tropicais da europa situam-se a sul da linha que se ve no mapa:


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2009 às 14:24)

va la deem opinioes


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2009 às 14:35)

Não devias colocar imagens tão grandes.


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2009 às 14:43)

Dan disse:


> Não devias colocar imagens tão grandes.



SORRY foi sem querer
vá deem opinioes


----------



## psm (3 Mar 2009 às 19:37)

stormy disse:


> na minha opiniao as zonas mais quentes ou seja com mais caracteristicas tropicais da europa situam-se a sul da linha que se ve no mapa:





Está errado esse traço pois os climas mediterraneos têm caresteristicas subtropicais, e o nome diz tudo o ser tropical. Nenhuma dessas zonas a sul desse traço o são. A divisão começa em Africa e não na Europa.


Sei que faz confusão o termo tropical, mas é  tropical por causa do Verão mais concretamente de ter haver com ar tropical continental seco, e é por causa deste tipo de ar que se dá esta a designação de sub tropical, e é a mais correcta para os climas mediterraneos, isto tem haver com o posicionamento das Altas pressões no verão, e que transportam muita vezes o ar tropical seco do norte de Africa, ou com a permanencia das Altas pressões que originam esse mesmo ar.

Mesmo em Portugal a linha começar a sul da serra de sintra é um erro pois ao nivel fitoclimatico é a zona de transição ainda.


Quando tiver o livro sobre as divisões fitoclimáticas ao nivel de floresta em Portugal coloco aqui a sua divisão mas em escrita.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2009 às 21:16)

stormy disse:


> va la deem opinioes



Em Portugal continental algumas das zonas mais quentes ficam na Bacia do Tejo e do Guadiana.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2009 às 21:17)

Acho as divisões - quer de Portugal, quer da Europa - a nível climático muito grosseiras, simplesmente porque apresentas critérios muito frágeis para definir esses limites, se é que se podem delimitar assim.
As mudanças não são radicais de um lado para o outro do traço, simplesmente vão-no sendo, é uma espécie de «gradação» e não uma mudança radical de climas dividida por um traço imaginário.
Para além disso, não estou a ver quais são as características tropicais do Algarve, do Sul de Itália e muito menos do Norte de África.
Uma região não é tropical apenas por ser quente, aliás, por serem climas detentores de uma amplitude térmica anual moderada a forte (nomeadamente as regiões do Interior Norte de África) e com uma precipitação anual muito reduzida, com a existência de imensos meses secos e, apenas nalguns casos, alguma precipitação na época mais fria - Inverno - é que não podem ser considerados, de forma alguma, tropicais; não têm a precipitação bem distribuída ao longo do ano, nem mesmo em quantidade, para além de, num clima tropical, não haver este tipo de divisões do ano em épocas nem estações diferentes; trata-se de um ano idêntico do início ao fim, quer a nível da temperatura como da precipitação, nomeadamente junto ao Equador.


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2009 às 22:23)

stormy disse:


> va la deem opinioes



Quais são os factores? Precipitação anual, temperatura média do mês mais frio, temperatura média do mês mais quente, número de meses secos?

Na classificação de Köppen considera-se clima tropical quando apresenta todos os meses com temperatura média superior a 18ºC.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2009 às 22:45)

Dan disse:


> Quais são os factores? Precipitação anual, temperatura média do mês mais frio, temperatura média do mês mais quente, número de meses secos?
> 
> Na classificação de Köppen considera-se clima tropical quando apresenta todos os meses com temperatura média superior a 18ºC.



Exacto e com excepção dos arquipélagos macaronésicos, não tou a ver outro local na Europa que obedeça a esses requisitos.


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2009 às 01:14)

stormy disse:


> na minha opiniao as zonas mais quentes ou seja com mais caracteristicas tropicais da europa situam-se a sul da linha que se ve no mapa:



Dizes com mais características «tropicais» porquê?
Por serem mais quentes que os locais a norte dessa linha?
Eu acho que devias ter usado outra expressão, como por exemplo, clima inframediterrâneo (lol) ou um clima mediterrânico com mais termicidade...
O Sul da Europa continental é um pouco antagónico aos trópicos, porque a época mais quente nos trópicos coincide normalmente com a fase mais húmida o que é contrário ao clima mediterrâneo...
O único trópico que vejo na Europa, será algures em alguns locais das Canárias/Madeira (?) e mais seguramente na faixa marítima do Sul dos Açores.
Ah e não gosto muito desse mapas com a Península Ibérica toda torta...lol


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2009 às 09:23)

belem disse:


> Em Portugal continental algumas das zonas mais quentes ficam na Bacia do Tejo e do Guadiana.



sim mas eu estou a falar em climas com tendencias megatermicas ( koppen) e estou a identificar no mapa os lugares mais quentes da europa, se pensarem o clima de malta, sul da grecia , algarve, sul de espanha, etc tem caracteristicas bem proprias e tendem para o tropical ( seco) é verdade que é ainda um clima mediterraneo mas com diferenças das outras zonas mediterraneas como o sul de frança sendo mais parecido com o de perth ou san diego.


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2009 às 09:26)

belem disse:


> Dizes com mais características «tropicais» porquê?
> Por serem mais quentes que os locais a norte dessa linha?
> Eu acho que devias ter usado outra expressão, como por exemplo, clima inframediterrâneo (lol) ou um clima mediterrânico com mais termicidade...
> O Sul da Europa continental é um pouco antagónico aos trópicos, porque a época mais quente nos trópicos coincide normalmente com a fase mais húmida o que é contrário ao clima mediterrâneo...
> ...



era isso que queria dizer ( desculpem a falta de rigor cientifico).


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2009 às 09:44)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Acho as divisões - quer de Portugal, quer da Europa - a nível climático muito grosseiras, simplesmente porque apresentas critérios muito frágeis para definir esses limites, se é que se podem delimitar assim.
> As mudanças não são radicais de um lado para o outro do traço, simplesmente vão-no sendo, é uma espécie de «gradação» e não uma mudança radical de climas dividida por um traço imaginário.
> Para além disso, não estou a ver quais são as características tropicais do Algarve, do Sul de Itália e muito menos do Norte de África.
> Uma região não é tropical apenas por ser quente, aliás, por serem climas detentores de uma amplitude térmica anual moderada a forte (nomeadamente as regiões do Interior Norte de África) e com uma precipitação anual muito reduzida, com a existência de imensos meses secos e, apenas nalguns casos, alguma precipitação na época mais fria - Inverno - é que não podem ser considerados, de forma alguma, tropicais; não têm a precipitação bem distribuída ao longo do ano, nem mesmo em quantidade, para além de, num clima tropical, não haver este tipo de divisões do ano em épocas nem estações diferentes; trata-se de um ano idêntico do início ao fim, quer a nível da temperatura como da precipitação, nomeadamente junto ao Equador.



As tranzicoes climaticas sao sempre graduais e acho que estas a simplificar demais as coisas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2009 às 19:32)

stormy disse:


> As *tranzicoes* climaticas sao sempre graduais e acho que estas a simplificar demais as coisas



Então falas contra ti mesmo ao afirmar isso; eu disse desde logo que essas *transições* eram graduais e que não se podiam simplesmente dividir com uma linha, como se estivessemos a separar duas realidades absolutamente opostas.


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2009 às 19:44)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Então falas contra ti mesmo ao afirmar isso; eu disse desde logo que essas *transições* eram graduais e que não se podiam simplesmente dividir com uma linha, como se estivessemos a separar duas realidades absolutamente opostas.



desculpa o erro ortografico
essas transiçoes nao sao repentinas mas a partir de um certo ponto podemos separar duas realidades ( climas) ainda que ligeiramente diferentes( o clima de beja e de sines sao diferentes mas nao sao "radicalmente opostos")


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2009 às 20:59)

http://koeppen-geiger.vu-wien.ac.at/pics/kottek_et_al_2006.gif

Há uma quadrícula  junto às Selvagens, ( a roçar o paralelo 30ºN) que dá clima BWh para esta zona ( i.e Clima desértico).
Para verem melhor copiem a imagem para o vosso pc e usem zoom ( porque o zoom do link é fraquinho).


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2009 às 21:07)

belem disse:


> http://koeppen-geiger.vu-wien.ac.at/pics/kottek_et_al_2006.gif
> 
> Há uma quadrícula  junto às Selvagens, ( a roçar o paralelo 30ºN) que dá clima BWh para esta zona ( i.e Clima desértico).
> Para verem melhor copiem a imagem para o vosso pc e usem zoom ( porque o zoom do link é fraquinho).



na ponta SE de espanha que clima é esse? e nos açores?


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2009 às 21:14)

stormy disse:


> na ponta SE de espanha que clima é esse? e nos açores?




BSh ( Subárido no extremo sudeste de Espanha).

Açores ( Cfa e Cfb). E também tem o Csa e o Csb!


O clima BSh também está presente em algumas zonas do Algarve e Alto Douro.

« BSh: A Semi-arid climate or steppe climate generally describes climatic regions that receive low annual rainfall (250-500 mm or 10-20 in).»


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

quanto ao territorio continental acho correcto dividi-lo em regioes a norte e sul do sist. mont. montejunto-estrela que teem respectivamente clima CFB e CFA, mas penso que tambem deveria-se diferenciar o litoral do interior e o litoral a norte e sul de lisboa


----------



## belem (4 Mar 2009 às 21:28)

stormy disse:


> quanto ao territorio continental acho correcto dividi-lo em regioes a norte e sul do sist. mont. montejunto-estrela que teem respectivamente clima CFB e CFA, mas penso que tambem deveria-se diferenciar o litoral do interior e o litoral a norte e sul de lisboa



Sim, o sistema que foi usado para separar essas regiões foi quanto ao calor do verão. Csb ( verões mornos) Csa (verões quentes).
Claro que mais alguns climas podiam ser indicados, em Portugal continental, mas para isso seria necessária uma grande resolução e seria um trabalho exaustivo.


----------



## psm (5 Mar 2009 às 19:59)

O que vou escrever sobre fitoclima para espécies florestais vem no livro:


   " Árvores e Arbustos Florestais "   Resinosas



GENERICAMENTE está dividido em 8 regiões!

1ª Atlântica- clima temperado, humido, queda pluviométrica elevada, muita neblusidade e pequenos afastamentos anuais de temperaturas. Localiza-se no noroeste.

2ª Mediterrânea- Pluviosidade fraca, estios quentes e secos, invernos suaves, Corresponde a uma estreita faixa litoral no Algarve, assim como uma parte oriental do vale do rio Douro e uma estreita faixa ao sul da peninsula de Setubal.

3ª Subatlântica- Desvios térmicos muito elevados e chuva em pequena escala. Ocupa a maior parte da região transmontana do nosdeste e um pequena mancha fronteiriça ao sul do tejo.

4ª Submediterrânea- Chuvas pouco abundantes, invernos frios, aumento do desvio térmico anual. Estende-se do Algarve, pelo litoral do Alentejo e baixas do Sorraia, à Beira meridional e vai-se esbatendo à medida que caminhamos para o norte.


5ª Ibero Mediterrâneo- Caracteristicas mediterrâneas, diminuidas e alteradas pela influência ibérica ou continental, com clima de extremos. Situa-se a leste da zona anterior, intrronpendo no limite norte do Alto Alentejo para confirmar na Beira meridional.

6ª Atlântico-Mediterrâneo- Transição entre as influencias maritímas do Atlântico e do Mediterrâneo, com preponderância do frio..Compreende as bacias inferiores dos rios Vouga, Mondego e liz.

7ª Mediterrâneo-Atlântico- Parte sul da mesma faixa, com predominio da influência do Mediterrâneo.

8ª Oro-Atlântica- clima de montanha, com oscilações térmicas acentuadas e queda abundante de neve. Corresponde às regiões de maior altitude do norte, centro do país.


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2009 às 20:24)

psm disse:


> O que vou escrever sobre fitoclima para espécies florestais vem no livro:
> 
> 
> " Árvores e Arbustos Florestais "   Resinosas
> ...



entao litoral alentejano tem invernos frios como o vale do sorraiae algumas partes do litoral algarvio teem o mesmo clima do vale do dourodesculpa mas nao podia discordar mais desses aspectos...
quanto ao resto concordomas agradecia que metesses um mapa para ser mais facil a visualizaçao dessas divisoes climaticas
boas


----------



## psm (5 Mar 2009 às 20:48)

stormy disse:


> entao litoral alentejano tem invernos frios como o vale do sorraiae algumas partes do litoral algarvio teem o mesmo clima do vale do dourodesculpa mas nao podia discordar mais desses aspectos...
> quanto ao resto concordomas agradecia que metesses um mapa para ser mais facil a visualizaçao dessas divisoes climaticas
> boas





Pegas e escreves ao Srº Mário A Silveira da Costa que é Engº Silvicultor! E vê estou que estou a transcrever de um livro impossivel de retirar a imagem, e coloca-la aqui.
É uma divisão fitoclimática genérica como mencionei!!!


----------



## stormy (5 Mar 2009 às 21:03)

psm disse:


> Pegas e escreves ao Srº Mário A Silveira da Costa que é Engº Silvicultor! E vê estou que estou a transcrever de um livro impossivel de retirar a imagem, e coloca-la aqui.
> É uma divisão fitoclimática genérica como mencionei!!!



atençao que nao tenho intençoes de te magoar desculpa se fui um pouco arrogante
eu sei que é uma divisao fitoclimatica generica mas acho, com todo o respeito a quem fez essa obra e a ti, que há algumas incongruencias ( aquelas que já mencionei)






achas que esta divisao que fiz é assim tao aberrante, no fundo bate certo com aquilo que o engº Mario A. Silveira publicou apenas faltam alguns pormenores e corrige aquelas duas incongruencias que mencionei no outro post
 atençao que sao só duas incongruencias nao disse que o trabalho do senhor estava mal feito
podes ao menos dar a tua opiniao acerca da minha divisao e se puderes corriji-la naquilo que achas errado..." se alguem vier refutar a minha teoria com dados solidos sou o primeiro a abandona-la"
cumprimentos


----------



## Loureso (7 Mar 2009 às 12:28)

stormy disse:


> se alguem vier refutar a minha teoria com dados solidos sou o primeiro a abandona-la"
> cumprimentos



Olá stormy 

É de notar que o mapa apresentado tem sido alvo de alguma contestação!
Pelo seu aspecto gráfico, parece-me que não é muito recente; não que isso seja muito importante para o contexto, a menos que, se assim for, existisse no momento uma escassez de informação que de alguma forma lhe fosse útil. 
Como é óbvio, o seu aspecto gráfico denuncia que lhe estão subjacentes particularidades que apenas seriam visíveis com uma maior resolução, ou seja, as linhas de separação definidas apresentam a grosso modo (claramente não do tipo “antigo muro de Berlim” na separação das duas Alemanhas) territórios climáticamente distintos.
Muitos pormenores sobre o assunto estão esquecidos desde há uns anos e vou actualizando-os, porém sem recorrer a fontes específicas, recordo aspectos essenciais, o que me leva a afirmar que tais divisões no terreno (não olhando à diferença dos níveis das cotas), no geral, pode-se dizer que estão bem perto da realidade. 
Para além de alguns e possíveis ajustes, gostaria de denunciar um que na minha opinião merece destaque: _situando-me na faixa litoral que vai desde o Cabo da Roca na região de Lisboa, passando pela Costa Vicentina até ao Sotavento Algarvio, penso que esta faixa poderia ser dividida em pelo menos 2 partes e tal divisão situar-se-ia na linha de relevos da Serra de Monchique e Espinhaço de Cão; como exemplo, sobretudo no Verão, um dia de praia em Vila Nova de Mil Fontes, não raro apresenta diferenças de um em Albufeira ou até mesmo Tavira. Apesar de tal faixa estar inserida nos parâmetros de clima mediterrânico, toda ela apresenta diferentes graus de exposição à Atlanticidade, o que obviamente, lhe confere diferenças que consoante os anos, poderão ser substanciais.


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2009 às 16:51)

stormy disse:


> quanto ao territorio continental acho correcto dividi-lo em regioes a norte e sul do sist. mont. montejunto-estrela que teem respectivamente clima CFB e CFA, mas penso que tambem deveria-se diferenciar o litoral do interior e o litoral a norte e sul de lisboa



A maior parte das regiões a norte do sitema Montejunto-Estrela apresentam um clima Csa ou Csb. o Tipo Cfb fica limitado a áreas já com uma certa altitude. 

Csb - Mediterrâneo com Verão fresco (mês mais quente inferior a 22ºC)

Csa - Mediterrâneo com Verão quente (mês mais quente superior a 22ºC)

Cfb - Temperado Marítimo com Verão fresco

A grande diferença entre o Cs e o Cf é que o primeiro apresenta meses secos e o o segundo não.

Um mês seco no Verão seria aquele que apresenta menos de 30-40mm.


----------



## belem (7 Mar 2009 às 17:24)

psm disse:


> O que vou escrever sobre fitoclima para espécies florestais vem no livro:
> 
> 
> " Árvores e Arbustos Florestais "   Resinosas
> ...




Boa tarde

Esse autor dividiu essas regiões consoante que espécies chave?
Resinosas? Carvalhos? Outras?


----------



## belem (7 Mar 2009 às 17:29)

Dan disse:


> A maior parte das regiões a norte do sitema Montejunto-Estrela apresentam um clima Csa ou Csb. o Tipo Cfb fica limitado a áreas já com uma certa altitude.
> 
> Csb - Mediterrâneo com Verão fresco (mês mais quente inferior a 22ºC)
> 
> ...



Penso que também se poderia dizer que um mês seco no verão é aquele  em que a precipitação média mensal (mm) não ultrapassa o dobro da temperatura média mensal (ºc).
Essas descrições de climas que deste acima são para se ter uma ideia de cada clima ou para descrever que climas há em Portugal continental?
Porque se assim fosse teria que se adicionar o Subárido e eventualmente o de montanha ou oro-atlântico ( entre possivelmente outros).


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2009 às 18:57)

belem disse:


> Penso que também se poderia dizer que um mês seco no verão é aquele  em que a precipitação média mensal (mm) ultrapassa o dobro da temperatura média mensal (ºc).
> Essas descrições de climas que deste acima são para se ter uma ideia de cada clima ou para descrever que climas há em Portugal continental?
> Porque se assim fosse teria que se adicionar o Subárido e eventualmente o de montanha ou oro-atlântico ( entre possivelmente outros).



Estava apenas a responder à afirmação do *stormy *"_quanto ao territorio continental acho correcto dividi-lo em regioes a norte e sul do sist. mont. montejunto-estrela que teem respectivamente clima *CFB* e *CFA*_".

Provavelmente ele queria dizer *Csa* e *Csb* e não *Cfa* e *Cfb*.

Quanto ao clima de Montanha ou oro-atlântico, quais são as características?


----------



## stormy (7 Mar 2009 às 20:53)

Loureso disse:


> Olá stormy
> 
> É de notar que o mapa apresentado tem sido alvo de alguma contestação!
> Pelo seu aspecto gráfico, parece-me que não é muito recente; não que isso seja muito importante para o contexto, a menos que, se assim for, existisse no momento uma escassez de informação que de alguma forma lhe fosse útil.
> ...



que bom, algumas criticas construtivas
acho que tens razao pois se esta divisao fosse mais promenorizada essas zona seria dividida em duas


----------



## stormy (7 Mar 2009 às 20:55)

Dan disse:


> Estava apenas a responder à afirmação do *stormy *"_quanto ao territorio continental acho correcto dividi-lo em regioes a norte e sul do sist. mont. montejunto-estrela que teem respectivamente clima *CFB* e *CFA*_".
> 
> Provavelmente ele queria dizer *Csa* e *Csb* e não *Cfa* e *Cfb*.
> 
> Quanto ao clima de Montanha ou oro-atlântico, quais são as características?



era o que queria dizer dan csa e csb


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2009 às 00:59)

Dan disse:


> Estava apenas a responder à afirmação do *stormy *"_quanto ao territorio continental acho correcto dividi-lo em regioes a norte e sul do sist. mont. montejunto-estrela que teem respectivamente clima *CFB* e *CFA*_".
> 
> Provavelmente ele queria dizer *Csa* e *Csb* e não *Cfa* e *Cfb*.
> 
> Quanto ao clima de Montanha ou oro-atlântico, quais são as características?



«Degradação» do clima determinada pela elevada altitude.


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2009 às 10:08)

belem disse:


> «Degradação» do clima determinada pela elevada altitude.



Penhas Douradas, a 1388m, apresenta um clima Csb.






A cotas mais elevadas a temperatura diminui e aumenta a precipitação, o que pode originar um clima Cfb ou mesmo Cfc (neste último caso se apresentar apenas 3 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC).


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2009 às 10:18)

Dan disse:


> Penhas Douradas, a 1388m, apresenta um clima Csb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



penhas douradas nao devia ser temperado maritimotem uma media anual semelhante a lodres a unica diferença sao veroes um pouco mais quentes e 2 meses secos....


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2009 às 10:32)

stormy disse:


> penhas douradas nao devia ser temperado maritimotem uma media anual semelhante a lodres a unica diferença sao veroes um pouco mais quentes e 2 meses secos....



Tem uma temperatura média anual inferior à de Londres e o triplo da precipitação anual, mas o factor principal de diferenciação é mesmo a existência de meses secos.

Uma das principais características do clima Temperado Marítimo (Cfs) é a não existência de meses secos.


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2009 às 12:01)

Dan disse:


> Tem uma temperatura média anual inferior à de Londres e o triplo da precipitação anual, mas o factor principal de diferenciação é mesmo a existência de meses secos.
> 
> Uma das principais características do clima Temperado Marítimo (Cfs) é a não existência de meses secos.



estás a ver, a diferença é tao tenue...é isso que me faz confusao
podes dizer-me onde arranjas os graficos T.P.


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2009 às 14:45)

peço imensa desculpa mas vou-me rir um poucoentao ponta delgada é csb e penhas douradas tambemavisem-me quando cairem 2m de neve am ponta delgada!!!
agora educadamente, isto nao vos faz confusao?


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2009 às 17:56)

stormy disse:


> peço imensa desculpa mas vou-me rir um poucoentao ponta delgada é csb e penhas douradas tambemavisem-me quando cairem 2m de neve am ponta delgada!!!
> agora educadamente, isto nao vos faz confusao?



Essa é uma das principais criticas à classificação de Köppen, o facto de considerar clima temperado (C) todos os locais com a temperatura média do mês mais frio entre -3ºC e 18ºC. 
Houve quem propusesse uma divisão nesse intervalo. Com essa nova divisão, passaria só a ser considerado como clima temperado os locais com valores inferiores a 6ºC para o mês mais frio e subtropical aqueles que tivessem o mês mais frio entre 6ºC e 18ºC.


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2009 às 20:28)

Dan disse:


> Essa é uma das principais criticas à classificação de Köppen, o facto de considerar clima temperado (C) todos os locais com a temperatura média do mês mais frio entre -3ºC e 18ºC.
> Houve quem propusesse uma divisão nesse intervalo. Com essa nova divisão, passaria só a ser considerado como clima temperado os locais com valores inferiores a 6ºC para o mês mais frio e subtropical aqueles que tivessem o mês mais frio entre 6ºC e 18ºC.



mesmo assim 6Cº é pouco, acho que deveria ser 8-10Cº.....o que achas?


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2009 às 01:02)

Dan disse:


> Penhas Douradas, a 1388m, apresenta um clima Csb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois é, a cotas mais elevadas já não é Csb ou Csa...
É disso que estava a falar.
O clima na zona da Torre, na Serra da Estrela, pode muito bem ser mesmo um clima diferente dos já mencionados e sim, ser um clima degradado pela altitude ( isso penso que ninguém tem duvidas...).
O Cfc é certamente uma hipótese e mais um clima ( possivelmente) a adicionar à lista climática de Portugal.
Mas com dados seria mais certo.
Não há nenhuma estação na Torre?


----------



## Loureso (11 Mar 2009 às 01:52)

Olá Dan 


Dan disse:


> Tem uma temperatura média anual inferior à de Londres e o triplo da precipitação anual, mas o factor principal de diferenciação é mesmo a existência de meses secos.
> 
> Uma das principais características do clima Temperado Marítimo (Cfs) é a não existência de meses secos.



Tenho uma dúvida desde há já algum tempo que vem no seguimento desta última frase.
Possivelmente já deveria saber, mas de facto não tenho a certeza se em Portugal Continental existe alguma porção de território que não tenha durante o ano pelo menos um mês considerado seco. Será que um dos eleitos é o Alto Minho, no Gerês?
Se assim for, obviamente, o clima Temperado Marítimo faz parte da nossa lista, de acordo com estes parâmetros, certo?


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2009 às 02:00)

Loureso disse:


> Olá Dan
> 
> 
> Tenho uma dúvida desde há já algum tempo que vem no seguimento desta última frase.
> ...



Não sou o Dan, mas vou dar a minha opinião. 
Acredito que sim, no Gerês e possivelmente em mais alguns locais, como a Serra da Estrela, nas zonas mais altas e húmidas.
Aqui até já se vê uma predominância de bosques nativos muito antigos de folhosas já de tipo setentrional como as bétulas, que dão uma tonalidade espectacular e «exótica» a alguns locais mais altos.
Eu diria que até poderá haver em Portugal continental dois tipos diferentes, o clima temperado húmido clássico e o clima temperado húmido com verão curto.
Mas em relação à última hipótese ainda não se tem dados para ter uma certeza definitiva, embora seja algo provável.


----------



## Loureso (11 Mar 2009 às 02:34)

Olá belem 


belem disse:


> Não sou o Dan, mas vou dar a minha opinião.
> Acredito que sim, no Gerês e possivelmente em mais alguns locais, como a Serra da Estrela, nas zonas mais altas e húmidas.
> Aqui até já se vê uma predominância de bosques nativos muito antigos de folhosas já de tipo setentrional como as bétulas, que dão uma tonalidade espectacular e «exótica» a alguns locais mais altos.
> Eu diria que até poderá haver em Portugal continental dois tipos diferentes, o clima temperado húmido clássico e o clima temperado húmido com verão curto.
> Mas em relação à última hipótese ainda não se tem dados para ter uma certeza definitiva, embora seja algo provável.



Quanto ao gráfico de Dan (Penhas Douradas), será que esta área do Parque natural não poderá integrar o formato que apresentaste no clima Temperado Húmido com Verão curto, visto que apresenta um período seco?


----------



## belem (11 Mar 2009 às 02:59)

Loureso disse:


> Olá belem
> 
> 
> Quanto ao gráfico de Dan (Penhas Douradas), será que esta área do Parque natural não poderá integrar o formato que apresentaste no clima Temperado Húmido com Verão curto, visto que apresenta um período seco?



Penhas Douradas tem meses secos, por isso não poderá ter esse clima.
Estou a referir-me a lugares bem mais altos e húmidos.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2009 às 13:50)

Penso que na Serra da Estrela não haja lugar algum que não tenha pelo menos um ou dois meses secos (<50mm).

No Gerês as coisas são bem diferentes.

Normais de 1971-2000 para Leonte - lugar com maior pluviosidade média anual no continente.





Total médio anual: *2860,5mm*


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2009 às 16:58)

Penhas da Saúde e Lagoa Comprida apresentam também 1 ou 2 meses secos na série 1941 -1970, com valores da ordem de 20mm. No entanto, estamos a falar de locais a 1510m e 1560m respectivamente. Se considerarmos como mês seco aquele em que P<2T, pode ser possível que, a uma maior altitude, os meses de Julho e Agosto já sejam suficientemente frescos para que P>2T.


----------



## Loureso (12 Mar 2009 às 01:51)

Olá AnDré 


AnDré disse:


> Penso que na Serra da Estrela não haja lugar algum que não tenha pelo menos um ou dois meses secos (<50mm).
> 
> No Gerês as coisas são bem diferentes.
> 
> ...



Eis a apresentação gráfica que tinha em mente quando me referi à região do Alto Minho, na Serra do Gerês. 
É uma região cuja beleza paisagística não surgiu por acaso pois deve o seu constante verde aos altos índices de pluviosidade em grande parte do ano, em que nem o Verão costuma escapar. Eu próprio já senti isso na pele; o que nem por isso me levou a gostar menos da região! Então qual a designação climática possível a aplicar?


----------



## belem (12 Mar 2009 às 02:27)

Loureso disse:


> Olá AnDré
> 
> 
> Eis a apresentação gráfica que tinha em mente quando me referi à região do Alto Minho, na Serra do Gerês.
> É uma região cuja beleza paisagística não surgiu por acaso pois deve o seu constante verde aos altos índices de pluviosidade em grande parte do ano, em que nem o Verão costuma escapar. Eu próprio já senti isso na pele; o que nem por isso me levou a gostar menos da região! Então qual a designação climática possível a aplicar?



Olá

Depende das temperaturas, mas deverá ser  o Cfb ou o Cfc...


----------



## Loureso (12 Mar 2009 às 03:17)

belem disse:


> Olá
> 
> Depende das temperaturas, mas deverá ser  o Cfb ou o Cfc...



Olá belem 

Tinha em anexo as iniciais correspondentes às variantes climáticas e agora não sei onde param. Podes ajudar-me?  Obr


----------



## belem (12 Mar 2009 às 23:09)

Loureso disse:


> Olá belem
> 
> Tinha em anexo as iniciais correspondentes às variantes climáticas e agora não sei onde param. Podes ajudar-me?  Obr



Olá 

Basta gloogares isto « Koppen-Geiger».


----------



## Skizzo (2 Mai 2009 às 21:47)

Está aqui:

A Tropical humid Af Tropical wet No dry season 
  Am Tropical monsoonal Short dry season; heavy monsoonal rains in other months 
  Aw Tropical savanna Winter dry season 
B Dry BWh Subtropical desert Low-latitude desert 
  BSh Subtropical steppe Low-latitude dry 
  BWk Mid-latitude desert Mid-latitude desert 
  BSk Mid-latitude steppe Mid-latitude dry 
*C Mild Mid-Latitude Csa Mediterranean Mild with dry, hot summer 
  Csb Mediterranean Mild with dry, warm summer* 
  Cfa Humid subtropical Mild with no dry season, hot summer 
  Cwa Humid subtropical Mild with dry winter, hot summer 
  Cfb Marine west coast Mild with no dry season, warm summer 
  Cfc Marine west coast Mild with no dry season, cool summer 
D Severe Mid-Latitude Dfa Humid continental Humid with severe winter, no dry season, hot summer 
  Dfb Humid continental Humid with severe winter, no dry season, warm summer 
  Dwa Humid continental Humid with severe, dry winter, hot summer 
  Dwb Humid continental Humid with severe, dry winter, warm summer 
  Dfc Subarctic Severe winter, no dry season, cool summer 
  Dfd Subarctic Severe, very cold winter, no dry season, cool summer 
  Dwc Subarctic Severe, dry winter, cool summer 
  Dwd Subarctic Severe, very cold and dry winter, cool summer 
E Polar ET Tundra Polar tundra, no true summer 
  EF Ice Cap Perennial ice 
H Highland   


http://geography.about.com/library/weekly/aa011700b.htm

Em Portugal, só fazem um distinção: Verões mornos e verões quentes.


----------



## belem (7 Mai 2009 às 23:21)

Skizzo disse:


> Está aqui:
> 
> A Tropical humid Af Tropical wet No dry season
> Am Tropical monsoonal Short dry season; heavy monsoonal rains in other months
> ...



Em Portugal e seguindo Koppen-Geiger há mais climas que esses.
Dá uma olhada no que já foi escrito.


----------



## Costa (8 Mai 2009 às 11:19)

Eu vejo Portugal +/- assim


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mai 2009 às 09:15)

Concordo!!!


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jun 2009 às 02:34)

o IM põe assim:


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2009 às 17:41)

Skizzo disse:


> o IM põe assim:



Esse mapa resulta da aplicação da classificação climática de Köppen-Geiger.

Csb - Clima Mediterrâneo com Verão fresco (temperatura média do mês mais quente inferior a 22ºC)
Csa - Clima Mediterrâneo com Verão quente (temperatura média do mês mais quente superior a 22ºC)


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jun 2009 às 19:04)

Sim eu sei, mas parece-me mais específico que o geral do Koppen, que apenas divide Portugal a meio


----------



## belem (2 Jul 2009 às 20:09)

Skizzo disse:


> o IM põe assim:



Parece-me que esse mapa não tem em conta diferenças de altitude e nem outras especificidades geográficas.


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2009 às 22:37)

belem disse:


> Parece-me que esse mapa não tem em conta diferenças de altitude e nem outras especificidades geográficas.



Provavelmente ainda era possível encontrar pequenas áreas em altitude com um clima Cfb ou mesmo Cfc, mas se calhar não existe nenhuma estação meteorológica com essas carcterísticas.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2009 às 01:10)

Dan disse:


> Provavelmente ainda era possível encontrar pequenas áreas em altitude com um clima Cfb ou mesmo Cfc, mas se calhar não existe nenhuma estação meteorológica com essas carcterísticas.



Existe sim.






Cfb.

E quanto ao Cfc, não tenho a certeza, mas parece-me possível nas zonas mais altas da Serra da Estrela.

Também me referia a um terceiro clima, que é o subárido (> 500mm anuais) e está presente em algumas partes do Algarve e Douro interior.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2009 às 15:45)

belem disse:


> Existe sim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É bem provável que sim, mas seriam necessários também os dados de temperatura.



belem disse:


> E quanto ao Cfc, não tenho a certeza, mas parece-me possível nas zonas mais altas da Serra da Estrela.



Também neste caso é possível, mas não existem dados que o comprovem. 



belem disse:


> Também me referia a um terceiro clima, que é o subárido (> 500mm anuais) e está presente em algumas partes do Algarve e Douro interior.



Nem todos os locais com menos de 500mm anuais são BS. Também neste caso é necessário ponderar a precipitação anual com os dados da temperatura.


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2009 às 21:39)

Dan disse:


> É bem provável que sim, mas seriam necessários também os dados de temperatura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para não ser Cfb seriam necessárias temperaturas superiores a 30 graus em média no verão, pois só assim daria 2 meses  ou 1 mês seco.
No inverno não tou a ver que sejam abaixo de -3 em média nesse local.

Em relação ao Cfc todos sabemos que não há dados, mas é bastante possível.
Seria interessante colocar uma estação nesses locais.
Já agora sabes qual é a definição de temperatura para ser BS?


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2009 às 21:54)

belem disse:


> Para não ser Cfb seriam necessárias temperaturas superiores a 30 graus em média no verão, pois só assim daria 2 meses  ou 1 mês seco.
> No inverno não tou a ver que sejam abaixo de -3 em média nesse local.
> 
> Em relação ao Cfc todos sabemos que não há dados, mas é bastante possível.
> ...



Claro que existe Cfb em Portugal continental, mas é pena não existir uma estação meteorologica num local desses. O mesmo para o Cfc.

Num clima como o nosso, com pouca precipitação no Verão, para ser BS é necessário que a precipitação anual seja inferior a 10 vezes a temperatura média  anual. Porto Santo já corresponde a esta classificação.


----------



## belem (12 Out 2009 às 23:55)

Tabela 3.18. Classificação bioclimática de Pina Manique e Albuquerque (Portugal continental) (1954).
Símbolo Zona notas Parâmetros
climáticos
Série transversa (E-W) no norte do país – nível basal
A X MA Litoral. Pinheiro-bravo e Quercus robur. Porto. Q2>100
MA Mediterrâneo - atlântica Pinheiro-bravo e Quercus robur. Vilar de Barrô. Q2>100
MA X AM Quercus faginea ssp. faginea. Régua. 600≤P<900
AM Atlante-Mediterrânea Quercus faginea ssp. faginea. Folgosa. 600≤P<900
AM X SM Sobreiro e Quercus faginea ssp. faginea. Pinhão. 600≤P<900
SM Submediterrânea Sobreiro em pleno. Malvedos. 600≤P<900
SM X M X IM Zona de transição. Pluviosidade anual e estival um pouco superior ao observado na
zona seguinte (M X IM). Sobreiro, amendoeira e azinheira. Vesúvio.
Q2<50
M X IM Clima semi-árido, segundo Emberger. Amendoeira, azinheira. Barca d’Alva. Q2<50
Série transversa (E-W) no norte do país – nível submontano (450 m )
SA X MA Mediterrâneo - atlântica Castanheiro, Quercus, pyrenaica, Quercus robur, pinheiro-bravo. Ribeira de Pena. P>1000
SAXMAXAM Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus robur, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi,
pinheiro-bravo. Vila Real.
P>1000
SA X AM A tlante-Mediterrânea Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi. Sabrosa. P>1000
SAXAMXSM Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi, sobreiro. Alijó. P>1000
SA X SM Submediterrânea Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, sobreiro. Vila Flor. Q2<100
AS X I X SM Castanheiro, Quercus pyrenaica, sobreiro, azinheira. Freixo de Espada à Cinta. Q 2 < 100
Série montana no norte do País
BA Boreo-atlântica Juniperus communis. A partir de 1900 m de altitude, na S. Estrela. k>7,0
AO X BA Juniperus communis e bétula. A partir de 1700 m de altitude, na S. Estrela. k>7,0
AO Oro-atlântica Juniperus communis, Pinus sylvestris, bétula, teixo. A partir de 1300 m de altitude, na
S. da Estrela.
k>7,0
SA X OA Bétula, teixo, Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus robur. A partir de 1000 m de altitude, na S.
Estrela.
k<7,0
SA Subatlântica Na S. Estrela: bétula, teixo, sobreiro, Quercus pyrenaica. Noutras serras: Quercus
pyrenaica. A partir de 700m de altitude.
k<7,0
A X SA Zona mais atlântica das representadas em Portugal continental. Castanheiro, bétula,
Quercus pyrenaica, Quercus robur. Vertentes cismontanas dos relevos do norte (da
Peneda á Estrela).
P>1500;
Pe>100
I X SA Zona de transição para climas continentais. Carvalho negral e azinheira. Miranda. P<900
I Ibérica Plena continentalidade ( não representa em Portugal continental).
Série transversa (E-W) no centro e sul do país
MA X AM Elevado grau de oceaneidade. Quercus robur, Q. faginea ssp. broteroi. Cabo Carvoeiro Q2>200
AM Atlante-Mediterrânea Clima húmido, segundo Emberger. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi. Lisboa. P<550
AM X SM Clima sub-húmido. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi, sobreiro. Santarém. P < 5 5 0
SM Submediterrânea Sobreiro. Alvega. P<550
SM X IM Azinheira e sobreiro. Ferreira do Alentejo. P<500
IM Ibero- Mediterrânea MediterrânIca semi-árida de tendência continental. Azinheira. Beja. Q2<50
Série do Vale do Guadiana (S-N)
M Eumediterrânea Amendoeira e alfarrobeira. Vila Real de Santo António. Pe<10
M X IM Azinheira, alfarrobeira, amendoeira. Alcoutim. Q2<50
IM Ibero- Mediterrânea Azinheira. Moura. Q2<50
Série da Costa Vicentina e Serra de Monchique
ÅM Termo-atlante-
Mediterrânea
Condições climáticas quase insulares (não representada em Portugal continenta).l
ÅM X SM Ambiente subtropical de feição macaronésica, com influências submediterrânicas.
Sobreiro, Myrica faia, Quercus canariensis. Zona costeira entre Melides e perto do
Cabo de São Vicente; Serra de Monchique, abaixo de 400m.
Q2<100
SM X SÅ Myrica faia, Quercus canariensis, castanheiro. Serra de Monchique, 400-600 m. P>1000
SÅ Termo-subatlântica Ambiente serrano com influências atlânticas. Myrica faia, castanheiro. Serra de
Monchique, acima dos 600 m.
P>1000


Tabela 3.17. Série litoral da classificação bioclimática de Pina Manique e Albuquerque (1954).
Símbolo Zona notas Proporção da
supremacia
A/M
Parâmetros
climáticos
Série litoral (N-S)
A Atlântica Atlântica genuína ( não representada em Portugal continental). 100/0
A X MA Atlântica galaico-portuguesa Mesotermia estival; chuvas repartidas por todo o ano; mínimos de
aridez. Mediterrânica húmida no sist. de Emberger. Quercus robur e
pinheiro-bravo. Caminha.
70/30 Pe > 70
MA Mediterrâneo-atlântica Atlântica de tendência mediterrânica. Quercus robur e pinheiro-bravo.
Montemor-o-velho.
60/40 50<Pe<70
MA X AM Zona de equilíbrio. Quercus robur, Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi e
pinheiro-bravo. Marinha Grande.
50/50 40<Pe<50
AM Atlante-Mediterrânea Mediterrânica de têndencia atlântica. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi.
Lisboa.
40/60 30<Pe<40
AM X SM Mediterrânica atenuada. Quercus faginea ssp. broteroi e sobreiro.
Setúbal.
30/70
SM Submediterrânea Sobreiro e zambujeiro. Alcácer do sal. 20/80
SM X M Amendoeira e sobreiro. Bravura. 10/90 10<Pe<30
M Eumediterrânea Mediterrânica genuína. Inverno suave; estio seco, longo,
macrotérmico. Faro. Amendoeira e alfarrobeira.
0/100 Pe<10


----------



## frederico (16 Out 2009 às 01:03)

O último post do Belém só prova as minhas suspeitas sobre a distribuição do Quercus Robur no nosso passado, ao referir, por exemplo, a sua presença na Marinha Grande. 

Quando estive pela última vez no Tejo Internacional foi-me referida a presença de alguns exemplares de Quercus Robur na região de Idanha-a-Nova. A sua presença também está confirmada na Lousã e no Açor, a sul do vale do Mondego. E pelos vistos, é provável que também se expandisse até à Beira Litoral Sul e até à Beira Baixa. 

A acção humana tem sido determinante na extinção de determinadas espécies em determinados locais. A Quercus referiu-me que na Serra da Malcata a erosão dos solos provocada pelas actividades humanas terá levado a que a azinheira ocupasse o território do sobreiro e que o sobreiro ocupasse o território do carvalho-negral. 

Também suspeito que no passado o Quercus Canariensis tenha marcado forte presença na Serra de Santa Maria em Tavira e na Serra do Mu em Loulé, já que as vertentes ocidentais destas serras apresentam condições idênticas às da Serra de Monchique ou de Aracena.

Também há referências da presença de carvalho-cerquinho no barrocal a norte de Loulé, espécie que é associada a latitudes mais setentrionais. 

Assim, possivelmente, até há algumas décadas atrás o quadro da distribuição do género Quercus poderia ter sido muito mais complexo, em íntima relação com o complexo puzzle de microclimas que compõe o nosso pequeno país.


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2009 às 10:15)

"Condições climáticas quase insulares (não representada em Portugal continenta).l
ÅM X SM Ambiente subtropical de feição macaronésica, com influências submediterrânicas.
Sobreiro, Myrica faia, Quercus canariensis. Zona costeira entre Melides e perto do
Cabo de São Vicente; Serra de Monchique, abaixo de 400m.
Q2<100"
 que giro....tal como eu suspeitava....dai eu ter feito aquela divisao no inicio...que até é parecida com a do senhor rivas martinez


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2009 às 12:16)

deixo aqui a tal divisao de que falava ( a que eu fiz):



dividi o pais em 5 regioes com caracteristicas parecidas, o litoral norte e centro até sintra, o interior norte e centro, uma zona de tranziçao entre o norte e o sul ( com caracteristicas mistas), o litoral SW e o interior sul
em termos microclimaticos há incontaveis maneiras de subdividir estas regioes


----------



## belem (16 Out 2009 às 22:14)

stormy disse:


> "Condições climáticas quase insulares (não representada em Portugal continenta).l
> ÅM X SM Ambiente subtropical de feição macaronésica, com influências submediterrânicas.
> Sobreiro, Myrica faia, Quercus canariensis. Zona costeira entre Melides e perto do
> Cabo de São Vicente; Serra de Monchique, abaixo de 400m.
> ...



Eu acho é que há uma contradição nesta definição.
Como se pode dizer que não está representada em P. continental, quando está e até é referida pelo próprio autor?
Eu sempre achei que Monchique tinha algum cariz subtropical, porque não são todos os locais na Europa que têm 17,2 ou mais de média anual e apresentam mais de 1400 mm de precipitação anual.
Só não é um subtropical húmido completo como o da Ilha do Corvo, porque tem meses secos. Mas, no entanto é uma mistura interessante de microclimas, certamente muito próprio e distinto de todos os outros locais, daí a sua indiscutível diferenciação.
Eu sempre que fui a Monchique fui enganado: antes de ir pensava que ia apanhar frio e o que apanhava era calor e ventos quentes locais.
A vegetação infelizmente está algo degradada ( estevais), mas algumas manchas de bosque primitivo mais húmido ainda persistem.
A vastidão de área natural contudo, no geral, não desilude... Muito pelo contrário.


----------



## belem (16 Out 2009 às 22:19)

stormy disse:


> deixo aqui a tal divisao de que falava ( a que eu fiz):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim e nem é assim tão difícil.
Basta lembrar-nos o quanto é diferente a grande Serra da Estrela das zonas em redor e o Vale do Douro no  seu enquadramento transmontano.
Já agora o que  consideras em comum, na Estremadura com a Beira Baixa?


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 10:38)

stormy disse:


> ..., uma zona de tranziçao entre o norte e o sul ( com caracteristicas mistas),...





belem disse:


> Já agora o que  consideras em comum, na Estremadura com a Beira Baixa?



Foi uma das áreas que vi primeiro, porque mesmo que tenham em comum características ao nível microclimático, as diferenças de base certamente são acentuadas como na amplitude térmica, quantidade de precipitação e até no número de meses secos, contudo concordo quando se atribui a toda esta região assinalada a definição de zona de transição entre o norte e o sul, onde o gradiente é mais visível e como se de um filtro atenuante se tratasse.

Apesar de tudo penso que é um pouco ingrato separar climáticamente qualquer que seja o território desta forma tão rectilínea; obriga a que analisemos a grossíssimo modo as respectivas diferenças, o que leva a um inevitável aumento da margem de erro!


----------



## belem (18 Out 2009 às 18:19)

http://www.lusowine.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=85&meid=4

Gostaria de saber em que se baseiam na referência dos 450 mm para Barca d´Alva ( quando tenho visto sempre 385mm) os 19ºc de média anual para Pinhão ( ou será alguma região lá próxima?), os 18ºc para a Régua ( ponho a mesma questão que no caso anterior) e os 21ºc para Barca d´Alva ( idem)?
Vou tentar contactar alguém do site.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2009 às 20:11)

belem disse:


> http://www.lusowine.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=85&meid=4
> 
> Gostaria de saber em que se baseiam na referência dos 450 mm para Barca d´Alva ( quando tenho visto sempre 385mm) os 19ºc de média anual para Pinhão ( ou será alguma região lá próxima?), os 18ºc para a Régua ( ponho a mesma questão que no caso anterior) e os 21ºc para Barca d´Alva ( idem)?
> Vou tentar contactar alguém do site.



Em relação à precipitaçãoa diferença não é grande do que eu esperaria. Os valores de temperatura é que são de morrer a rir...


----------



## Costa (18 Out 2009 às 20:18)

stormy disse:


> deixo aqui a tal divisao de que falava ( a que eu fiz):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse divisão é bastante estranha. Meter no mesmo saco Viseu, Coimbra, Bragança, Guarda... 

Continuo a preferir a minha


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2009 às 20:33)

Costa disse:


> Esse divisão é bastante estranha. Meter no mesmo saco Viseu, Coimbra, Bragança, Guarda...
> 
> Continuo a preferir a minha



Mas o teu mapa também tem alguns erros. Juntar  Leiria e Lisboa, por exemplo.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2009 às 20:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Em relação à precipitaçãoa diferença não é grande do que eu esperaria. Os valores de temperatura é que são de morrer a rir...



Eu nas regiões mais quentes do Douro até acredito que hajam sítios com valores próximos de temperatura média anual em relação aos apresentados,  duvido muito é que fiquem nos locais mencionados.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Out 2009 às 20:37)

belem disse:


> Eu nas regiões mais quentes do Douro até acredito que hajam sítios com valores próximos de temperatura média anual em relação aos apresentados,  duvido muito é que fiquem nos locais mencionados.



Sim, por exemplo a região do Vale do Côa poderá atingir esses valores e outras também poderão. Mas nunca Barca D'Alva, e principalmente, nunca a Régua ou o Pinhão.


----------



## Fil (18 Out 2009 às 21:09)

A média anual da Régua é de 15,3ºC (1951-1980) e não de "cerca de 18ºC". 21ºC de média anual em Barca D'Alva? Pelo amor de Deus... 

Costa, a tua divisão também não está lá muito correcta. Por exemplo separaste a zona do Barroso do resto do Alto Trás-os-Montes, sendo estas muito semelhantes, e no entanto colocaste na mesma região o Alto Trás-os-Montes com o Alto Douro que são tão diferentes e em alguns aspectos quase antagónicas. E porquê separar aquela zona com a Guarda e Covilhã do resto e colocar a Beira Baixa junta com todo o Alentejo? A linha verde precisa definitivamente estar mais junta do litoral.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2009 às 21:18)

Neste mapa são apresentadas as médias das máximas para os seguintes 3 meses: Junho, Julho, Agosto.
Vê-se locais abaixo dos 22 e acima dos 37,5!!
Surpreendente a forma como os valores disparam, em zonas relativamente próximas, devido sobretudo a diferenças no relevo e tipo de exposição.
4 regiões se destacam de forma clara:
 1º- Uns kms a  sudeste de Carrazeda.
 2º- No lado Oeste de Moncorvo
 3º- Vale junto a Cerejais ( perto do Rio Sabor).
 4º- Vale a alguns kms sudeste de Bragança.

A região do Côa está só em parte representada, não dando para ver o todo seu potencial térmico. Mais alguns vales atingem bons valores ( algumas vezes junto ao topo da escala...)

Aspecto da zona de Cerejais:


http://img364.imageshack.us/i/imagemgoogleearthzv0.jpg/


http://img217.imageshack.us/i/imagemgoogleearthcu9.jpg/


----------



## belem (18 Out 2009 às 21:25)

Fil disse:


> A média anual da Régua é de 15,3ºC (1951-1980) e não de "cerca de 18ºC". 21ºC de média anual em Barca D'Alva? Pelo amor de Deus...
> 
> Costa, a tua divisão também não está lá muito correcta. Por exemplo separaste a zona do Barroso do resto do Alto Trás-os-Montes, sendo estas muito semelhantes, e no entanto colocaste na mesma região o Alto Trás-os-Montes com o Alto Douro que são tão diferentes e em alguns aspectos quase antagónicas. E porquê separar aquela zona com a Guarda e Covilhã do resto e colocar a Beira Baixa junta com todo o Alentejo? A linha verde precisa definitivamente estar mais junta do litoral.



Obrigado pelos pertinentes esclarecimentos.
Logo vi que os valores estavam «algo» inflaccionados para as regiões em causa.


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2009 às 21:47)

Costa disse:


> Esse divisão é bastante estranha. Meter no mesmo saco Viseu, Coimbra, Bragança, Guarda...
> 
> Continuo a preferir a minha



acima de tudo isto nao é uma questao de preferencias.....
ha muitas mais semelhanças entre coimbra e viseu ( que estao numa zona de transiçao entre o interior e o litoral) do que entre lisboa e santarem ou lisboa e leiria....ha muitas mais diferenças entre santarem e leiria ou tomar do que entre santarem e beja ou evora...o que consideras em comum entre lisboa ou setubal e leiria ou tomar??...na minha opiniao a tua divisao apresenta algumas falhas...nomeadamente na regiao sul.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2009 às 21:57)

Por muito que goste de ler as vossas intervenções, é uma tarefa ingrata querer dividir o país assim com traços tão gerais. Teriam que ter em conta milhares de pormenores, desde diferenças de relevo, exposição, vegetação, etc...
E isso é um trabalho para anos a fio, acreditem!


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2009 às 22:04)

observando o teu mapa, costa, fiz uns pequenos ajustes..


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2009 às 22:09)

Esse valor de 37,5ºC é extremamente elevado, mesmo se fosse do mês mais quente já era muito elevado, quanto mais do trimestre Junho, Julho e Agosto. Como termo de comparação, as estações climatológicas de Córdova e Sevilha apresentam, para o trimestre Junho, Julho e Agosto, um valor médio da temperatura máxima próximo de 34ºC.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2009 às 22:17)

Dan disse:


> Esse valor de 37,5ºC é extremamente elevado, mesmo se fosse do mês mais quente já era muito elevado, quanto mais do trimestre Junho, Julho e Agosto. Como termo de comparação, as estações climatológicas de Córdova e Sevilha apresentam, para o trimestre Junho, Julho e Agosto, um valor médio da temperatura máxima próximo de 34ºC.



São dados do IM da série 1960-1990. 
Pinhão tem 33ºc de média de máxima para Julho e 17ºc de mínima, dando 25,2 de média.
Alguém quer colocar Pinhão no mapa, para termos uma ideia das diferenças?
Como já me foi informado pelo IM, o Douro tem regiões com valores muito elevados, devido ao relevo que forma um escudo em relação aos ventos e exposições adequadas que permitem a  conservação do calor.
Como muitas destas regiões são rochosas os valores de temperatura sobem facilmente. Córdoba e Sevilha, têm algum acidente de relevo, de tamanho considerável, que crie este «efeito de estufa»?
E quais as precipitações das regiões  comparadas em causa?
No entanto, Hornachuelos em Córdoba, tem uma média para o trimestre de verão de 37,1:


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2009 às 22:38)

Moncorvo e Mirandela apresentam, na série 31-60, como valores médios de temperatura máxima para esse trimestre, 29,7ºC e 30,5ºC respectivamente. Mesmo contando com o aquecimento que ocorreu desde essa altura e considerando também que existem locais mais quentes, a diferença ainda é muito grande para 37,5ºC.


----------



## belem (18 Out 2009 às 22:59)

Dan disse:


> Moncorvo e Mirandela apresentam, na série 31-60, como valores médios de temperatura máxima para esse trimestre, 29,7ºC e 30,5ºC respectivamente. Mesmo contando com o aquecimento que ocorreu desde essa altura e considerando também que existem locais mais quentes, a diferença ainda é muito grande para 37,5ºC.



Então e já agora podias verificar no mapa onde esses locais ficam e confirmar se ficam nos locais onde se registam os 37,5 ou mais para o trimestre de verão?


----------



## frederico (18 Out 2009 às 23:00)

Esta é a minha divisão climática do sotavento do Algarve:


- Litoral sul e barrocal a sul das elevações da Serra de Monte Figo e do Caldeirão: temperatura média anual em torno dos 18ºC, precipitação média anual entre os 470 mm e os 600 mm. Forte influência dos ventos de levante. Precipitação concentrada entre Outubro e Fevereiro, muito dependente da circulação atmosférica no Golfo de Cádiz. Número total de noites tropicais por ano mais elevado do Continente. Área protegida dos ventos setentrionais e do Interior da Península pelo Caldeirão. Cinco meses secos. Vegetação natural e culturas tradicionais: pinheiro-manso, sobreiro, azinheira, aroeira, zambujeiro, medronheiro, amendoeira, oliveira, alfarrobeira, laranjeira, limoeiro, palmeira-das-vassouras. Perto de 3000 horas de sol por ano. Alguns locais: Cacela, Tavira, Santo Estevão, Moncarapacho, Olhão, Estoi, Faro, Almancil, Vale do Lobo. 

- Serra de Santa Maria (concelho de Tavira) e Serra do Mu (concelho de Loulé): temperatura média anual inferior ao litoral. Precipitação média anual superior a 800 mm em muitos pontos. Vertentes setentrionais como barreira de condensação para as frentes vindas de noroeste; vertentes meridionais como barreira para as frentes vindas do Atlântico. Fenómenos convectivos frequentes na transição Primavera-Verão e Verão-Outono. Episódios de geada no Inverno em vales mais abrigados. Menor número de horas de sol por ano que no litoral. Com frequência, Maio (e por vezes Setembro) não são meses secos. Vegetação natural e culturas: sobreiro, medronheiro, freixeiro (nos vales), possivelmente _Quercus Canariensis_,_ Cystus_. Alguns locais: Cachopo, Ameixial, Barranco do Velho.

- Vale do Guadiana e área oriental dos vales das ribeiras do Beliche, Foupana, Odeleite e Vascão: precipitação média anual em torno dos 500 mm ou inferior. Amplitudes térmicas anuais e diárias mais acentuadas que no litoral. Paisagem semi-árida e vegetação rarefeita. Castro Marim, Guerreiros do Rio, Odeleite, Alcoutim.

- Planaltos de baixa altitude do Noroeste: clima idêntico às peneplanícies do Baixo Alentejo interior. Martilongo, Giões, Pereiro.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Out 2009 às 11:54)

frederico, do que conheço de toda essa região, tendo em conta que apenas de passagem em certos períodos do ano principalmente no Verão, embora também algumas vezes no Inverno e fazendo o percurso por vezes com estadias entre Beja e V.R.S. António, corresponde em traços gerais à noção climática que tenho da região.


----------



## frederico (2 Nov 2009 às 05:40)

Alinhamento (quase) perfeito da neblusidade a norte do eixo Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela-Malcata. 

A imagem estaria óptima se não fosse aquela mancha no Alentejo Litoral.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Nov 2009 às 22:36)

frederico disse:


> Alinhamento (quase) perfeito da neblusidade a norte do eixo Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela-Malcata.
> 
> A imagem estaria óptima se não fosse aquela mancha no Alentejo Litoral.



Não consigo ver a imagem...


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2009 às 00:25)

stormy disse:


> "Condições climáticas quase insulares (não representada em Portugal continenta).l
> ÅM X SM Ambiente subtropical de feição macaronésica, com influências submediterrânicas.
> Sobreiro, Myrica faia, Quercus canariensis. Zona costeira entre Melides e perto do
> Cabo de São Vicente; Serra de Monchique, abaixo de 400m.
> ...



Tenho feito ultimamente trabalho de campo em Sintra e após alguma pesquisa reparei no interessante número de espécies ditas macaronésicas encontradas nesta região, sobretudo, nos muito poucos vales isolados, que conservam uma temperatura amena e valores de humidade elevados.
No Algarve chamam à Serra de Monchique, a Sintra do Algarve e agora mais que nunca acho-as, em certos aspectos e regiões, algo semelhantes.

Fiz um pequeno apanhado de uma parte da realidade da flora sintrense, que embora em parte já conhecesse, me deixou bastante surpreendido, não só pela complexidade dos números, como pela existência de espécies relíquia supostamente extintas a estas latitudes ou pela beleza e singularidade de alguns exemplares:


Das mais de mil espécies de plantas encontradas em Sintra, cerca de  900 espécies são flora autóctone, metade das quais mediterrânicas ou oeste-mediterrânicas, cerca de 10 % são endemismos (plantas que a nível mundial só se encontram em determinada área), algumas são espécies macaronésicas subtropicais ameaçadas ou espécies-relíquia da vegetação que aqui existia antes da última glaciação e que continuam a encontrar na Serra de Sintra condições para sobreviver. Sintra reúne solos com alcalinidades totalmente opostas e diversas, desde solos acículas como calcículas e geralmente com boa densidade orgânica permitindo uma grande diversidade florística.


O feto-de-folha-de-hera (Asplenium hemionitis), o trovisco-nortenho (Daphne laureola) e o miosótis-das-praias (Omphalodes kuzinskyanae) espécies em Perigo de Extinção ou em Perigo Crítico de Extinção em território continental, correspondem  nas áreas onde ocorrem populações destas espécies, a Áreas de Valor Florístico Excepcional.


Apresenta também zonas com endemismos nacionais, em que plantas como o tojo-gatunho (Ulex densus), a Raíz-divina (Armeria welwitschii) e a Lonopsidum acaule ainda prosperam e até plantas que apenas são encontradas nesta região como o cravo-romano ( Armeria pseudarmeria).


Assim em Sintra ocorrem espécies de flora típica de 3 grandes regiões Biogeográficas de forma espontânea:Atlântica, Mediterrânica e Macaronésica. A ocorrência de velhos indivíduos de samouco (Myrica faya), do trovisco nortenho (Daphne laureola) e dos fetos Davallia canariensis, Asplenium hemionitis, Dryopteris guanchica e  Woodwardia radicans, de plantas cada vez mais raras como o azevinho (Ilex aquifolium), o azereiro (Prunus lusitanica), ou aromáticas como o  loureiro (Laurus nobilis), o medronheiro (Arbutus unedo), a visível expansão do vinhático (Persea indica) e do til (Ocotea foetens), constituem exemplos vivos que tornam impossível dissociar a Serra de Sintra de um carácter  macaronésico. Vales abrigados, sombrios e com bons níveis de humidade são as zonas de influência macaronésica, que graças a condições particularmente amenas permitiram a sobrevivência de espécies relíquia da laurissilva que existiam na zona mesmo antes da última glaciação.
Será o local mais setentrional de toda a Península Ibérica Continental, onde crescem variados e inegáveis exemplos de uma expressão macaronésica?


As espécies encontradas de carvalho em Sintra são variadas, indo desde o atlântico carvalho-alvarinho ( Quercus robur), passando pelo carvalho-negral ( Quercus pyrenaica) que marca a zona de transição e que tolera condições mais áridas, ao carvalho-cerquinho ( Quercus faginea) com características Oeste Mediterrânicas típicas das regiões calcáreas da Estremadura, o  sobreiro ( Quercus suber) que prefere as zonas baixas de Sintra ( formando no entanto florestas densas em zonas relativamente altas, não atingindo nestes casos, contudo, um grande porte), o mediterrânico carrasco ( Quercus coccifera ) que gosta de solos secos e  com boa exposição solar e o carvalho anão ou carvalhiça ( Quercus lusitanica) que não atinge grande porte e cresce em bermas de caminhos.
Nogueiras ( Juglans regia) ,freixos ( Fraxinus angustifolia), alecrineiros (Rosmarinus officinalis, castanheiros (Castanea sativa), o bordo (Acer pseudoplatanus), a aveleira (Corylus avellana), pilriteiro (Crataegus monogyna), o sanguinho das sebes (Rhamnus alaternus), o ademo (Phillyrea latifolia), o folhado (Viburnum tinus), a murta (Myrtus communis) e a gilbardeira (Ruscus aculeatus), madressilvas ( Lonicera implexa) entre tantas outras, formam bosquetes cada vez mais raros de se encontrar, tendo sido observados alguns com apenas cerca de 300 metros de comprimento por 40 metros de largura, rodeados de pinhais não nativos. 

Muitas florestas em Sintra são uma mistura interessante de árvores nativas com exóticas, embora por vezes algumas espécies introduzidas atinjam níveis de praga.
Faias, sequóias-gigantes, fetos-arbóreos, tamareiras, palmeiras-das Canárias, bananeiras, árvores do incenso, figos da terra ( ou chorões), eucaliptos e acácias de várias espécies, são algumas das exóticas encontradas, com origens de variadas partes do mundo, sendo que as espécies consideradas problemáticas são sobretudo as acácias, os eucaliptos, as árvores do incenso e os chorões que sobretudo nas zonas litorais sintrenses ocupam vastas áreas e pôem em causa a sobrevivência de plantas de enorme valor botânico. O excesso de pinheiro-bravo ( nativo mas plantado em larga escala) também é prejudicial.

Actualmente verifiquei que algumas plantas «climácicas», conseguem no entanto crescer à sombra de árvores exóticas, tal como o medronheiro, o azevinho, o carvalho- cerquinho e o carvalho- anão.

Dentro do parque natural de Sintra-Cascais, as precipitações variam desde os Semiáridos menos de 400 mm do Cabo Raso aos subhúmidos mais  de 950 mm do alto da Pena ( actuando a Serra como barreira de condensação), factor que associado a variações de temperatura que desce conforme se sobe a serra ( cerca de 14,5 de média anual) e sobe conforme se desce ( a mais de de 16ºc de média anual) explica a enorme paleta paisagística que se vê nesta zona da Estremadura portuguesa.

Algumas fontes usadas:

http://portal.icnb.pt/NR/rdonlyres/79EAD4B4-4526-45F9-96B3-09CCF8B667A0/0/ATLASDOPNSC60P.pdf


http://mwmservices.net/adps/ADPS_Comunicado_03.html


Alguns aspectos de diferentes regiões:









Floresta natural húmida de montanha ( Zona Atlântica).




















Jardins exóticos em zonas húmidas altas de « nevoeiro».









Associação de sobreiro com o raro feto Davallia canariensis.



Conforme se caminha para locais mais secos:






Aspecto do Cabo Raso ( com Sintra ao fundo a actuar como barreira de condensação).














Dunas do Guincho ( com a Serra de Sintra visível ao fundo).


----------



## frederico (5 Nov 2009 às 00:47)

O Quercus Robur em Sintra é espontâneo ou foi introduzido?

E em Monchique, há Quercus Pyrenaica?

O Parque de los Alcornocales na província de Cádiz tem Q. Pyrenaica e tem condições climáticas semelhantes a Monchique.


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2009 às 01:19)

frederico disse:


> O Quercus Robur em Sintra é espontâneo ou foi introduzido?
> 
> E em Monchique, há Quercus Pyrenaica?
> 
> O Parque de los Alcornocales na província de Cádiz tem Q. Pyrenaica e tem condições climáticas semelhantes a Monchique.



O Quercus robur em Sintra é espontâneo.

Em Monchique não sei se há Q. pyrenaica. Se houver, deve ser raro, porque quando lá fui não o vi.


----------



## frederico (5 Nov 2009 às 01:33)

Óptimas imagens.

Até pode ter havido Q. pyrenaica e ter-se extinto... não sei se será uma hipótese plausível, mas já que existe noutra serra à mesma latitude...

Quanto ao Quercus Robur em Sintra e àquela referência da sua presença no distrito de Leiria, e a outra na Beira Baixa, será então de prever que num passado não distante não seria assim tão raro a sul do Mondego...


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2009 às 01:40)

frederico disse:


> Óptimas imagens.
> 
> Até pode ter havido Q. pyrenaica e ter-se extinto... não sei se será uma hipótese plausível, mas já que existe noutra serra à mesma latitude...
> 
> Quanto ao Quercus Robur em Sintra e àquela referência da sua presença no distrito de Leiria, e a outra na Beira Baixa, será então de prever que num passado não distante não seria assim tão raro a sul do Mondego...



Sim, é possível.
Eu devo visitar Monchique ainda este ano e vou ver se encontro algum Q. pyrenaica.
Quase certo será encontrar o Quercus canariensis!


----------



## stormy (5 Nov 2009 às 12:07)

na minha opiniao sintra e monchique para alem das serras do litoral alentejano  teem um clima bastante humido ( 500-1000mm/ano e elevada HR) e muito ameno embora tenha tendencia a periodos de calor maiores que os periodos de frio...um clima quente/ ameno e humido.
as areas costeiras sao claramente mais secas mas a HR mantem-se elevada. toda esta zona é grosso modo de um clima mediterraneo de fronteira entre o CSA e CSB e com particularidades das quais se destacam os invernos mais quentes da europa como mes mais frio a variar entre os 10 e 13º de media.
o verao é ameno ou mesmo quente com medias do mes mais quente entre os 20 e os 23º.
o que referi acima ja nao se aplica a areas acima de 300-500mts que apresentam um clima ja com bastante influencia da altitude e tendendo para o maritimo/oceanico com veroes frescos invernos frescos/amenos com amplitudes baixas ( 5 a 10º/ano) e muita precipitaçao tendo em conta as areas circundantes.
alguns vales mais isolados e virados a norte ou leste teem por vezes grandes amplitudes ( como aljezur ) nomeadamente noites frescas ( medias minimas de agosto em torno de 14-15º e de janeiro em torno de 5º) seguidas de dias muito quentes.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2009 às 12:39)

Por estranho que possa parecer a serra de Monchique tem uma precipitação média entre 1000 a 2000 mm, dependendo da altitude a que estejamos na serra, enquanto que a serra do Caldeirão tem uma precipitação entre 700 a 1000 mm anuais de média, e o litoral algarvio tem entre cerca de 450 a 700 mm, e quanto mais enconstados a espanha, mais seco se torna !!!

Vive-se tb muito de extremos aqui no Algarve !!

O menor valor registado foi em 1944 com cerca de 239 mm, o que quer dizer que nesse no litoral algarvio não deve ter passados dos 150 mm ou ainda menos !!


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2009 às 13:48)

stormy disse:


> na minha opiniao sintra e monchique para alem das serras do litoral alentejano  teem um clima bastante humido ( 500-1000mm/ano e elevada HR) e muito ameno embora tenha tendencia a periodos de calor maiores que os periodos de frio...um clima quente/ ameno e humido.
> as areas costeiras sao claramente mais secas mas a HR mantem-se elevada. toda esta zona é grosso modo de um clima mediterraneo de fronteira entre o CSA e CSB e com particularidades das quais se destacam os invernos mais quentes da europa como mes mais frio a variar entre os 10 e 13º de media.
> o verao é ameno ou mesmo quente com medias do mes mais quente entre os 20 e os 23º.
> o que referi acima ja nao se aplica a areas acima de 300-500mts que apresentam um clima ja com bastante influencia da altitude e tendendo para o maritimo/oceanico com veroes frescos invernos frescos/amenos com amplitudes baixas ( 5 a 10º/ano) e muita precipitaçao tendo em conta as areas circundantes.
> alguns vales mais isolados e virados a norte ou leste teem por vezes grandes amplitudes ( como aljezur ) nomeadamente noites frescas ( medias minimas de agosto em torno de 14-15º e de janeiro em torno de 5º) seguidas de dias muito quentes.



Existem de facto algumas semelhanças climáticas entre Sintra/Monchique e serras do litoral alentejano, mas estas últimas não têem tantas características macaronésicas como as primeiras. Não atingem também os mesmos níveis de precipitação e altitude, embora algumas também actuem como barreiras de condensação.



Aurélio disse:


> Por estranho que possa parecer a serra de Monchique tem uma precipitação média entre 1000 a 2000 mm, dependendo da altitude a que estejamos na serra, enquanto que a serra do Caldeirão tem uma precipitação entre 700 a 1000 mm anuais de média, e o litoral algarvio tem entre cerca de 450 a 700 mm, e quanto mais enconstados a espanha, mais seco se torna !!!
> 
> Vive-se tb muito de extremos aqui no Algarve !!
> 
> O menor valor registado foi em 1944 com cerca de 239 mm, o que quer dizer que nesse ano o litoral algarvio não deve ter passados dos 150 mm ou ainda menos !!



Pensava que o litoral algarvio tinha sítios mais secos do que 450 mm anuais.
Castro Marim tem menos precipitação que Sagres?
Há registos de precipitação anual para o cabo de S. Vicente?


----------



## frederico (5 Nov 2009 às 23:04)

Castro Marim não sei, mas os valores serão idênticos aos de VRSA. Na norma 1971-2000 VRSA tem cerca de 470 mm, na anterior tinha 490 mm. 

Tavira na norma 1961-1990 tem 576 mm, e Faro 524 mm.


----------



## belem (5 Nov 2009 às 23:16)

frederico disse:


> Castro Marim não sei, mas os valores serão idênticos aos de VRSA. Na norma 1971-2000 VRSA tem cerca de 470 mm, na anterior tinha 490 mm.
> 
> Tavira na norma 1961-1990 tem 576 mm, e Faro 524 mm.



Não tens dados de Sagres?


----------



## frederico (6 Nov 2009 às 00:42)

belem disse:


> Não tens dados de Sagres?



Sagres não... apenas vi uma vez de Lagos, norma 1931-1960, dava cerca de 450 mm, se bem me recordo... mas Sagres é mais seco que Lagos... já tive na mão um livro com os dados de várias estações com dados até 1960, mas não me recordo sequer se tinha Sagres...


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2009 às 19:16)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O clima dos Açores não é quente mas sim humido e bem mais fresco de longe do que no continente.
> A Madeira sim, é mais quente e estival que os Açores, e por conseguinte também menos chuvosa que os Açores.
> Nos Açores não existe periodo ou periodos secos sendo a chuva uma constante durante o ano inteiro




Depende muito das localidades.
O Grupo Ocidental é até bem morno e húmido ( algumas localidades nem têm meses secos).
A Ilha do Corvo tem um clima subtropical húmido, segundo Koppen-Geiger.
Tem um Heat Index interessante e apreciável durante uma boa parte do ano.
Já o Grupo Oriental chega até a ter meses secos e a Ilha de Santa Maria não tem assim tão poucos como isso.
Quanto ao fazer mais calor no continente, depende muito das estações do ano e das fases.
No Inverno os Açores são mais quentes, no verão é o oposto.
No entanto, a média anual das Ilhas dos Açores é até comparável a algumas localidades relativamente quentes do Sul de Portugal.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2009*



belem disse:


> Depende muito das localidades.
> O Grupo Ocidental é até bem morno e húmido ( algumas localidades nem têm meses secos).
> A Ilha do Corvo tem um clima subtropical húmido, segundo Koppen-Geiger.
> Tem um Heat Index interessante e apreciável durante uma boa parte do ano.
> ...



Lamento muito contradizer-te mas não é bem assim. 
Caso desconheças o clima nos Açores só varia um pouco de ilha para ilha devido ao RELEVO das próprias ilhas.
Desde o Grupo Ocidental ao Grupo Oriental as disparidades não são assim tão grandes como pensas. Já em relação à Madeira e ao continente são abismais!

No Grupo Oriental não existem periodos estivais. Se te estàs a referir à ilha de Santa Maria digo-te já que é a ilha mais meridional do arquipélago e ao mesmo tempo a mais ventosa mas não a mais seca porque é uma ilha moderadamente elevada o que contribui para a percentagem da sua precipitação... Por ironia a ilha mais seca de todas é a que fica mais a setentrional de todas ou seja a ilha Graciosa devido ao seu plano relevo.

A ilha de São Miguel localizada no grupo Oriental é a segunda ilha depois da ilha do Pico, a mais elevada dos Açores, logo falta de água e periodos estivais aqui nunca existiu. Não sei aonde foste buscar essas informações mas em relação à minha terra com certeza que não é.  

Em São Miguel até chove mais do que na Terceira portanto daí já vês que um dos factores principais não é a localização das ilhas( até porque elas são relativamente perto umas das outras), mas sim o seu relevo!

A média dos Açores é bem mais fresca que o sul de Portugal porque aqui não existem temperaturas de 30º. O máximo e mesmo assim chega aos 27 e pouco mais. (Isso no Verão claro)

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada 

Céu encoberto

Pressão 1008 hp

Vento fresco com rajadas de OESTE

Temperatura: 15º
Cmpts!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Nov 2009 às 19:44)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2009*



belem disse:


> Depende muito das localidades.
> O Grupo Ocidental é até bem morno e húmido ( algumas localidades nem têm meses secos).
> A Ilha do Corvo tem um clima subtropical húmido, segundo Koppen-Geiger.
> Tem um Heat Index interessante e apreciável durante uma boa parte do ano.
> ...



No verão os Açores não são mais quentes mas sim MAIS HÚMIDOS! É diferente  As temperaturas médias nos Açores no inverno oscilam entre os 13 º.. Se achas isso "quente" é apenas o teu ponto de vista, até porque eu também não sei o que é passar por temperaturas de 30 ou mais graus, mas isso tu podes muito bem me dizer uma vez que Portugal é dos países europeus que bate o record em temperaturas elevadas... e isso até em Outubro ou Novembro.

Aconselhava-te a passares um ano nos Açores que rápido te aperceberás do clima açórico!

O grupo Oriental chega a ter meses secos? Desde quando? Mesmo em Agosto chove no Grupo Oriental, para não dizer que nos Açores faz as 4 estações num só dia.
Não sei onde foste buscar essas informações mas aconselhava-te a estudares e a te aprofundares mais sobre o aspecto em questão!

Os Açores têm um clima temperado marítimo e suave. Nos Açores não existem dois climas ou três para cada grupo... existem sim um único clima que será mais específico em umas ilhas e não tanto em outras mas isso e como já te disse anteriormente devido ao RELEVO das próprias ilhas.


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2009*



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Lamento muito contradizer-te mas não é bem assim.
> Caso desconheças o clima nos Açores!





Conheço muitíssimo bem o clima dos Açores. 




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> ... só varia um pouco de ilha para ilha devido ao RELEVO das próprias ilhas.
> Desde o Grupo Ocidental ao Grupo Oriental as disparidades não são assim tão grandes como pensas.!





Na minha opinião todas têm em comum:
Os valores de médias anuais aproximadas, as amplitudes térmicas,assim como alguma instabilidade atmosférica.

Não têm em comum:

Valores de precipitação e números de meses secos. Relevo.







S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> No Grupo Oriental não existem periodos estivais. Se te estàs a referir à ilha de Santa Maria digo-te já que é a ilha mais meridional do arquipélago e ao mesmo tempo a mais ventosa mas não a mais seca porque é uma ilha moderadamente elevada o que contribui para a percentagem da sua precipitação...!




Eu referia-me ao número de meses secos.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> A ilha de São Miguel localizada no grupo Oriental é a segunda ilha depois da ilha do Pico, a mais elevada dos Açores, logo falta de água e periodos estivais aqui nunca existiu.!




Não houve aí recentemente uma seca? Não é que seja vulgar, mas parece-me que no Grupo Oriental há mais períodos secos do que no Ocidental.
A ilha do Pico tem o local mais pluvioso de Portugal, em que ultrapassa os 6.200mm em alguns locais da montanha do Pico. Isto deve-se ao relevo e exposição.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Não sei aonde foste buscar essas informações mas em relação à minha terra com certeza que não é. !




São coisas que aprendi desde o ensino secundário.







S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Em São Miguel até chove mais do que na Terceira portanto daí já vês que um dos factores principais não é a localização das ilhas( até porque elas são relativamente perto umas das outras), mas sim o seu relevo!!




O que disse foi muito claro. As ilhas do Grupo Ocidental não conhecem meses secos, já no Grupo Oriental passa-se o oposto. Se consultares gráficos termopluviométricos, verás. 





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> A média dos Açores é bem mais fresca que o sul de Portugal porque aqui não existem temperaturas de 30º. O máximo e mesmo assim chega aos 27 e pouco mais.
> Cmpts!!




Não estava a falar de médias de máximas, mas como disse «médias anuais».






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> No verão os Açores não são mais quentes mas sim MAIS HÚMIDOS!!!





E aonde é que eu disse que no verão, os Açores eram mais quentes?
O que disse foi exactamente o oposto.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> É diferente  As temperaturas médias nos Açores no inverno oscilam entre os 13 º.. Se achas isso "quente" é apenas o teu ponto de vista, até porque eu também não sei o que é passar por temperaturas de 30 ou mais graus, mas isso tu podes muito bem me dizer uma vez que Portugal é dos países europeus que bate o record em temperaturas elevadas... e isso até em Outubro ou Novembro.!!





Eu não disse em lado nenhum que uma média de 13ºc no mês mais frio era ser quente. Disse apenas que o Grupo Ocidental tem um clima, no geral, morno.
Lê com atenção o que se escreve. E não estou a usar como referência anos anormais, mas médias.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Aconselhava-te a passares um ano nos Açores que rápido te aperceberás do clima açórico..!



O que estranho mesmo é ver açoreanos dizerem este tipo de coisas desta forma.
Mas ok.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O grupo Oriental chega a ter meses secos? Desde quando? Mesmo em Agosto chove no Grupo Oriental, para não dizer que nos Açores faz as 4 estações num só dia.
> Não sei onde foste buscar essas informações mas aconselhava-te a estudares e a te aprofundares mais sobre o aspecto em questão!.!



Não seja por isso.
Aconselho-te a consultar os gráficos termopluviométricos de Corvo e Flores ( Grupo Ocidental) e da Ilha de S. Miguel e de Santa Maria. Depois apita. 






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Os Açores têm um clima temperado marítimo e suave. Nos Açores não existem dois climas ou três para cada grupo... existem sim um único clima que será mais específico em umas ilhas e não tanto em outras mas isso e como já te disse anteriormente devido ao RELEVO das próprias ilhas..!




Aconselho-te vivamente a consultar Koppen-Geiger, o sistema de classificação climática mais aceite e utilizado no mundo e terás uma surpresa.
A ilha das Flores tem um clima temperado marítimo mas o mesmo não se pode dizer de todas as ilhas.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Nov 2009 às 19:59)

Sim houve seca em TODAS as ilhas e não apenas numa!
Aliás seca é coisa NUNCA dantes vista por aqui. Vamos lá ver como as coisas são ditas.

Se estás a par do clima certamente que deves de saber que o clima está a mudar... logo esses mesmos efeitos começam a ter repercussões em vários aspectos.

Seca é um fenómeno que vcs com certeza estão muito habituados mas nós não visto ser uma coisa recente e pontual aqui por essas bandas.

Lamento então mas a tua informação do secundário precisa de ser actualizada!

Em SMiguel nunca houve falta de água. Informa-te melhor sim?

Já na ilha mais a norte de todas (Graciosa) não existem cursos de água o que faz dela uma ilha seca. Seca houve na Terceira. Não estarás a confundir as ilhas? Pois bem me parecia! Terceira é a 3 ilha mais elevada dos Açores, localizada no grupo Central entrou em seca. Não por estar no centro a ocidente ou a oriente mas sim devido às alterações climáticas. Nem os antigos se lembram de tal coisa ter existido aqui nos Açores. Portanto a tua teoria não serve de desculpa.

Sim acredito que conheças os Açores, mas não tanto como eu, afinal sou eu o açoriano e tu o continental certo? Portanto não acho de bom tom um estrangeiro vir a dar-me lições sobre o clima da minha terra. 

Uma coisa é vires de passagem e outra é viveres permanentemente num dado local.

Digo e reafirmo novamente, temperaturas superiores a 28º os açorianos desconhecem!

Cmpts!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Nov 2009 às 20:07)

Os meses estivais na tua terra são considerados aqueles meses que faz sol todos os dias e sem uma unica pinga de água. Aliás aqui é raro acontecer dias de sol sem uma unica nuvem no céu, ao contrário daí.

Ora nos meses de Verão nos Açores e em particular no grupo Oriental há mais dias nublados que solarengos e com isso maior percentagem de humidade.. Tanto em Junho como em Julho e Agosto chove aqui no grupo Oriental.. Já aí é o oposto.

A vossa conotação "mês seco" é diferente daí para aqui visto que nós temos uma coisa durante o ano inteiro que vcs não têm que é a humidade!

Cmpts!


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

Numa discussão de clima, é mais importante os dados concretos do que o facto de se ser ou não nativo da região em questão. 



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Digo e reafirmo novamente, temperaturas superiores a 28º os açorianos desconhecem!



Apesar de não ser comum, nos Açores também é possível chegar aos 30ºC.
O record de temperatura máxima atingida no arquipélago foi: 32,1 °C na Madalena (Pico), a 07/09/1985.

Na página do CLIMAAT, há uma secção com a temperatura média, precipitação e humidade relativa média anual, para todas as ilhas (excepto para a das Flores), e tendo em conta a topografia de cada ilha.

Vejam em: http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/
Na secção: CIELO - Cartografia Climática (por baixo das WeatherCams).


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Nov 2009 às 20:22)

AnDré disse:


> Numa discussão de clima, é mais importante os dados concretos do que o facto de se ser ou não nativo da região em questão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois mas isso com certeza foram excepções pontuais o que não é normal nem faz disso o nosso clima, até porque não é nem nunca o foi.

A ilha do Pico é uma ilha localizada no grupo central e sofre de vários problemas de seca porque é também uma ilha meio seca ao contrário de S.Miguel que é a ilha MAIS humida de todas, notória na exuberância da sua vegetação e guess what?? S.Miguel localiza-se no grupo ORIENTAL e não Ocidental ou muito menos Central.

Os Açores só têm um ÚNICO clima repartido por todas as ilhas. Já o clima da Madeira e do continente são diferentes dos Açores que ninguém tenha duvidas em relação a isso.

Os Açores localizam-se a meio do Atlântico e são as primeiras ilhas a receberem o bom ou mau tempo... A Madeira e por se situar mais a sul e perto de África é mais seca e menos pluviosa que os Açores e não é preciso ir para o secundário para estudar isso.

Já o continente fica na zona de eleição dos AA que por aqui passam isso no inverno ou no verão.. ao contrário dos Açores que são brindados (felizmente ou infelizmente) com àgua todos os meses do ano!

Se houver aqui algum açoriano que faça o favor de confirmar isso. Desde que me conheço por gente NUNCA vi ou ouvi alguém falar em falta de àgua na ilha de S.Miguel... Uma coisa é as terras aráveis estarem secas e outra é os cursos de água e as lagoas secarem o que felizmente nunca aconteceu devido ao nosso ffactor "HUMIDADE"


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2009 às 20:32)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sim houve seca em TODAS as ilhas e não apenas numa!...




Nem eu disse que teria apenas acontecido numa.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Lamento então mas a tua informação do secundário precisa de ser actualizada!!





Sem palavras.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Em SMiguel nunca houve falta de água. Informa-te melhor sim?...




Nem eu disse que tinha havido falta de água.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Já na ilha mais a norte de todas (Graciosa) não existem cursos de água o que faz dela uma ilha seca. Seca houve na Terceira. Não estarás a confundir as ilhas? Pois bem me parecia!...



Vá ler o que escreveu no primeiro post.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Terceira é a 3 ilha mais elevada dos Açores, localizada no grupo Central entrou em seca. Não por estar no centro a ocidente ou a oriente mas sim devido às alterações climáticas. Nem os antigos se lembram de tal coisa ter existido aqui nos Açores. Portanto a tua teoria não serve de desculpa....




Em vez de andar aqui a falar de cor e salteado, siga a minha sugestão e apresente aqui gráficos termopluviométricos, porque estes sim representam a NORMA climática.
E esqueça lá a Terceira que aqui ninguém está a falar dela. O assunto é Grupo Ocidental Vs Grupo Oriental.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sim acredito que conheças os Açores, mas não tanto como eu, afinal sou eu o açoriano e tu o continental certo? Portanto não acho de bom tom um estrangeiro vir a dar-me lições sobre o clima da minha terra....




Primeiro não sou nenhum estrangeiro, sou português como você.
Segundo, o seu tom está um bocado para o agressivo, penso que está na altura de apresentar dados em vez de palavreados desnecessários.
Terceiro: Deixa-me algo triste, saber que ainda existe esta falta de conhecimento das pessoas em relação à sua própria terra.
Já têm aparecido aqui mais casos destes.




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Uma coisa é vires de passagem e outra é viveres permanentemente num dado local....




O que só agrava a sua situação.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Digo e reafirmo novamente, temperaturas superiores a 28º os açorianos desconhecem!...




Não seja por isso.
Tem vindo aqui um membro postar dados da Lagoa e no verão teve aí vários dias seguidos nos 28ºc de máxima.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Os meses estivais na tua terra são considerados aqueles meses que faz sol todos os dias e sem uma unica pinga de água. Aliás aqui é raro acontecer dias de sol sem uma unica nuvem no céu, ao contrário daí....




Vá-se  é informar melhor sobre o assunto e depois falamos.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> A vossa conotação "mês seco" é diferente daí para aqui visto que nós temos uma coisa durante o ano inteiro que vcs não têm que é a humidade!...





Não existem conotações de meses secos para uns e diferentes para outros. É um conceito universal:

Um mês seco é aquele em que o dobro da temperatura média de um determinado mês ultrapassa o valor de precipitação ( em mm) desse mesmo mês
E tente meter tudo num post, se faz favor.
Obrigado.


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2009 às 20:38)

AnDré disse:


> Numa discussão de clima, é mais importante os dados concretos do que o facto de se ser ou não nativo da região em questão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela paciência, André! 
Impresssionante as variações na Ilha do Pico, em que apresenta a maior variabilidade térmica e pluviométrica.
Não sabia que se atingiam mais de 20ºc de média anual  em alguns locais e que nas montanhas andava abaixo de 10ºc!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Nov 2009 às 20:52)

belem disse:


> E esqueça lá a Terceira que aqui ninguém está a falar dela. O assunto é Grupo Ocidental Vs Grupo Oriental.



Não posso esquecer e sabe porquê? Porque vc referiu que tinha havido seca na minha ilha e eu fiz-lhe ver que a seca que vc se estava a querer referir não tinha sido na minha ilha mas sim na Terceira. 








belem disse:


> Primeiro não sou nenhum estrangeiro, sou português como você.



Sim sou português (porque os Açores ainda são uma região do território de Portugal como Macau ou Brasil também foram mas isso fica para outro tópico lol), mas primeiramente tenho alma e essência açoriana o que faz de mim um filho da terra açoriana e ilhéu, logo posso dizer que o meu contexto insular é um facto marcante 



belem disse:


> Segundo, o seu tom está um bocado para o agressivo, penso que está na altura de apresentar dados em vez de palavreados desnecessários.



Peço desculpa se lhe causei essa impressão. Faço das suas as minhas palavras. 



belem disse:


> Terceiro: Deixa-me algo triste, saber que ainda existe esta falta de conhecimento das pessoas em relação à sua própria terra.
> Já têm aparecido aqui mais casos destes.



Indirectamente vcs está a querer afirmar o quê?
Que os açorianos não sabem que tipo de clima têm ou que certamente estão à espera que venha alguém de Marte revelar a sua verdadeira origem?







belem disse:


> Não seja por isso.
> Tem vindo aqui um membro postar dados da Lagoa e no verão teve aí vários dias seguidos nos 28ºc de máxima.



Este membro é um conterrâneo seu a residir de momento cá 
Olhe arranje-me os dados em nos Açores seja costume haverem dias com temperaturas superiores a 28º e depois aí falamos sim 








belem disse:


> Vá-se  é informar melhor sobre o assunto e depois falamos.



Informado estou eu desde 1976, ou não fosse... Açoriano!










belem disse:


> Não existem conotações de meses secos para uns e diferentes para outros. É um conceito universal:



Pena que este conceito na sua terra seja brindado com temperaturas elevadíssimas todo o santo verão sem uma unica existencia de humidade (nuvens) no céu o que propicia a ocorrência de chuvas orográficas. Pena porque o mesmo não se aplica na minha terra porque ao menos sempre chove algo ainda que seja mínimo e as temperaturas são sempre agradáveis e suaves se for consultar qualquer gráfico. Se vc realmente veio de passagem à minha terra com certeza deve ter reparado que mesmo durante o ano a ilha é VERDE.. daí o seu cognome!... 

Ah! Outra coisa.. No inverno os Açores são mais HUMIDOS, e chuvosos e não quentes como tentou referir num post anterior, se bem que a precipitação está mais ou menos distribuida ao longo de todo o ano. Já aí pela informação que tenho os meses de inverno são secos pra não falar no Verão. Mas isso e como já referi é fruto provavelmente das alterações climáticas!


Cmpts!


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2009 às 21:21)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Não posso esquecer e sabe porquê? Porque vc referiu que tinha havido seca na minha ilha e eu fiz-lhe ver que a seca que vc se estava a querer referir não tinha sido na minha ilha mas sim na Terceira.



Você deve andar a brincar comigo então.
Em cima disse que tinha havido em todas as ilhas.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sim sou português (porque os Açores ainda são uma região do território de Portugal como Macau ou Brasil também foram mas isso fica para outro tópico lol), mas primeiramente tenho alma e essência açoriana o que faz de mim um filho da terra açoriana e ilhéu, logo posso dizer que o meu contexto insular é um facto marcante.




Ao contrário de Macau e Brasil, os Açores, quando os portugueses lá chegaram, eram uma terra sem ninguém. Além de que o local continental mais perto dos Açores é mesmo Portugal. Portanto, não vamos agora começar com conversas colonialistas, sobre umas ilhas que só tinham mato, aonde elas nem deviam ser feitas.
O seu contexto é tão importante e marcante como qualquer um de nós. Ninguém aqui é mais importante do que o outro.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Indirectamente vcs está a querer afirmar o quê?




Indirectamente não, eu fui muito directo.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Que os açorianos não sabem que tipo de clima têm ou que certamente estão à espera que venha alguém de Marte revelar a sua verdadeira origem?




Você a falar de cor e salteado e sem dados só porque é dos Açores, arrisca-se é a ser motivo de chacota.
Eu já lhe dei várias oportunidades para ir-se informar para evitar esse tipo de situações desnecessárias mas você insiste...






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Este membro é um conterrâneo seu a residir de momento cá
> Olhe arranje-me os dados em nos Açores seja costume haverem dias com temperaturas superiores a 28º e depois aí falamos sim




Você disse que temperaturas superiores a 28ºc os açoreanos desconhecem. Não está aqui em questão se é norma ou não. Isso eu sei que não. Mas ao que parece, há açoreanos que sabem muito bem o que são esses mais de 28ºc.




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Informado estou eu desde 1976, ou não fosse... Açoriano!












S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pena que este conceito na sua terra seja brindado com temperaturas elevadíssimas todo o santo verão sem uma unica existencia de humidade (nuvens) no céu o que propicia a ocorrência de chuvas orográficas. Pena porque o mesmo não se aplica na minha terra porque ao menos sempre chove algo ainda que seja mínimo e as temperaturas são sempre agradáveis e suaves se for consultar qualquer gráfico. Se vc realmente veio de passagem à minha terra com certeza deve ter reparado que mesmo durante o ano a ilha é VERDE.. daí o seu cognome!...



Poncha. Não está em questão o que meu local é ou não ou se a sua ilha é verde ou não.
O conceito de verão seco é igual para todos, apenas existem variações dentro de certas características definidas.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ah! Outra coisa.. No inverno os Açores são mais HUMIDOS, e chuvosos e não quentes como tentou referir num post anterior,



Ainda estou é à espera que me diga, onde disse que os invernos nos Açores são quentes...





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> se bem que a precipitação está mais ou menos distribuida ao longo de todo o ano. Já aí pela informação que tenho os meses de inverno são secos



Tem a certeza?


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 01:23)

belem disse:


> Impresssionante as variações na Ilha do Pico, em que apresenta a maior variabilidade térmica e pluviométrica.
> Não sabia que se atingiam mais de 20ºc de média anual  em alguns locais e que nas montanhas andava abaixo de *10ºc*!



Eis uma bela imagem que mostra perfeitamente isso!
Antes tinha a ideia formatada de que diante das características climáticas um pouco por todo o arquipélago dos Açores, não apontavam para a existência de neve.
Ao contrário do que sucede na Madeira o Pico Ruivo não está isolado, outras elevações que o rodeiam completam o microclima de montanha que lá permite durante o Inverno alguma neve.
Na ilha do Pico, este isolado cone vulcânico acima dos 2000m, apesar das cotas em seu redor serem de baixa altitude, os seus 2351m de cota máxima fazem toda a diferença sendo este o factor mais importante nesta questão.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 01:42)

belem disse:


> Você deve andar a brincar comigo então.
> Em cima disse que tinha havido em todas as ilhas.



Não é do meu feitio "brincar" até porque tenho muito mais com que me preocupar. O que disse foi a resposta ao seu comentário que afirma que em S.Miguel existam meses secos (meses sem uma unica pinga de água), o que é falso visto chover todo o ano mesmo no verão.

Este ano foi excepcionalmente anormal que se traduziu num verão um pouco mais seco do que é normal para os Açores do qual algumas ilhas tiveram consequencias mais graves como foi o caso da ilha Terceira, Graciosa( que sofre de graves problemas de seca devido aos seus meses secos estivais todos os anos visto não haverem cursos de àgua na ilha mas sim cisternas para abastecer a população), Pico, São Jorge, e Santa Maria. O contexto "seca" aqui nos Açores não é o mesmo contexto que vc pode usar aí na sua terra quando existem mais dias de sol a fio com céu sempre limpo e com as temperaturas mais elevadas da Europa Ocidental do que propriamente de chuva ou dias sombrios. Aliás fazer um dia de céu totalmente limpo aqui nos Açores é coisa rara para não dizer que quase nunca há. E se tal acontecer, não será normal.

 Por exemplo a minha ilha também sofreu alguns efeitos de um verão seco que se reflectiu sobretudo na agricultura visto alguns terrenos agrícolas estarem localizados a cotas muito baixas, mas mesmo assim sempre choveu alguma coisa. Em algumas ilhas choveu mais e noutras menos mas falta de precipitação nos meses de Verão em S.Miguel felizmente não é nem nunca foi frequente, aliás se vc conhece S.Miguel ou quando muito as Flores (a ilha mais ocidental do arquipelago), saberá com certeza que são as ilhas MAIS ricas em cursos de água e lagoeiros dos Açores.

Enquanto que para o litoral da ilha pode estar céu a alternar com abertas, se você for para as serras está chovendo ou está mais humido e céu sempre encoberto. Os Açores são mundialmente conhecidos por terem as 4 estações num só dia, mas creio que isso vc deva de saber.

 Não nos podemos esquecer que por vezes a previsão do Clima para uma determinada região ou localidade nem sempre poderá ser fidedigna, uma vez que aqui nos Açores e particularmente na ilha de São Miguel por ser uma ilha grande possui vários micro-climas a ela associadas, e por vezes o tempo esperado nem sempre é o verdadeiro, o mesmo acontece com outras ilhas que possuam vários micro-climas. Nos Açores não existem estações definidas porque chove abundantemente todo o ano de uma forma mais ou menos distribuida por todas as ilhas. Quero com isto dizer que no Verão pode muito bem fazer dias invernosos e no Inverno fazer um dia de Verão, se bem que a única coisa que muda é a temperatura que é mais baixa nos meses de inverno e mais amena nos meses de Verão.

A Graciosa ( a ilha mais setentrional do arquipélago e localizada no Grupo Central e que deveria de ser supostamente a mais chuvosa) é a ilha com menor relevo e com menos precipitação do arquipélago. 

Mesmo a precipitação frontal tem sempre uma componente orográfica que no caso da Graciosa é mínima, o mesmo não se pode dizer em relação a S.Miguel, ( ilha localizada no Grupo Oriental e a 30 minutos da Terceira de avião e a 25 minutos de Santa Maria) ou até mesmo Santa Maria que mesmo sendo a ilha mais meridional do arquipélago é uma ilha na sua parte Leste muito acidentada o que propicia a uma maior percentagem de precipitação orográfica mesmo no Verão, portanto o factor "distância" não é o explicativo mas sim o factor RELEVO!

O que acontece na maior parte das vezes é que a frente polar é desviada para Norte por influência da crista anticiclócica na região leste dos Açores, voltando para sul na região da peninsula ibérica.

Por um lado, as ilhas mais a Ocidente (Flores, Corvo,), são mais expostas a frente polar do que as restantes. Por outro lado, a posição média da crista do anticiclone é mais frequente a leste dos Açores do que a oeste. (Madeira e Portugal Continental) Fui claro ?

No Verão ocorre MUITA precipitação de origem orográfica e convectiva que é mais notada nas ilhas maiores (São Miguel, Pico e Terceira), e com cotas mais elevadas e por esta razão não se pode realmente afirmar que em S.Miguel existam meses secos como aí no continente, como vc está a querer dizer (sem uma única gota de água e com temperaturas superiores à precipitação). Pode sim é haver anos em que a precipitação seja mais baixa e outros anos mais alta, como foi o caso do verão de 2009 que as temperaturas chegaram à casa dos 28º e com pouca precipitação. O que não foi normal. 
Se você for para as ilhas mais secas do arquipélago e por conseguinte as que possuem cotas bem mais baixas, ( Graciosa e parte Oeste de Santa Maria) a humidade, a precipitação são geralmente mais baixas do que as ilhas maiores e mais acidentadas, pra não falar na temperatura que nessas ilhas chega a ser um pouco mais alta do que nas restantes mas mesmo assim sem grande variedade climática.

Se fosse normal haverem meses secos e sem chuva nos Açores todos os verões, todos os anos estávamo-nos a queixar de secas como nos queixámos esse verão passado, portanto como vê, o que aconteceu esse verão no arquipélago não foi um acontecimento normal, mas sim pontual. Os Açores são ilhas que dependem e sempre dependeram e muito de precipitação, e de humidade e alguma alteração mesmo que mínima reflecte-se automaticamente no nosso ecossistema.

Já no continente todos os verões e alguns invernos costumam ser muito secos podendo haver eventualmente alguma oscilação como é óbvio, uma vez que o clima está sempre em mudança.

A temperatura do ar nos Açores é semelhante em todas as ilhas com valores médios na casa dos 23º ( isto no Verão) e 13º no Inverno entenda-se!



belem disse:


> Ao contrário de Macau e Brasil, os Açores, quando os portugueses lá chegaram, eram uma terra sem ninguém. Além de que o local continental mais perto dos Açores é mesmo Portugal. Portanto, não vamos agora começar com conversas colonialistas, sobre umas ilhas que só tinham mato, aonde elas nem deviam ser feitas.



Sim eram terras desabitadas mas não desconhecidas por outros povos o que não invalida a hipótese de terem sido outros povos a chegarem primeiramente aos Açores mas que rápido desistiram devido ao seu vulcanismo activo e existem muitas provas que assim o demonstram mas que tornaria-se incómodo e enfadonho estar aqui a enumerá-las a todas quando estamos a falar de meteorologia. Tanto os Açores como a Madeira eram ilhas desertas mas que vos deram muito jeito pelos vistos ou a exploração feita no arquipélago açoriano não tivesse sido um dos principais objectivos da coroa de Portugal. Sabe, sou formado em História dos Açores portanto de história açoriana até sou capaz de lhe dar umas boas lições isso se estiver interessado claro mas creio que este tópico não seja o melhor local para o fazer visto tratar-se de meteorologia.




belem disse:


> O seu contexto é tão importante e marcante como qualquer um de nós. Ninguém aqui é mais importante do que o outro.



 E desde quando eu disse isso?
Só lhe fiz ver que era Açoriano. É uma especificidade que está inerente a qualquer pessoa ilhéu seja ele Madeirense Açoriano, Cabo Verdiano ou Canário, coisa que vc certamente nunca entenderá por não ser Açoriano. É como se fosse um Bilhete de Identidade próprio, e em jeito de brincadeira como se costuma dizer na minha terra " Açoriano de coração e português à força" hehehehe.. No hard feelings 





belem disse:


> Você a falar de cor e salteado e sem dados só porque é dos Açores, arrisca-se é a ser motivo de chacota.



Porque sou dos Açores? Será mesmo? Até agora ainda estou à espera dos seus dados que mostrem que a ilha de S.Miguel tenha temperaturas acimas dos 28º e que não chova durante os meses de verão. O único que arrisca-se a ser motivo de chacota poderá ser vc que não consegue entender que a sua realidade climática não é a mesma que a minha.





belem disse:


> Você disse que temperaturas superiores a 28ºc os açoreanos desconhecem. Não está aqui em questão se é norma ou não. Isso eu sei que não. Mas ao que parece, há açoreanos que sabem muito bem o que são esses mais de 28ºc.



Claro acredito que hajam açoreanos que saibam o que são 28º ou mais graus mas isso aí na sua terra claro, que é a pioneira da Europa em termos de temperaturas estivais. 

Incêndios florestais é coisa que aqui não sabemos o que é. Aqui é impossível isso acontecer porque temos muita humidade elevada o ano inteiro mesmo nos "meses secos" que vc insiste em querer dizer. Não foi em vão que os Açores receberam o honrado título pela National Geographic como as segundas MELHORES ilhas do mundo...

Sabe o que é ter alma Açoriana? Um povo que desde séculos sempre foi se adaptando a catástrofes climáticas? Vulcões e terramotos? Um povo que sempre viveu mais exposto às intempéries? Claro que não sabe e nem nunca poderá saber...Vc tem noção sequer do que é enfrentar ciclones e furacões ou Tempestades Tropicais? Cheias e deslizamentos de terras? Claro que não tem! Você só poderá se fazer pronunciar pelo tempo do seu território que é conhecido até como destino turístico europeu devido ao grande numero de dias do ano com bom tempo anticiclónico do que propriamente mau tempo. O unico sitio do mundo onde é muito dificil fazer uma previsão exacta e a 100% são nos Açores, e isso dito por um meteorologista local : Doutor Pedro Mata.

Por exemplo, aí no Continente, as pessoas ficam apavoradas com ventos de 80 ou 90km. Ora aqui nos Açores todos sabemos que as ilhas estão muito expostas a ventos. Se no Continente é caso para alarme ventos de 90k horários,  para que tenha só uma pequena ideia, imagine o que são ventos ciclónicos nos Açores na ordem dos 140, 150 e 160 km e ondas de 12 a 15 metros que invadem as povoações ribeirinhas invadindo e destruindo tudo à sua frente, casas e abalroando barcos como eu já passei, e não foi no Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo), mas sim em São Miguel ILHA - Grupo Oriental. E desde já deixo-lhe o convite 

 Sei que aí no continente as pessoas julgam que "quando a maré está vazia dá para ir saltando de rocha em rocha até à ilha mais próxima", e apesar de as ilhas serem irmãs e estarem relativamente perto umas das outras e poderem-se avistar uma a uma, ainda existe mar a separá-las, mesmo estando relativamente perto umas das outras...Ora aí se vê realmente o "grande" conhecimento que os continentais têm dos Açores, e mais não digo sequer...

 E se recuarmos mais atrás no tempo existem registos de ventos de 250 km/h a maior tempestade que alguma vez tenha passado pelos Açores, desde que há ocupação humana aqui nos Açores.
Felizmente, existem registos de precipitação com mais de 100 anos quer na Terceira quer em S. Miguel que assim o podem comprovar.

Neste momento em São Miguel chove forte e o vento também está forte.

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

Céu encoberto

Humidade: 63%

Pressão: 1007 hPa

Temperatura: 15 °C

Vento fresco a muito fresco com rajadas até 65 km/h e aumentar de intensidade.


As condições de forte instabilidade nos Açores irão continuar nos próximos dias com ocorrência de chuva aguaceiros trovoadas e vento forte devido a uma extensa região depressionária localizada a norte do Arquipélago.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2009 às 16:12)

Claro que existem locais nos Açores com meses secos. Basta apresentar alguns dados do site que o André já referiu para constatar da existência de meses secos, nomeadamente em algumas áreas da ilha de Santa Maria. 





Neste exemplo são quatro meses secos, de Maio a Agosto. Características típicas de um clima Mediterrâneo.





Neste exemplo, da ilha Terceira, apenas o mês de Julho pode ser classificado como seco.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 16:29)

Dan disse:


> Claro que existem locais nos Açores com meses secos. Basta apresentar alguns dados do site que o André já referiu para constatar da existência de meses secos, nomeadamente em algumas áreas da ilha de Santa Maria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas eu disse que em Santa Maria ou na Terceira  e em outras ilhas mais planas, haviam meses de verão em que a pluviosidade não era tão elevada. Por favor leia bem o que eu escrevi anteriormente!

Não se esqueça que ao contrário do Continente a precipitação frontal tem sempre uma componente orográfica e convectiva e que nas ilhas mais planas essa mesma componente é mínima reflectindo-se em alguns meses de Verão que chove menos, e sendo mais intensa nas ilhas maiores e com cotas mais elevadas.

Nos "meses secos" nos Açores ( e quando pus aspas é porque nos Açores mesmo nos meses de verão chove sempre e muito mais no interior das ilhas), a precipitação orográfica e convectiva que é uma constante supera sempre a suposta percentagem mais baixa de precipitação no Verão e isto nas serras como é óbvio. Os valores que apresentou são de estações que estão situadas em vilas ou freguesias e estas nos Açores estão situadas no litoral e não no interior da ilha, portanto não está completo!
Pena não haverem estações de registos de precipitação orográfica nas serranias que aí as suas possíveis dúvidas seriam automaticamente esclarecidas!

Aconselho-o a investigar mais sobre a diferença entre um clima mediterrânico e um clima temperado marítimo.
Nos Açores não existe clima mediterrânico mas sim apenas Clima Temperado Marítimo e influenciado pela Corrente do Golfo.

Contudo existe apenas uma ilha no arquipélago (Santa Maria) que apesar de ter um Clima Temperado Marítimo como as restantes, apresenta na sua parte Oeste e devido ao seu escasso relevo e vegetação, menores índices de humidade e de precipitação no verão do que as restantes e talvez por este motivo tenha algum comportamento que se aproxime mais com algumas características do clima mediterrânico ainda que não muito expressivas, mas isto apenas na sua parte mais plana como é óbvio, porque na sua parte Leste o clima é totalmente diferente a aproximando-se mais com o mesmo clima das outras ilhas mais humido e por conseguinte mais chuvoso devido ao seu relevo acidentado. O factor relevo e o factor oceano na distribuição da precipitação nos Açores são o principal motivo! Nos Açores as temperaturas nunca poderão ir mais além dos 28º porque temos o oceano que serve como regulador de temperatura e de humidade, mesmo no verão.


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2009 às 16:51)

No litoral a maior parte dos locais em todas as ilhas têm 1 a 2 meses secos, mas subindo um pouco de altitude os meses secos desaparecem. Por exemplo Fajãs, na ilha Terceira a 335 m, tem no seu mês mais seco 59,7 mm. E Carvão, na mesma ilha a 520 m, com 90,9 mm. Santa Maria, que será a ilha mais seca de todas, tem precipitação no verão comparável à de muitos locais no Norte do Continente, mas o que a distingue é que essa precipitação é distribuída num maior número de dias, aliado a uma maior humidade ambiental e nebulosidade (e menor insolação/evaporação). Mas em todo o arquipélago existe uma clara redução da pluviosidade nos meses de verão e mesmo nos locais mais húmidos sem meses secos, o regime da chuva é tão mediterrânico como a do Continente. Por algo lhe chamam anticiclone dos Açores.


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 16:59)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Não é do meu feitio "brincar" até porque tenho muito mais com que me preocupar..




É a esse  ponto a que eu queria chegar. 





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O que disse foi a resposta ao seu comentário que afirma que em S.Miguel existam meses secos (meses sem uma unica pinga de água), o que é falso visto chover todo o ano mesmo no verão..




Você tem é que rever a sua definição de mês seco climatológico que está completamente errada.
Após isso conversamos.




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Este ano foi excepcionalmente anormal que se traduziu num verão um pouco mais seco do que é normal para os Açores do qual algumas ilhas tiveram consequencias mais graves como foi o caso da ilha Terceira, Graciosa( que sofre de graves problemas de seca devido aos seus meses secos estivais todos os anos visto não haverem cursos de àgua na ilha mas sim cisternas para abastecer a população), Pico, São Jorge, e Santa Maria. O contexto "seca" aqui nos Açores não é o mesmo contexto que vc pode usar aí na sua terra quando existem mais dias de sol a fio com céu sempre limpo e com as temperaturas mais elevadas da Europa Ocidental do que propriamente de chuva ou dias sombrios. Aliás fazer um dia de céu totalmente limpo aqui nos Açores é coisa rara para não dizer que quase nunca há. E se tal acontecer, não será normal..




Nem eu disse que o conceito de seca daqui era comparável ao daí.
«Seca» é aplicada a uma determinada região de acordo com os valores normais desse local, não em comparação com os outros.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Por exemplo a minha ilha também sofreu alguns efeitos de um verão seco que se reflectiu sobretudo na agricultura visto alguns terrenos agrícolas estarem localizados a cotas muito baixas, mas mesmo assim sempre choveu alguma coisa. Em algumas ilhas choveu mais e noutras menos mas falta de precipitação nos meses de Verão em S.Miguel felizmente não é nem nunca foi frequente, aliás se vc conhece S.Miguel ou quando muito as Flores (a ilha mais ocidental do arquipelago), saberá com certeza que são as ilhas MAIS ricas em cursos de água e lagoeiros dos Açores..





Eu nunca disse que a seca era frequente nos Açores.
E sei  muito bem que os Açores são ilhas na sua maior parte côr de esmeralda.
O assunto de conversa aqui não é esse.
Mais uma vez sugiro-lhe que reveja gráficos termopluviométricos da várias estações climatológicas nos Açores. O André teve a paciência de vir aqui postar dados, mas você pelos vistos não os viu ou não entendeu.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Enquanto que para o litoral da ilha pode estar céu a alternar com abertas, se você for para as serras está chovendo ou está mais humido e céu sempre encoberto. Os Açores são mundialmente conhecidos por terem as 4 estações num só dia, mas creio que isso vc deva de saber..




Mais uma vez isso é saber geral e  não muda em  rigorosamente nada o que disse.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Não nos podemos esquecer que por vezes a previsão do Clima para uma determinada região ou localidade nem sempre poderá ser fidedigna, uma vez que aqui nos Açores e particularmente na ilha de São Miguel por ser uma ilha grande possui vários micro-climas a ela associadas, e por vezes o tempo esperado nem sempre é o verdadeiro, o mesmo acontece com outras ilhas que possuam vários micro-climas. Nos Açores não existem estações definidas porque chove abundantemente todo o ano de uma forma mais ou menos distribuida por todas as ilhas. Quero com isto dizer que no Verão pode muito bem fazer dias invernosos e no Inverno fazer um dia de Verão, se bem que a única coisa que muda é a temperatura que é mais baixa nos meses de inverno e mais amena nos meses de Verão.





Por isso mesmo é que se usam NORMAS CLIMATOLÓGICAS. É para termos uma ideia de que condições são normais durante décadas e não de previsões ou de dizeres populares.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Mesmo a precipitação frontal tem sempre uma componente orográfica que no caso da Graciosa é mínima, o mesmo não se pode dizer em relação a S.Miguel, ( ilha localizada no Grupo Oriental e a 30 minutos da Terceira de avião e a 25 minutos de Santa Maria) ou até mesmo Santa Maria que mesmo sendo a ilha mais meridional do arquipélago é uma ilha na sua parte Leste muito acidentada o que propicia a uma maior percentagem de precipitação orográfica mesmo no Verão, portanto o factor "distância" não é o explicativo mas sim o factor RELEVO!.





Nem aqui está a falar da distância ou do relevo.
O que se disse foi muito simples:
Ilhas do grupo Ocidental - não têm meses secos.
Ilhas do Grupo Oriental - têm meses secos.

Refiro-me naturalmente a zonas baixas litorais onde existem as estações meteorológicas mais conhecidas e não às montanhas.
A montanha Pico é o sítio mais chuvoso e o oeste de Santa Maria o mais seco com locais abaixo dos 800 mm.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Por um lado, as ilhas mais a Ocidente (Flores, Corvo,), são mais expostas a frente polar do que as restantes. Por outro lado, a posição média da crista do anticiclone é mais frequente a leste dos Açores do que a oeste. (Madeira e Portugal Continental) Fui claro ?




Devia era cingir-se ao assunto de discussão e assim perdiamos menos tempo com isto. O que disse dos meses secos é já sabido há bastante tempo, mas se você quiser provar o contrário, faça o favor.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> No Verão ocorre MUITA precipitação de origem orográfica e convectiva que é mais notada nas ilhas maiores (São Miguel, Pico e Terceira), e com cotas mais elevadas e por esta razão não se pode realmente afirmar que em S.Miguel existam meses secos como aí no continente, como vc está a querer dizer (sem uma única gota de água e com temperaturas superiores à precipitação)..





Mais uma vez, você está errado.
A definição «mês seco» não se prende com dias seguidos de céu limpo sem gota, mas com realidades medidas e científicas.
Você tem que rever a sua definição de mês seco climatológico que está completamente errada.
Após isso conversamos.








S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sim eram terras desabitadas mas não desconhecidas por outros povos o que não invalida a hipótese de terem sido outros povos a chegarem primeiramente aos Açores mas que rápido desistiram devido ao seu vulcanismo activo e existem muitas provas que assim o demonstram mas que tornaria-se incómodo e enfadonho estar aqui a enumerá-las a todas quando estamos a falar de meteorologia. Tanto os Açores como a Madeira eram ilhas desertas mas que *vos* deram muito jeito....




«Vos» não, «NOS».




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> pelos vistos ou a exploração feita no arquipélago açoriano não tivesse sido um dos principais objectivos da coroa de Portugal. Sabe, sou formado em História dos Açores portanto de história açoriana até sou capaz de lhe dar umas boas lições isso se estiver interessado claro mas creio que este tópico não seja o melhor local para o fazer visto tratar-se de meteorologia..




Aqui há muita gente formada e informada, que dispensa esse tipo de apresentações.
Dispenso suas lições de História ( não, obrigado) e especialmente de Meteorologia. 







S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> E desde quando eu disse isso?
> Só lhe fiz ver que era Açoriano. É uma especificidade que está inerente a qualquer pessoa ilhéu seja ele Madeirense Açoriano, Cabo Verdiano ou Canário, coisa que vc certamente nunca entenderá por não ser Açoriano. É como se fosse um Bilhete de Identidade próprio, e em jeito de brincadeira como se costuma dizer na minha terra " Açoriano de coração e português à força" hehehehe.. No hard feelings .





Claro que não há «hard feelings» nenhum. Quanto muito, pela forma como me tem dirigido eu é que lhe poderia por essa questão.
O facto de ser Açoriano, da Estremadura ou Transmontano, não nos torna mais conhecedores de meteorologia, automaticamente, porque é disso que estamos aqui a tratar e você usou a sua origem   como argumento.
Como o André disse e muito bem, o que interessa são os dados e medições, pois estamos a falar de uma realidade que é quantificável.
S. Miguel tem locais com meses secos sim e mais outras ilhas dos Açores os têm. Claro que mesmo assim chove mais do que aqui, que a humidade atmosférica é mais alta, que há maior instabilidade nos Açores, mas o facto é que um mês seco prende-se na simples e universal regra:

Mês seco= 2 x Tºc média mensal > precipitação média mensal (mm)








S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Porque sou dos Açores? Será mesmo? Até agora ainda estou à espera dos seus dados que mostrem que a ilha de S.Miguel tenha temperaturas acimas dos 28º e que não chova durante os meses de verão..





Não vamos partir para mentiras por favor. O que foi dito aqui da sua parte foi que os açorianos não conheciam temperaturas acima de 28ºc.
Que eu saiba, os Açores não ficam todos em S. Miguel e nem se estava a falar especificamente desta ilha.
E mais uma vez o André teve a paciência para o esclarecer assim como eu.
Ninguém aqui disse que não chove no verão nos Açores.
LEIA o que se escreve. Um mês seco até pode ter precipitação, o que acontece é que esta não supera o dobro da temperatura média mensal desse mês. São regulamentos científicos.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O único que arrisca-se a ser motivo de chacota poderá ser vc que não consegue entender que a sua realidade climática não é a mesma que a minha..




Então não.
E que eu saiba nunca comparei a minha terra com a sua. Você é que não pára de o fazer e agora diz que sou eu que o faz.








S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Claro acredito que hajam açoreanos que saibam o que são 28º ou mais graus mas isso aí na sua terra claro, que é a pioneira da Europa em termos de temperaturas estivais. .




É. 






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Incêndios florestais é coisa que aqui não sabemos o que é. Aqui é impossível isso acontecer porque temos muita humidade elevada o ano inteiro mesmo nos "meses secos" que vc insiste em querer dizer. Não foi em vão que os Açores receberam o honrado título pela National Geographic como as segundas MELHORES ilhas do mundo....




Eu estou muito feliz por esse título ( já tinha conhecimento), porque gosto dos Açores mas por aquilo que eles são. Conheço de lá gente muito simpática e humilde.
 E mais uma vez a definição mês seco nem sequer está relacionada directamente com incêndios, mas com matemática básica e científica.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sabe o que é ter alma Açoriana? Um povo que desde séculos sempre foi se adaptando a catástrofes climáticas? Vulcões e terramotos? Um povo que sempre viveu mais exposto às intempéries? Claro que não sabe e nem nunca poderá saber....





Tenho orgulho na minha identidade e você na sua, já somos 2 !!  Nem eu saberei o que é ser açoreano, nem você o que é ser lisboeta.
Adiante.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Vc tem noção sequer do que é enfrentar ciclones e furacões ou Tempestades Tropicais? Cheias e deslizamentos de terras? Claro que não tem!.


 

Exacto e por isso valorizo bem  a sorte  que tenho.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Você só poderá se fazer pronunciar pelo tempo do seu território que é conhecido até como destino turístico europeu devido ao grande numero de dias do ano com bom tempo anticiclónico do que propriamente mau tempo. O unico sitio do mundo onde é muito dificil fazer uma previsão exacta e a 100% são nos Açores, e isso dito por um meteorologista local : Doutor Pedro Mata.



Eu apenas olhei para gráficos climatológicos e referi-me ao óbvio.
Aliás isto até é matéria do oitavo ano do ensino secundário... Lembro-me até que era Santa Maria a que tinha o maior número de meses secos ( reconheço que até me surpreendeu).
Mas não seja por isso, aqui neste forum, estamos todos interessados em partilhar e aprender: 

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/

Faça as suas contas.






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Por exemplo, aí no Continente, as pessoas ficam apavoradas com ventos de 80 ou 90km. Ora aqui nos Açores todos sabemos que as ilhas estão muito expostas a ventos. Se no Continente é caso para alarme ventos de 90k horários,  para que tenha só uma pequena ideia, imagine o que são ventos ciclónicos nos Açores na ordem dos 140, 150 e 160 km e ondas de 12 a 15 metros que invadem as povoações ribeirinhas invadindo e destruindo tudo à sua frente, casas e abalroando barcos como eu já passei, e não foi no Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo), mas sim em São Miguel ILHA - Grupo Oriental. E desde já deixo-lhe o convite



Os Açores são uma terra fascinante, mas estou um bocado cansado das suas comparações descabidas.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sei que aí no continente as pessoas julgam que "quando a maré está vazia dá para ir saltando de rocha em rocha até à ilha mais próxima", e apesar de as ilhas serem irmãs e estarem relativamente perto umas das outras e poderem-se avistar uma a uma, ainda existe mar a separá-las, mesmo estando relativamente perto umas das outras...Ora aí se vê realmente o "grande" conhecimento que os continentais têm dos Açores, e mais não digo sequer...



Eu não sei que os outros acham, mas se houver quem pense assim, é de facto até triste. Eu evidentemente sei que há ainda muito mar entre as ilhas.
Mas mais uma vez, é um assunto vazio para a nossa conversa.





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> E se recuarmos mais atrás no tempo existem registos de ventos de 250 km/h a maior tempestade que alguma vez tenha passado pelos Açores, desde que há ocupação humana aqui nos Açores.
> Felizmente, existem registos de precipitação com mais de 100 anos quer na Terceira quer em S. Miguel que assim o podem comprovar.




Uma sincera e amiga sugestão: torne os seus posts, mais pequenos e fale do assunto em discussão que é para tentarmos chegar a algum lado. 




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> mas sim apenas Clima Temperado Marítimo e influenciado pela Corrente do Golfo.




Os Açores segundo Koppen-Geiger:

http://koeppen-geiger.vu-wien.ac.at/



PS: Obrigado Dan e Fil.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 17:01)

Fil disse:


> No litoral a maior parte dos locais em todas as ilhas têm 1 a 2 meses secos, mas subindo um pouco de altitude os meses secos desaparecem. Por exemplo Fajãs, na ilha Terceira a 335 m, tem no seu mês mais seco 59,7 mm. E Carvão, na mesma ilha a 520 m, com 90,9 mm. Santa Maria, que será a ilha mais seca de todas, tem precipitação no verão comparável à de muitos locais no Norte do Continente, mas o que a distingue é que essa precipitação é distribuída num maior número de dias, aliado a uma maior humidade ambiental e nebulosidade (e menor insolação/evaporação). Mas em todo o arquipélago existe uma clara redução da pluviosidade nos meses de verão e mesmo nos locais mais húmidos sem meses secos, o regime da chuva é tão mediterrânico como a do Continente. Por algo lhe chamam anticiclone dos Açores.



Na ilha Terceira não existem fajãs.
Só existem na ilha de São Jorge, Flores e São Miguel. Informe-se melhor sim?

Carvão não sei a que se refere. Será Pico do Carvão? Se for digo-lhe que o mesmo fica em S.Miguel e não na Terceira e com cerca de 876 metros de altitude. É um local sempre ventoso, chuvoso e humido mesmo no Verão.

Se se referiu ao Algar do carvão, digo-lhe que não se trata de nenhuma elevação mas sim de uma gruta natural. Estará a referir-se ao mesmo?

Com certeza que no Verão existe uma menor percentagem de precipitação mas isso não é a regra. Até porque e como já lhe disse o tempo pode mudar num instante nos Açores no mesmo dia. Ou seja, não existem Verões quentes e tórridos nos Açores porque não existem estações definidas nos Açores. Existem sim aqueles meses em que chove mais e aqueles em que chove menos mas chuva há sempre, características típicas de um clima temperado marítimo já que no clima Mediterrânico o mesmo não acontece.

Desde quando "Anticiclone dos Açores" é sinónimo de clima mediterrânico? Até pode ser que o seja mas isso provavelmente em terras continentais e nunca em ilhas. O efeito que o AA dos Açores tem no clima de Portugal Continental não é o mesmo que tem nos Açores devido ao Oceano que nos serve como regulador de temperatura e de humidade visto os Açores serem ilhas e não um continente, logo o efeito do AA aí pelo continente tem muito mais expressão e com características mediterrânicas do que aqui nos Açores.


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2009 às 17:17)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Na ilha Terceira não existem fajãs.
> Só existem na ilha de São Jorge, Flores e São Miguel. Informe-se melhor sim?
> 
> Carvão não sei a que se refere. Será Pico do Carvão? Se for digo-lhe que o mesmo fica em S.Miguel e não na Terceira e com cerca de 876 metros de altitude. É um local sempre ventoso, chuvoso e humido mesmo no Verão.
> ...



Se não existe não fui eu que me enganei, mas sim o IM.








S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Com certeza que no Verão existe uma menor percentagem de precipitação mas isso não é a regra. Até porque e como já lhe disse o tempo pode mudar num instante nos Açores no mesmo dia. Ou seja, não existem Verões quentes e tórridos nos Açores porque não existem estações definidas nos Açores. Existem sim aqueles meses em que chove mais e aqueles em que chove menos mas chuva há sempre, características típicas de um clima temperado marítimo já que no clima Mediterrânico o mesmo não acontece.
> 
> Desde quando "Anticiclone dos Açores" é sinónimo de clima mediterrânico? Até pode ser que o seja mas isso provavelmente em terras continentais e nunca em ilhas. O efeito que o AA dos Açores tem no clima de Portugal Continental não é o mesmo que tem nos Açores devido ao Oceano que nos serve como regulador de temperatura e de humidade visto os Açores serem ilhas e não um continente, logo o efeito do AA aí pelo continente tem muito mais expressão e com características mediterrânicas do que aqui nos Açores.



As normais climatológicas dizem claramente que a regra é a dos verões serem menos chuvosos que no inverno. Isso não significa que o clima seja mediterrânico nem eu disse tal coisa, mas o regime das chuvas é tipicamente mediterrânico. Se os Açores não tivessem estações definidas não teria clima temperado. E se as máximas são geralmente baixas durante o verão, as mínimas são também bastante altas.

Eu não disse que o anticiclone dos Açores seja sinónimo de clima mediterrânico, apenas que é o responsável pela redução das chuva no verão.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 17:17)

belem disse:


> É a esse  ponto a que eu queria chegar. Você tem é que rever a sua definição de mês seco climatológico que está completamente errada.
> Após isso conversamos.



É a sua opinião e nada mais 




belem disse:


> Mais uma vez, você está errado.
> A definição «mês seco» não se prende com dias seguidos de céu limpo sem gota, mas com realidades medidas e científicas.
> Você tem que rever a sua definição de mês seco climatológico que está completamente errada.
> Após isso conversamos.



Interessante... mas foi o que vc disse em comentários anteriores... comer muito queijo dá nisso.. amnésia total!




belem disse:


> «Vos» não, «NOS».



Fale por si.. não fale pela minha terra.. afinal foram vc que nos exploraram e não nós a vós. Sabe os Açores são uma região AUTÓNOMA...Já não somos colónia de Portugal Continental.  Mas isso já está a tornar-se completamente OFFTOPIC. Sugiro que a conversa fique por aqui ou então que seja dialogada por msg privada uma vez que não quero desastibilizar nem fugir do assunto que estamos em questão!
Muito obrigada!




belem disse:


> Aqui há muita gente formada e informada, que dispensa esse tipo de apresentações.
> Dispenso suas lições de História ( não, obrigado) e especialmente de Meteorologia.



O que não deve de ser o seu caso supostamente!




belem disse:


> Tenho orgulho na minha identidade e você na sua, já somos 2 !!  Nem eu saberei o que é ser açoreano, nem você o que é ser lisboeta.
> Adiante.



Menos mal.. assim fica cada um na sua 



belem disse:


> Exacto e por isso valorizo bem  a sorte  que tenho.



Então não se pronuncie pelo que desconhece!



belem disse:


> Os Açores são uma terra fascinante, mas estou um bocado cansado das suas comparações descabidas.



IDEM aspas...




belem disse:


> Eu não sei que os outros acham, mas se houver quem pense assim, é de facto até triste. Eu evidentemente sei que há ainda muito mar entre as ilhas.
> Mas mais uma vez, é um assunto vazio para a nossa conversa.



Fico feliz.. demonstra já ter algum conhecimento afinal...o que não é mau...




belem disse:


> Uma sincera e amiga sugestão: torne os seus posts, mais pequenos e fale do assunto em discussão que é para tentarmos chegar a algum lado.



... Mas pra isso tem sempre um remédio... ignore se for capaz!


Cmpts!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 17:22)

Fil disse:


> Se não existe não fui eu que me enganei, mas sim o IM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Com certeza que sim. Que não haja duvidas em relação a isso... se bem que no caso dos Açores os AA nem sempre andem associados a bom tempo devido uma vez mais ao factor humidade.

Caro compatriota nos Açores NÃO existem estações definidas. Não sei porque insiste? Existe sim aqueles meses em que chove mais e chove menos se bem que por vezes isso é um pouco subjectivo.
E isso dito por vários meteorologistas locais... mas vc insiste... A unica coisa que podemos chamar a Estação climática é a variedade de temperatura que é mais amena no verão e mais baixa no inverno para alguns continentais torna-se dificil entenderem isso... Mas não se preocupe.. eu até entendo!

Não me admira nada de ter sido o IM que se enganou.. afinal de contas já vi gráficos e tabelas a trocarem Ponta Delgada no Faial e Santa Cruz em Santa Maria e por aí vai...


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2009 às 17:28)

O que há aqui é uma grande confusão sobre classificações climáticas, estas têm uma aplicação mundial. Normalmente as regiões de clima mediterrâneo costumam cumprir este tipo de critérios:
Mês mais frio entre 6ºC e 18ºC
Existência de meses secos no verão
Uma estação chuvosa de uns 5 meses pelo menos


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 17:36)

Agora sou eu que lhe pergunto: o que é CERTEZA ou o qué EXACTO. Por exemplo, sabe quanto mede exactamente ? tem a certeza do seu peso ? No mundo real não é possivel obter medidas EXACTAS e muito menos previsões. Na verdade, tudo o que podemos medir ou prever têm sempre INCERTEZAS associadas. Claro que pode discordar, mas por favor faça um esforço. Eu calculo seja dificil atendendo a sua formação, mas procure fundamentar melhor os seus argumentos. Não sei que curso superior frequenta mas certamente não é de Ciências. Se fosse, tinha mais cuidado naquilo que diz. A cîência por vezes também falha. 


Voc sabe o que define um Clima Temperado Marítimo? Será que sabe mesmo? Se sabe certamente saberá que as temperaturas oscilam pouco durante o ano (baixa amplitude térmica anual) devido ao efeito da proximidade do mar. 

Os Verões são, por isso, amenos, e os Invernos pouco rigorosos. A precipitação é abundante e regular ao longo do ano, e não se registam meses secos. Caracterizam-se por temperaturas médias mensais ligeiramente baixas no Inverno e amenas no Verão, apresentando uma amplitude térmica anual moderada e pela precipitação abundante ao longo de todo o ano, principalmente no Outono e no Inverno, e pela ausência de meses secos.

Informe-se melhor!


Inconstante é a palavra que melhor define o tempo na Região Autónoma dos Açores. Os açoreanos sabem que nos Açores se pode sentir as quatro estações no mesmo dia. 

 As ilhas do grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) são as mais chuvosas, à volta de 1600 mm por ano, enquanto que as do grupo Central (Terceira, Pico, Graciosa, São Jorge, Faial) e Oriental (São Miguel, Santa Maria) têm uma precipitação anual que ronda os 1000 mm. Santa Maria goza da reputação de ser a mais seca e soalheira de todas as ilhas. 

Nos Açores a maior parte de chuva cai entre Outubro e Março; em cada um desses meses a precipitação média ultrapassa os 100 mm e o número de dias com chuva ronda os 20 (mais de 0,1 mm de precipitação).

Para um habitante do Norte da Europa, o tempo nos Açores nunca é frio. No Inverno, a temperatura em Ponta Delgada raramente desce abaixo dos 10 C e durante o dia ultrapassa os 16 C na maior parte dos dias de Inverno. O Verão também não é quente, e não é comum as temperaturas durante o dia ultrapassarem os 26 C - as temperaturas mínimas das noites de Verão não baixam dos 20 C. O mês mais frio é Fevereiro e o mais quente Agosto. 

Tal como a nebulosidade e a chuva, também as condições do vento podem mudar rapidamente.

Vai um estudo?


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 17:45)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> É a sua opinião e nada mais





Infelizmente não é.
São regulamentos básicos científicos.








S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Interessante... mas foi o que vc disse em comentários anteriores... comer muito queijo dá nisso.. amnésia total!





Faça o favor de provar o que está a dizer.













S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Fale por si.. não fale pela minha terra.. afinal foram vc que nos exploraram e não nós a vós. Sabe os Açores são uma região AUTÓNOMA...Já não somos colónia de Portugal Continental.  Mas isso já está a tornar-se completamente OFFTOPIC. Sugiro que a conversa fique por aqui ou então que seja dialogada por msg privada uma vez que não quero desastibilizar nem fugir do assunto que estamos em questão!
> Muito obrigada!




Região Autonóma portuguesa!
Os Açores são em Portugal e  eram mato quando os portugueses lá chegaram. Basicamente os açoreanos são portugueses.
Agradecia-lhe a mesma atenção, pois foi você que veio aqui falar nisso, o que era perfeitamente dispensável.








S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O que não deve de ser o seu caso supostamente!




Infelizmente até é. No meu caso e o de outros membros deste forum como pode ver.








S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Então não se pronuncie pelo que desconhece!




Essa observação deixo ao critério de decisão  de quem lê as nossas mensagens. 







S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> IDEM aspas...





Faça é o favor de dizer onde fiz esse tipo de comparações então.







S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> ... Mas pra isso tem sempre um remédio... ignore se for capaz!





Isto é um local público e tem muita informação.
Consciente da minha responsabilidade, não gosto de desinformação.


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 17:53)

Sempre li que algumas ilhas têm 1 ou 2 meses secos. As duas únicas ilhas onde não existe inequivocamente um único mês seco e onde a distribuição da precipitação é mais uniforme ao longo do ano são as ilhas do Corvo e das Flores, devido ao posicionamento do anticiclone entre a Europa e o arquipélago entre meados de Junho e de Setembro. Corrijam-me se estiver enganado.


----------



## Administrador (15 Nov 2009 às 17:54)

*Evitem a discussão de temas não relacionados com o propósito deste tópico, especialmente as de contorno político. A partir deste momento qualquer referência a esses temas será eliminado.*


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 18:03)

frederico disse:


> Sempre li que algumas ilhas têm 1 ou 2 meses secos. As duas únicas ilhas onde não existe inequivocamente um único mês seco e onde a distribuição da precipitação é mais uniforme ao longo do ano são as ilhas do Corvo e das Flores, devido ao posicionamento do anticiclone entre a Europa e o arquipélago entre meados de Junho e de Setembro. Corrijam-me se estiver enganado.



Exacto, as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental são as que não têem meses secos.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2009 às 18:05)




----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 18:06)

frederico disse:


> Sempre li que algumas ilhas têm 1 ou 2 meses secos. As duas únicas ilhas onde não existe inequivocamente um único mês seco e onde a distribuição da precipitação é mais uniforme ao longo do ano são as ilhas do Corvo e das Flores, devido ao posicionamento do anticiclone entre a Europa e o arquipélago entre meados de Junho e de Setembro. Corrijam-me se estiver enganado.



Os Verões são, num Clima Temperado são por norma amenos, e os Invernos pouco rigorosos. A precipitação é abundante ao longo do ano, e não se registam meses secos. Caracterizam-se por temperaturas médias mensais ligeiramente baixas no Inverno e amenas no Verão, apresentando uma amplitude térmica anual moderada e pela precipitação abundante ao longo de todo o ano, principalmente no Outono e no Inverno, e pela ausência de meses secos.


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2009 às 18:10)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Eu calculo seja dificil atendendo a sua formação, mas procure fundamentar melhor os seus argumentos. Não sei que curso superior frequenta mas certamente não é de Ciências. Se fosse, tinha mais cuidado naquilo que diz. A cîência por vezes também falha.
> 
> 
> Voc sabe o que define um Clima Temperado Marítimo? Será que sabe mesmo? Se sabe certamente saberá que as temperaturas oscilam pouco durante o ano (baixa amplitude térmica anual) devido ao efeito da proximidade do mar.
> ...



O senhor é um “pouco” mal educado.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 18:12)

Dan disse:


> O senhor é um “pouco” mal educado.



Peço desculpa se causei essa impressão mas não foi minha intenção e o meu comentário não foi direcccionado para si mas para o participante Belem.

Desde já as minhas sinceras desculpas!


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 18:32)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Peço desculpa se causei essa impressão mas não foi minha intenção e o meu comentário não foi direcccionado para si mas para o participante Belem.
> 
> Desde já as minhas sinceras desculpas!



Dirigido ou não a mim, a ilacção que tiro do seu post é exactamente a mesma que o Dan.
Falando do assunto:
Se um clima temperado marítimo não tem meses secos, que classificação dá às ilhas dos açores que têem meses secos?
E às que não têem meses secos e têm mais de 22ºc de média para o mês mais quente?


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2009 às 18:34)

Eu não percebo nada do clima dos Açores mas parece-me  que nos Açores não existem meses secos qualquer que seja o grupo!!

Contudo parece-me que no nosso periodo seco propriamente dito Junho a Agosto, as Ilhas mais a Oriente como estão mais sob influencia do AA serão nessa altura mais secas do que as do Corvo !!

Parece-me obviamente que a geografia das Ilhas e do seu relevo será também importante na distribuição da precipitação.

Acho que nos meses de Inverno as coisas devem ser mais ou menos uniformes ... 

Deixo esta questão para os mais entendidos !!

EDIT: A questão aqui é se calhar o que se entende por meses secos ... digo eu !!


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2009 às 18:36)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Peço desculpa se causei essa impressão mas não foi minha intenção e o meu comentário não foi direcccionado para si mas para o participante Belem.
> 
> Desde já as minhas sinceras desculpas!



Desculpas aceites. 

As discussões podem ser intensas, mas nunca devem entrar em questões pessoais.


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 18:42)

Em relação aos meses secos, podemos pegar na Galiza e no Alto Minho, que possuem 1 a 2 meses secos no litoral e ausência de meses secos nas montanhas... com excepção de uma estreita faixa norte da Galiza, toda esta região e o Minho são consideradas regiões de clima Mediterrânico!


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 18:48)

frederico disse:


> Em relação aos meses secos, podemos pegar na Galiza e no Alto Minho, que possuem 1 a 2 meses secos no litoral e ausência de meses secos nas montanhas... com excepção de uma estreita faixa norte da Galiza, toda esta região e o Minho são consideradas regiões de clima Mediterrânico!



Exactamente e é essa opinião também de especialistas como Koppen-Geiger.
A ilha de Santa Maria até tem 4 meses secos!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 18:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu não percebo nada do clima dos Açores mas parece-me  que nos Açores não existem meses secos qualquer que seja o grupo!!



Com certeza que não existem!

A unica ilha onde se pode dizer que tem caracteristicas um pouco mais diferentes das restantes é Santa Maria.



Aurélio disse:


> Contudo parece-me que no nosso periodo seco propriamente dito Junho a Agosto, as Ilhas mais a Oriente como estão mais sob influencia do AA serão nessa altura mais secas do que as do Corvo !!



Falso!

As ilhas mais chuvosas e humidas do arquipélago são as Flores ( a mais ocidental) e São Miguel ( a Oriente). 

As ilhas mais a  Ocidente (Flores, Corvo) são mais expostas a frente polar do que as restantes. Por outro lado, a posição média da crista do anticiclone é mais frequente a leste dos Açores do que a oeste, ou seja entre a Madeira e Portugal Continental, daí que a ilha de Santa Maria e por ser a ilha mais meridional do arquipélago e uma das menos montanhosas tenha algumas semelhanças com o clima da Madeira, - Menos chuvoso, menos humido mas de igual forma com clima Temperado Marítimo na sua génese. ( isto apenas na sua zona Oeste porque o resto da ilha é húmido e chuvoso). Já São Miguel mesmo localizada a Oriente é a segunda ilha mais elevada do arquipélago o que se reflecte na abundancia de precipitação.



Aurélio disse:


> Parece-me obviamente que a geografia das Ilhas e do seu relevo será também importante na distribuição da precipitação.



Que não haja duvidas algumas em relação a isso.. Isso foi o que eu me fartei de explicar aqui mas pelos vistos não entra nos neurónios...




Aurélio disse:


> Acho que nos meses de Inverno as coisas devem ser mais ou menos uniformes ...



Correctíssimo!


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 18:53)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Com certeza que não existem!
> 
> A unica ilha onde se pode dizer que tem caracteristicas um pouco mais diferentes das restantes é Santa Maria.
> 
> ...




Isto vale por mil e um floreados:








E isto:

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/


E mais isto:


http://koeppen-geiger.vu-wien.ac.at/


E ainda mais isto:















Obrigado André e Dan!

Eu já tinha metido dados sobre a ilha do Corvo e o Dan colocou sobre as Flores ( noutro tópico), ou seja Grupo Ocidental. A das Flores, não tinha meses secos e o valor no mês mais quente ficou nos 22ºc.
Ou seja tem um clima temperado marítimo (Cfb)já a aproximar-se do subtropical húmido, segundo Koppen-Geiger. 

Corvo, também não tinha meses secos e ficou nos 22,6ºc para o mais quente ou seja já tem uma clima subtropical húmido, segundo Koppen-Geiger. (Cfa)

No Arquipélago Oriental, S. Miguel e Santa Maria por exemplo, têm locais com climas  com meses secos, segundo os gráficos e segundo Koppen-Geiger.
Nestes locais, se a temperatura for acima de 22ºc de média para o mês mais quente, é um clima mediterrânico com verão quente CSa, se tiver menos de 22ºc de média para o mês mais quente é um clima mediterrânico CSb.
Clima Mediterrânico = Subtropical seco ou Temperado Quente seco.
Claro que nas montanhas as condições podem-se tornar mais húmidas e frias e claro que podem  haver ( e há...), por outro lado, locais mais quentes que todos estes mencionados.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 19:01)

belem disse:


> Isto vale por mil e um floreados:



Esses dados e essa tabela não provam absolutamente NADA até porque todas as estações pluviométricas dos Açores estão localizadas em zonas litorais e mais planas.

Não falam pelo seu todo.

Espanta-me você ter estado em S.Miguel e não conseguir perceber que enquanto nas zonas ribeirinhas e litorais pode estar bom tempo e à medida que se caminha para o interior da ilha para a Serra a humidade começa sempre a aumentar, com maior nebulosidade, condensação e por conseguinte precipitação. Aliás na Serra nunca está sol. É sempre um sitio agreste muito ventoso e chuvoso.

Não é por acaso que as caldeiras de abatimento de São Miguel estão localizadas no interior da ilha e ocupadas por água permanente, sempre verdejantes, com elevada humidade e elevada precipitação orográfica e convectiva.

Se houvessem estações pluviométricas no interior das ilhas a sua teimosice seria posta em causa!


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 19:35)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Esses dados e essa tabela não provam absolutamente NADA até porque todas as estações pluviométricas dos Açores estão localizadas em zonas litorais e mais planas..




Ah agora já estão em questão se fica na costa ou não?

Isto vindo de quem disse: «No Grupo Oriental não existem periodos estivais. Se te estàs a referir à ilha de Santa Maria digo-te já que é a ilha mais meridional do arquipélago e ao mesmo tempo a mais ventosa mas não a mais seca porque é uma ilha moderadamente elevada o que contribui para a percentagem da sua precipitação...»S. Miguel-Azores

É...
E para seu conhecimento, nem todas as estações ficam na costa.







S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Espanta-me você ter estado em S.Miguel ..





Onde é que disse que tinha estado em S. Miguel 




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> ...e não conseguir perceber que enquanto nas zonas ribeirinhas e litorais pode estar bom tempo e à medida que se caminha para o interior da ilha para a Serra a humidade começa sempre a aumentar, com maior nebulosidade, condensação e por conseguinte precipitação. Aliás na Serra nunca está sol. É sempre um sitio agreste muito ventoso e chuvoso...





Isso já eu referi várias vezes, como acabei por fazer novamente no post anterior.




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Se houvessem estações pluviométricas no interior das ilhas a sua teimosice seria posta em causa!..





Eu já falei do que acontece no interior das ilhas, em especial, nas zonas montanhosas ou seja: o clima torna-se mais húmido e fresco e deixam de haver meses secos.
Você nesta intervenção é que não deu o devido valor à Ilha que apresenta os maiores valores de pluviosidade:

«A ilha do Pico é uma ilha localizada no grupo central e sofre de vários problemas de seca porque é também uma ilha meio seca ao contrário de S.Miguel que é a ilha MAIS humida de todas»-S. Miguel Azores

Não. A ilha do Pico é a de longe, que apresenta valores mais altos, aliás os mais altos de Portugal e se calhar uns dos mais senão o mais alto da Europa.

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

Outro pequeno pormenor e para arrematar essa discussão:
Também na caldeira do Pico não há nenhuma lagoa e possivelmente é o local mais chuvoso dos Açores, mais do que as Flores e que São Miguel e uma vez isso acontece devido à sua elevada altitude de 2351 metros de alttitude. Obviamente que nestes casos a precipitação-evaporação são compensadas pela infiltração+escoamento superficial. Fácil será dizer que o factor RELEVO tem uma condicionante muito importante na precipitação nos Açores.

Já a segunda maior altitude dos Açores (Pico da vara na ilha de SMiguel) com 1103 metros de altitude e o único local de S.Miguel onde é possivel a queda de neve no Inverno, também não existem caldeiras de abatimento mas sim vales encaixados com muitos cursos de água e o local da Floresta Laurissilva. A precipitação nesta zona mais elevada da Ilha é uma constante mesmo em Julho ou Agosto. O mesmo se passa com os macicços vulcânicos das Sete Cidades com altitudes a rondar os 997m , macicço do Fogo, 1000m Congro, 824m e Povoação com altitudes de 900 e poucos metros. O relevo determina a distribuição de chuva em todas as ilhas.

Pena que não existam estações pluviométricas pelo interior das ilhas...


Em Ponta Delgada neste momento:

Céu encoberto

Humidade:  	72%

Vento fresco com rajadas de Noroeste

Pressão: 1010 hPa 

Temperatura: 13 °C


A instabilidade atmosférica irá continuar nos próximos dias no arquipélago com aguaceiros e trovoadas e sendo esperados para Quarta Feira ventos muito fortes. segundo as ultimas actualizações do boletim meteorológico dos Açores.


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 19:58)

Conheço muito bem São Miguel, é uma ilha muito húmida e verde... mas o Minho, o Douro Litoral e a Beira Litoral Norte permanecem verdes todo o ano, como a Europa Média, têm nevoeiros e precipitação nada desprezível no Verão e são regiões de clima Mediterrânico...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 19:59)

belem disse:


> E para seu conhecimento, nem todas as estações ficam na costa.



Meu caro, as estações pluviométricas em S.Miguel registam-se em PONTA DELGADA.- Sabe onde fica Ponta Delgada? Numa estreita faixa ligeiramente plana de terra. Diga-se de passagem a UNICA da ilha!

Pelos vistos não deve de conhecer S.Miguel com muita pena minha!

Estas mesmas estações estão localizadas na cidade de Ponta Delgada mais propriamente na estação da Nordela - Aeroporto que é uma zona diga-se de passagem muito pouco acidentada daí os valores da precipitação não serem os mesmos que em diferentes partes da ilha.

Vai querer conhecer São Miguel melhor do que eu? Era o que faltava! Parece-me que não como é óbvio!




belem disse:


> Onde é que disse que tinha estado em S. Miguel




Bem.. eu não lhe queria dar razão mas pelos vistos você é muito esquecido. Você disse que conhecia São Miguel. Está a brincar comigo, ou como se diz na minha terra, " tás a mamar cmgo" 


Vá cumprimentos tb pa si


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

frederico disse:


> Conheço muito bem São Miguel, é uma ilha muito húmida e verde... mas o Minho, o Douro Litoral e a Beira Litoral Norte permanecem verdes todo o ano, como a Europa Média, têm nevoeiros e precipitação nada desprezível no Verão e são regiões de clima Mediterrânico...



Com certeza que é muito húmida e verde todo o ano e os nevoeiros são uma constante nas zonas mais elevadas, daí a minha indignação quando dizem que em S.Miguel existem meses secos...

Quem é açoriano sabe bem a que me refiro e mais não digo


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Meu caro, as estações pluviométricas em S.Miguel registam-se em PONTA DELGADA.- Sabe onde fica Ponta Delgada? Numa estreita faixa ligeiramente plana de terra. Diga-se de passagem a UNICA da ilha!
> 
> Pelos vistos não deve de conhecer S.Miguel com muita pena minha!
> 
> ...



Estranho, tenho ideia que na extremidade ocidental da ilha vi muitas área planas idênticas à de Ponta Delgada.


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 20:08)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Meu caro, as estações pluviométricas em S.Miguel registam-se em PONTA DELGADA.- Sabe onde fica Ponta Delgada? Numa estreita faixa ligeiramente plana de terra. Diga-se de passagem a UNICA da ilha!.





Desde quando estava a falar especificamente de S. Miguel? 
Estávamos a falar dos Açores.

«Esses dados e essa tabela não provam absolutamente NADA até porque todas as estações pluviométricas dos Açores estão localizadas em zonas litorais e mais planas..»- S. Miguel Azores.

A não ser que você ache que todos os Açores são em S. Miguel.







S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Bem.. eu não lhe queria dar razão mas pelos vistos você é muito esquecido. Você disse que conhecia São Miguel. Está a brincar comigo, ou como se diz na minha terra, " tás a mamar cmgo" .




Você é que anda a brincar com este forum desde que começou a postar sobre este assunto.
Eu nunca disse que conhecia S. miguel e se você diz isso, prove-o se faz favor.
O que disse é que conhecia muito bem o clima dos Açores.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 20:09)

frederico disse:


> Estranho, tenho ideia que na extremidade ocidental da ilha vi muitas área planas idênticas à de Ponta Delgada.



O que vc deve de ter visto foram pequenos povoados localmente chamados de Fajãs, como é o caso dos Mosteiros somente! Ponta Delgada é a maior planície da ilha


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 20:15)

belem disse:


> Desde quando estava a falar especificamente de S. Miguel?
> Estávamos a falar dos Açores.



Leia acima tudo o que escreveu e rápido verá que num dos seus comentários deu a entender que conhecia " bem" o clima de São Miguel. S.Miguel fica nos Açores lol 




belem disse:


> A não ser que você ache que todos os Açores são em S. Miguel.



Claro que não. Mas o mesmo padrão se aplica para todas as ilhas. As povoações nos Açores a maior parte estão situadas no litoral daí a localização dos dados não corresponderem ao seu todo.





belem disse:


> Você é que anda a brincar com este forum desde que começou a postar sobre este assunto.



 Peço desculpa? Você pelos vistos é que me persegue. Não tenho que lhe provar NADA. Não estou a brincar porque tenho mais que fazer. Limito-me a fazer-lhe entender que a pluviosidade aqui nos Açores depende e muito do Relevo mas você insiste nas suas teorias. 



Cumprimentos e boa noite.


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 20:23)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Leia acima tudo o que escreveu e rápido verá que num dos seus comentários deu a entender que conhecia " bem" o clima de São Miguel. S.Miguel fica nos Açores lol .





Eu li foi o que você escreveu e você falou em AÇORES e respondi à letra e falei nos Açores. 
Há muitas estações em zonas mais altas dos Açores e além disso se quer saber até há dados sobre as zonas altas de S. Miguel, sim senhor.









S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Peço desculpa? Você pelos vistos é que me persegue. Não tenho que lhe provar NADA. Não estou a brincar porque tenho mais que fazer. Limito-me a fazer-lhe entender que a pluviosidade aqui nos Açores depende e muito do Relevo mas você insiste nas suas teorias. .




Não é perseguição nenhuma.
Ninguém aqui colocou em causa a questão do relevo, você é que veio dizer que não havia meses secos no Grupo Oriental e perante a indignação minha e de tantos outros membros deste forum, foi facilmente provado que não é isso que se passa.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 20:32)

belem disse:


> Eu li foi o que você escreveu e você falou em AÇORES e respondi à letra e falei nos Açores.
> Há muitas estações em zonas mais altas dos Açores e além disso se quer saber até há dados sobre as zonas altas de S. Miguel, sim senhor.



Se há então eu desconheço mas agradecia desde já que os revelasse aqui a toda a gente. Sabe é porque os micaelenses também querem saber. Os Açorianos agradecem!




belem disse:


> Não é perseguição nenhuma.
> Ninguém aqui colocou em causa a questão do relevo, você é que veio dizer que não havia meses secos no Grupo Oriental e perante a indignação minha e de tantos outros membros deste forum, foi facilmente provado que não é isso que se passa.



NÃO EXISTEM MESES SECOS EM SÃO MIGUEL PORQUE NO VERÃO EXISTE BOA PERCENTAGEM DE PRECIPITAÇÃO OROGRÁFICA. Entendeu agora ou ainda não?

A questão do relevo quer vc queira quer não está intrinsecamente ligada ao factor CHUVA que tem maior expressão no VERÃO! Fui claro ou ainda não????


Não existem zonas secas na ilha de São Miguel. Entenda POR FAVOR!!!

Já em Santa Maria e Graciosa EXISTEM !

Dou por encerrado este assunto.!!!!!


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Nov 2009 às 20:55)

É pena que por vezes aquando da abordagem de determinados assuntos, haja uma tendência enorme para que um tópico se transforme num autêntico debate com direito a discussão a um nível que não raro ultrapassa os limites.

Na minha opinião, apesar de não ser dos que aqui participa mais, frequentemente estaciono neste local com o objectivo de continuamente captar informação acerca de características climáticas sendo dos assuntos pelos quais sinto grande paixão. Como referi, não participo muito neste tópico porque entre outros assuntos, trata-se de um conjunto de temas em que possuo vários espaços por preencher devido  a informação dispersa e que preciso reunir.

Não me interpretem mal, mas seria fantástico se reunisse-mos esforços no sentido de evitar este cenário de troca de animosidades que para além de não corresponder ao objectivo proposto, torna-se cansativo e por vezes até desmotivante. 

Pode pensar-se que uma animação destas ainda que esporádica estimula à participação, acredito que a ideia não passa de um falso mito porque a animação que se pretende tem como base outro tipo de critérios que não este.

*Vá lá, pelo menos prometam pensar no assunto!*


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2009 às 20:58)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Se há então eu desconheço mas agradecia desde já que os revelasse aqui a toda a gente. Sabe é porque os micaelenses também querem saber. Os Açorianos agradecem!.!!!!!





Ok. 
Novamente aqui:

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/






S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> NÃO EXISTEM MESES SECOS EM SÃO MIGUEL PORQUE NO VERÃO EXISTE BOA PERCENTAGEM DE PRECIPITAÇÃO OROGRÁFICA. Entendeu agora ou ainda não?.





S. Miguel tem zonas com meses secos,sim. Claro que em zonas montanhosas isso deixa de acontecer, como já referi várias vezes.
Vá ver de novo os dados fornecidos pelo DAN e novamente ( outra vez) estes: http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/

Matemática simples lhe irá dar a resposta.

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> A questão do relevo quer vc queira quer não está intrinsecamente ligada ao factor CHUVA que tem maior expressão no VERÃO! Fui claro ou ainda não????.!!!!!




Já referi isso várias vezes.




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Não existem zonas secas na ilha de São Miguel. Entenda POR FAVOR!!!.!!!!!




Existem zonas com meses secos, foi o que se disse e na classificação climática tal disposição tem resultados óbvios.
Koppen-Geiger foram também muito claros em relação aos Açores.
Como micaelense que é, dê uma olha atenta às referências postadas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 22:38)

Eu até nem queria ter de me aborrecer, detesto ter de o fazer, por isso, uma vez que vou intervir, só o farei uma vez. 
Haverão aqui pessoas, porventura já acima dos 30 anos, que precisam de crescer um pouco, dada a imaturidade das mesmas. O nível da discussão é muito baixo, pior até que o nível de muitas crianças de 10 anos, que por esta altura já teriam parado de discutir sobre assuntos que não levam a lado nenhum. Aspectos pessoais devem ser deixados de parte, isto se as pessoas se sabem comportar devidamente num espaço público, como é o fórum. Não somos só nós que lemos o que por aqui se escreve e as últimas páginas pouco adiantaram à discussão, são apenas guerra pegada e muito lixo, com apenas alguns dados à mistura, por acaso providenciados por pessoas que não você (S.Miguel-Azores). A começar pela educação, que devia ser ponderada. Como as pessoas são lá fora pouco importa, mas aqui não se discute vida pessoal, mas sim dados concretos, sem ofensa nem ataque pessoal. Se quiser ter razão prove com dados e não com críticas de âmbito pessoal, que é coisa de que ninguém gosta e pouco importa para o caso. Ou será por estar cá desde Agosto que isso lhe dá esse direito ? Muitos de nós já cá andam há anos e não utilizamos isso como desculpa, por isso tome esse aspecto em consideração e veja o quão novo é aqui. Quem só pretende causar distúrbios não vê a sua participação desejada. Tome outra atitude e será bem-vindo a discutir qualquer assunto. Aceite e admita que os outros têm razão quando a têm e, acima de tudo, não queira enganar-se a si próprio. E mais não digo, isso faz parte da atitude da moderação e eu não tenho de agir como tal, sou apenas um membro e orgulho-me de o ser. Mas atente no conselho, valerá a pena. Nessa altura as suas participações serão mais desejadas e será sempre bem-vindo aqui nesse âmbito.



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> NÃO EXISTEM MESES SECOS EM SÃO MIGUEL PORQUE NO VERÃO EXISTE BOA PERCENTAGEM DE PRECIPITAÇÃO OROGRÁFICA. Entendeu agora ou ainda não?



À falta de melhor coloco dados retirados do WeatherOnline referentes a algumas estações dos Açores. Os dados estão muito próximos dos valores do IM na maioria das situações, as diferenças são mínimas, não haverá hipótese de se basear nisso para tentar refutar a ideia já aqui reafirmada várias vezes.

A definição de mês seco prende-se com o facto de um mês desse tipo se caracterizar por um valor de precipitação em mm ser inferior ao dobro do valor da temperatura média em ºC. Por isso não há dúvidas que existem meses secos nos Açores, apesar de terem alguma precipitação, é bem verdade, mas não chegam ao valor mínimo para deixarem de ser secos e não são apenas numa estação.


Lajes/Terceira








Ponta Delgada







Santa Maria







Por exemplo, para as Lajes, a média de mínimas em Julho é de 18 ºC e a média de máximas de 24 ºC. A média mensal é de 21 ºC.

Para não ser um mês seco, teria de ter uma precipitação média mensal superior a 42 mm. A estação regista um valor médio de 38 mm nesse mês. Mesmo estando perto do limite, os dados são esses e Ponta Delgada e Santa Maria até têm valores de precipitação bem mais baixos do que o Faial ou as Lajes, que quase chegam a não ter meses secos, mas que, olhando com rigor, têm. E o rigor não é dispensável de modo algum e em coisa alguma.

Ainda restam dúvidas ? Para todas há meses secos. Atente no critério de mês seco. Algo em contrário e apresente dados, se fizer favor. Você sabe algumas coisas, mas teima com outras. Veja a realidade. O *belem* bem se esforça para lhe fazer ver isso.



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Não existem zonas secas na ilha de São Miguel. Entenda POR FAVOR!!!



Uma coisa são meses secos, outra coisa é haver flora seca. São assuntos distintos e que nem entram na discussão da plausibilidade da existência de meses secos, que por acaso até está confirmada.


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

_Uma coisa são meses secos, outra coisa é haver flora seca. São assuntos distintos e que nem entram na discussão da plausibilidade da existência de meses secos, que por acaso até está confirmada._

Como já referi, o Noroeste Português está verde todo o ano, como salienta aliás Orlando Ribeiro na obra «Portugal, o Mediterrâneo e o Atlântico». No entanto, existem 1 a 2 meses secos no Porto, em Aveiro ou em Viana do Castelo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 22:58)

frederico disse:


> Como já referi, o Noroeste Português está verde todo o ano, como salienta aliás Orlando Ribeiro na obra «Portugal, o Mediterrâneo e o Atlântico». No entanto, existem 1 a 2 meses secos no Porto, em Aveiro ou em Viana do Castelo.



Precisamente.  

Por isso digo que não vale a pena o membro S.Miguel-Azores tentar traçar uma situação de causa-efeito, dizendo que, por não haver vegetação seca nos Açores não existem meses secos, quando se prova o inverso.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (15 Nov 2009 às 23:00)

Bem em jeito de conclusão deixo aqui especificado que nos Climas temperados marítimos, os Verões são frescos e nublados e a eles muitas vezes associados as típicas e famosas chuvas orográficas ou de relevo e as convectivas que superam  os meses estivais que se apresentam por vezes por anos de pouca precipitação, uma vez que a precipitação frontal não é a mesma que a orográfica e convectiva.

 Os invernos são frios, porém amenos comparados aos de outros climas, a uma latitude semelhante aos dos Açores.

Nos Açores e em São Miguel em particular, chove mais VEZES que em Lisboa. Se compararem gráficos de precipitação de Ponta Delgada com os de Lisboa, verificam que chove muito mais nos Açores que em Lisboa.

Santa Maria por exemplo, já tem uma precipitação comparável a Lisboa.






Ponta Delgada:












Nos Açores o regime térmico é de Inverno e Verão suaves. Atendendo ao regime pluviométrico, trata-se de um clima chuvoso sem meses secos em que os máximos de precipitação ocorrem nos meses frios.

De notar que a maior parte das estações pluviométricas nos Açores estão sediadas nos centros urbanos, Vila do Porto, Ponta Delgada, Angra do Heroismo, Santa Cruz da Graciosa, Velas de São Jorge, Madalena do Pico, Horta no Faial, Santa Cruz nas Flores e Vila Nova do Corvo na ilha com o mesmo nome. Ora nos Açores a maior parte desses centros urbanos estão localizados em zonas ribeirinhas e de baixa altitude, logo os dados e os registos de precipitação só podem dizer respeito à mesma quantidade de precipitação que é acumulada nesses mesmos sitios, e não no resto das localidades das ilhas onde chove sempre mais, logo os dados registados por essas mesmas estações pluviométricas referem-se a uma determinada zona e não no seu contexto geral!

Em Ponta Delgada e em São Miguel não existem meses secos e não sou só eu que o afirmo, são os meteorologistas locais, portanto creio que não é de bom tom você estar a por em causa o conhecimento e o estudo dos mesmos senhores, porque segundo os mesmos se existe algum local no planeta onde é muito dificil fazer uma previsão correcta e 100% exacta, este sítio é nos Açores.

Eu nunca ouvi dizer que existem meses secos nos Climas Temperados Maritimos.. antes pelo contrario, até no secundário se estuda que nesses mesmos climas não existem meses secos! Isso é novidade para mim e para muitos nós açorianos.

Agora tire as conclusões que entender.

Um abraço a todos os participantes do fórum!


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 23:32)

*Número médio de dias com precipitação superior a 0,1 mm em Julho e em Agosto e precipitação média atendendo à normal 1961-1970:*

Ponta  Delgada:

Julho: 13 dias com 29,5 mm, 17.2ºC a 24.3ºC
Agosto: 11 dias com 38.4 mm, 18.4ºC a 25.6ºC

Porto:

Julho: 6 dias com 15.6 mm, 15ºC a 24.7ºC
Agosto: 5 dias com 21.5 mm, 14.6ºC a 25ºC


Lisboa:

Julho: 2 dias com 4,8 mm, 17.4ºC a 27.4ºC
Agosto:2 dias com 5.7 mm, 17.7ºC a 27.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2009 às 23:57)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Eu nunca ouvi dizer que existem meses secos nos Climas Temperados Maritimos.. antes pelo contrario, até no secundário se estuda que nesses mesmos climas não existem meses secos! Isso é novidade para mim e para muitos nós açorianos.



Caro amigo, toda a vida se aprende. Nos *climas temperados* é considerado *mês seco* *sempre que o dobro do valor da precipitação total mensal for inferior ao dobro do valor absoluto da temperatura média mensal*.

Para concluir este debate, sugiro uma leitura da Obra O CLIMA DOS AÇORES, de Eduardo Manuel Vieira de Brito de Azevedo, MESTRADO EM GESTÃO E CONSERVAÇÃO DA NATUREZA 2007-2008, Centro do Clima, Meteorologia e Mudanças Globais da Universidade dos Açores, www.climaat.angra.uac.pt


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Nov 2009 às 01:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Para concluir este debate, sugiro uma leitura da Obra O CLIMA DOS AÇORES, de Eduardo Manuel Vieira de Brito de Azevedo, MESTRADO EM GESTÃO E CONSERVAÇÃO DA NATUREZA 2007-2008, Centro do Clima, Meteorologia e Mudanças Globais da Universidade dos Açores, www.climaat.angra.uac.pt




Agradeço imenso desde já a tua disponibilidade em forneceres tão preciosa informação.

Ao fim ao cabo tudo o que eu apontei aqui em relação ao clima dos Açores e que tristemente preferiram teimar comigo, não por eu ser açoriano, mas talvez por pensarem que eu por ser dos Açores correria o risco de ser alvo de chacota com as minhas informações como aqui me disseram, a verdade é só uma e acaba por se confirmar tudo aquilo que eu tinha anteriormente referido.

Gostei da parte precisa que o autor diz: 


_" O clima nos Açores é caracterizado por taxas de insolação pouco elevadas por chuvas regulares e
abundantes e por um regime de ventos vigorosos que rondam o arquipélago
acompanhando o evoluir dos padrões de circulação atmosférica à escala da bacia do
Atlântico Norte. A precipitação ocorre durante todo o ano, mesmo
nos meses de estio, embora nestes com muito menor expressão."_ 

O autor repete o que eu cansei-me de dizer aqui vezes seguidas...


_"A precipitação de origem frontal é significativamente reforçada pela precipitação de origem orográfica no interior de cada ilha. Os verões são amenos e significativamente mais ensolarados do que o resto
do ano. São raros, no entanto, os dias de céu completamente limpo. Assimetrias significativas no interior de cada ilha estão relacionadas com a forma e a orientação do relevo, com a estrutura
geológica superficial, com a vegetação bem como, em alguns casos, com a influência recíproca de ilhas vizinhas. "_ 

Leiam bem os meus comentários e verão que disse que até a precipitação frontal tem SEMPRE uma componente OROGRÁFICA!

_
A maioria das estações (...) localizam-se quase todas a baixa altitude, próximas do litoral, pelo que os parâmetros nelas observados só podem ser considerados como
representativos das condições climáticas de uma zona limitada do território_ 

CERTÍSSIMO!

_A insolação é, também, tal como seria de esperar, maior nos meses de verão,
com predominância para os meses de Julho Agosto. Tende, por outro lado, a ser superior
nas ilhas mais baixas, nomeadamente, em Sta. Maria, Graciosa e Faial. Pese embora o
facto de, na generalidade do tempo, as ilhas estarem sob a influência de nebulosidade
orográfica, acontece porém que, algumas vezes, o topo das ilhas está acima do manto de
nuvens._

Até perdi a conta das vezes quando disse que a humidade, a precipitação e a nebulosidade serem significativamente mais elevadas do que no litoral...

_No interior das ilhas a pressão atmosférica decresce condicionada pela variação da altitude e de acordo com a evolução das características das massas de ar que sobre elas circulam. Temperatura do ar: Junto ao litoral a temperatura média anual em todo o arquipélago
ronda os 17,5 ºC. Nas mesmas circunstancias de localização os valores médios mensais são sempre superiores a 10ºC. A temperatura varia regularmente ao longo do ano, sendo,
em média, máxima em Agosto e próxima dos 22,0ºC. As temperaturas médias mensais
mais baixas ocorrem em Fevereiro situando-se próximas dos 14,5ºC. Em altitude, a
temperatura decresce de forma regular, à razão de 0,9ºC por cada 100 metros (gradiente
adiabático seco) até ser atingida a temperatura do ponto de orvalho a uma altitude que se
situa, em média, próxima dos 400 metros._

IDEM aspas

_Precipitação: Os Açores encontram-se localizados numa zona do Atlântico a que
corresponde uma precipitação média anual ao nível do mar que varia entre os dos 700 e
os 900 mm. No entanto, o impulso orográfico a que o ar se vê obrigado à proximidade
das ilhas conduz a que junto ao litoral a precipitação anual já seja superior a este valor. A
precipitação observada ao nível do mar cresce de Leste para Oeste variando entre os 775
mm observados na ilha de Sta. Maria até aos 1700 mm observados na ilha das Flores._

BIS

Bom...Mais claro que isto só mesmo água!

Ora isto só reforça o que eu tenho estado aqui vezes consecutivas a referir.

Quem ainda não se capacitou que é esta a verdadeira realidade climática nos Açores então temos muita pena!

Melhor do que isto só  mesmo virem cá aos Açores para sentirem e verem com os próprios olhos.


Cumprimentos e saudações de uma boa noite a todos!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2009 às 01:46)

Citando Eduardo Azevedo:

_"De acordo com a classificação de Köppen o clima dos Açores está abrangido pela categoria dos climas temperados quentes (grupo C), caracterizados por apresentarem verão e inverno e a temperatura média do mês mais frio ser inferior a 18 ºC mas superior a –3 ºC. A distribuição espacial das ilhas conduz, no entanto, a que o seu clima possa ser classificado (de Leste para Oeste) de transição entre os subgrupos Cs e Cf, respectivamente, transitando de *clima chuvoso temperado com verão seco a clima chuvoso temperado, húmido em todas as estações.* Ainda de acordo com o mesmo sistema de classificação, a amenidade do clima das ilhas pode ser enfatizada pela conjugação da letra b a estes dois códigos passando ambos, Csb e Cfb, a significar que a temperatura média do mês mais quente não ultrapassa em média os 22 ºC."_


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Nov 2009 às 01:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Ainda de acordo com o mesmo sistema de classificação, *a amenidade do clima das ilhas pode ser enfatizada pela conjugação da letra b a estes dois códigos passando ambos, Csb e Cfb, a significar que a temperatura média do mês mais quente não ultrapassa em média os 22 ºC.*"[/I]



Ora nem mais


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 01:55)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Agradeço imenso desde já a tua disponibilidade em forneceres tão preciosa informação.
> 
> Ao fim ao cabo tudo o que eu apontei aqui em relação ao clima dos Açores e que tristemente preferiram teimar comigo, não por eu ser açoriano, mas talvez por pensarem que eu por ser dos Açores correria o risco de ser alvo de chacota com as minhas informações como aqui me disseram, a verdade é só uma e acaba por se confirmar tudo aquilo que eu tinha anteriormente referido.
> 
> ...



Desde já sublinho que apesar de nunca ter estado no Açores (com enorme pena), do que conheço à distância é o suficiente para avaliar esta ilhas como pérolas no Atlântico incluindo obviamente as suas gentes que respeito muito!

Quanto ao que acima destaquei, pergunto se a frase mostra algum indício da inexistência de meses secos de acordo com a definição oficial do termo?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Nov 2009 às 02:03)

joseoliveira disse:


> Desde já sublinho que apesar de nunca ter estado no Açores (com enorme pena), do que conheço à distância é o suficiente para avaliar esta ilhas como pérolas no Atlântico incluindo obviamente as suas gentes que respeito muito!
> 
> Quanto ao que acima destaquei, pergunto se a frase mostra algum indício da inexistência de meses secos de acordo com a definição oficial do termo?



Agradeço desde já a amabilidade!

Bom mas foi precisamente esse o assunto que deu pano para mangas aqui. Com todo o respeito eu prefiro já nem comentar visto que o "entendido em meteorologia parece que não sou eu".

Sabe, se os próprios meteorologistas locais dos Açores teimam a pés juntos em dizer que não se pode realmente afirmar que nos Açores existam meses secos propriamente ditos há sempre alguém que discorde, portanto eu prefiro abster-me definitivamente de tal assunto. Sinto-me um "estrangeiro" na minha própria terra acredite. Um turista digamos assim que nem do seu próprio clima tem conhecimento . Foi assim que me fizeram sentir aqui neste fórum.

Olhe aconselho-o a ler vivamente a Obra sobre o Clima nos Açores que o moderador acima forneceu e aí com certeza esclarecerá as suas dúvidas.
Mais lhe digo que o clima nos Açores é muito dificil de se prever. Aliás o unico local do planeta onde é muito dificil fazer uma previsão exacta.

Um grande abraço!

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada:

 Céu encoberto

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes

Humidade:  	72%

Pressão: 1013 hPa

Vento Fresco de NOROESTE com rajadas

Temperatura : 13 °C

Com este frio calculo que o cume do Pico da Vara já tenha alguma neve


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2009 às 02:09)

joseoliveira disse:


> Desde já sublinho que apesar de nunca ter estado no Açores (com enorme pena), do que conheço à distância é o suficiente para avaliar esta ilhas como pérolas no Atlântico incluindo obviamente as suas gentes que respeito muito!
> 
> Quanto ao que acima destaquei, pergunto se a frase mostra algum indício da inexistência de meses secos de acordo com a definição oficial do termo?



Sim, de facto pode-se falar em locais restritos, onde efectivamente existe algum período de tempo relativamente seco (precipitação inferior ao dobro do valor da temperatura). Por exemplo em alguns pontos da Ilha de S. Maria, em Junho, Julho e Agosto, ou mesmo da Ilha Terceira, no mês de Julho.

O *Daniel Vilão* já colocou alguns gráficos, que podem ser consultados no WeatherOnline.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Nov 2009 às 02:30)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sabe, se os próprios meteorologistas locais dos Açores teimam a pés juntos em dizer que não se pode realmente afirmar que nos Açores existam meses secos propriamente ditos há sempre alguém que discorde, portanto eu prefiro abster-me definitivamente de tal assunto. Sinto-me um "estrangeiro" na minha própria terra acredite. *Um turista digamos assim que nem do seu próprio clima tem conhecimento . Foi assim que me fizeram sentir aqui neste fórum.*



Como deve calcular apenas me posso pronunciar acerca das minhas participações, notou-se alguma animosidade mas nada que uma noite de repouso não resolva! 

Para ser mais específico quanto ás frases destacadas, a questão para já não se prende por uma dúvida, mas sim por uma expressão que interpreto como não necessariamente indicando que não hajam meses secos no arquipélago, sabendo que um determinado mês também é considerado seco desde que os níveis médios de precipitação não ultrapassem o limite especificado para se considerar como tal.

Era apenas para saber como interpretaria concretamente este pormenor.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Nov 2009 às 02:33)

Claro, claro entendi sem duvida e passo-lhe já a explicar


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Nov 2009 às 02:33)

joseoliveira disse:


> Como deve calcular apenas me posso pronunciar acerca das minhas participações, notou-se alguma animosidade mas nada que uma noite de repouso não resolva!
> 
> Para ser mais específico quanto ás frases destacadas, a questão para já não se prende por uma dúvida, mas sim por uma expressão que interpreto como não necessariamente indicando que não hajam meses secos no arquipélago, sabendo que um determinado mês também é considerado seco desde que os níveis médios de precipitação não ultrapassem o limite especificado para se considerar como tal.
> 
> Era apenas para saber como interpretaria concretamente este pormenor.



O arquipélago dos Açores está localizado como alguns creio que devam de saber à latitude dos centros de altas pressões do Atlântico Norte e em permanente contacto com as massas de ar ora Polar ora Tropical, logo *o efeito da Continentalidade não tem qualquer significado* no clima local onde pelo contrário se faz sentir a grande e constante influência das águas do Oceano.

Os Açores apresentam um Clima Temperado Marítimo caracterizado por temperaturas amenas com pequenas amplitudes térmicas anuais, elevada humidade relativa do ar (77% média/ano), céu geralmente encoberto, e por uma pluviosidade mais ou menos regularmente distribuída ao longo do ano, embora com maior abundância nos meses de Inverno.

A temperatura média anual ronda os 17º variando entre os 12º-13º nos meses mais frios e 22º-23º nos meses mais quentes.

De referir que a pluviosidade mesmo dentro das ilhas aumenta com a altitude, daí que os dados pluviómetricos das estações dos Açores, digam apenas respeito à acumulação da quantidade de precipitação das zonas mais baixas, logo existe uma grande disparidade de valores de precipitação dentro de uma mesma ilha.

Por exemplo se você estiver em Ponta Delgada, e se chover abundantemente, se você for para as freguesias rurais e que se situam mais *no interior das ilhas, essa mesma quantidade de precipitação é sempre mais elevada, devido e uma vez mais à altitude.*
Nos Açores numa mesma ilha pode estar a fazer um dia de Verão num dado local e no outro lado da ilha ou numa outra costa, estar e fazer um dia de Inverno com ventos e chuvas abundantes.
Este é o clima dos Açores.

Em relação à existência de meses secos como aqui foi referido, creio que o melhor será mesmo perguntar a uma pessoa entendida nessa matéria, mas de preferência um meteorologista local ( de preferência dos Açores), que aí com certeza as informações serão bem mais seguras e fidedignas não tenha dúvidas algumas disso. Mas sendo açoriano e segundo a minha opinião e experiência local, não estou a ver por exemplo o mês de Agosto ou Julho com temperaturas que por vezes podem chegar aos  27º-28º e serem brindados com chuva (Frontal, Orográfica e Convectiva) e humidade constante serem considerados meses secos..porque existe uma grande disparidade de valores de precipitação dentro de uma mesma ilha. 

É possivelmente devido a essa mesma disparidade local que talvez se admita que não existam meses secos nos Açores até porque esse factor aqui nos Açores é sempre muito subjectivo e de mínima expressão que eventualmente pode variar de ilha para ilha e também dentro da mesma ilha.  Se o Doutor Pedro Mata ( meteorologista local e cientista açoriano) refere que NÃO existem meses secos nos Açores, quem sou eu para duvidar da sua palavra para passar a acreditar aqui nas palavras de meros amadores deste fórum e que se baseiam em dados não viáveis uma vez que durante um dia aqui nos Açores, há sempre as 4 estações? Só um residente aqui dos Açores saberá interpretar o seu clima melhor do que ninguém, portanto é lógico que eu sendo nativo dos Açores e conhecendo bem o meu clima de igual forma que todos os meteorologistas locais também o conhecem, vou obrigatoriamente acreditar nas suas palavras do que em pessoas possivelmente não formadas em Climatologia dos Açores, e que por conseguinte não estão a par sequer do Clima dos Açores logo não fazem ideia como é o clima nos Açores, talvez por puro desconhecimento, e que baseiam-se apenas em tabelas e em gráficos, de forma a rotular o Clima Açórico consoante as suas convicções erradas, e fazendo deste fórum um campo de batalha, quando se esquecem que o clima nos Açores é sempre instável e inconstante, logo à partida torna-se mais confuso afirmar que existem meses A, X, Y, ou Z nos Açores.

A verdade é que nos Açores o regime pluviométrico, é *chuvoso* sem meses secos em que os máximos de precipitação ocorrem nos meses frios.

Sabe, o clima nos Açores é muito instável, daí ser dificil dizer se é assim, assado, cozido ou frito, até porque a coisa mais descabida e engraçada que possa haver neste mundo é aparecer alguém e dizer a um nativo de uma dada região ou país que este conhece "melhor" o clima da sua região do que propriamente o próprio nativo em questão. Cada qual entende da sua realidade climática ponto final parágrafo!!!

E sinceramente, prefiro acreditar nas palavras de pessoas formadas no assunto como a dos meteorologistas dos Açores até porque não vou pôr em causa o conhecimento dos mesmos.
Um abraço!


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2009 às 18:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Sim, de facto pode-se falar em locais restritos, onde efectivamente existe algum período de tempo relativamente seco (precipitação inferior ao dobro do valor da temperatura). Por exemplo em alguns pontos da Ilha de S. Maria, em Junho, Julho e Agosto, ou mesmo da Ilha Terceira, no mês de Julho.
> 
> O *Daniel Vilão* já colocou alguns gráficos, que podem ser consultados no WeatherOnline.



Penso que então  já é de consenso geral que há meses secos em alguns locais dos Açores.
Obrigado Gerofil e Daniel Vilão.
Já agora de novo:

http://koeppen-geiger.vu-wien.ac.at/


http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/9183/70963939.jpg






Gerofil disse:


> Citando Eduardo Azevedo:
> 
> _"De acordo com a classificação de Köppen o clima dos Açores está abrangido pela categoria dos climas temperados quentes (grupo C), caracterizados por apresentarem verão e inverno e a temperatura média do mês mais frio ser inferior a 18 ºC mas superior a –3 ºC. A distribuição espacial das ilhas conduz, no entanto, a que o seu clima possa ser classificado (de Leste para Oeste) de transição entre os subgrupos Cs e Cf, respectivamente, transitando de *clima chuvoso temperado com verão SECO a clima chuvoso temperado, húmido em todas as estações.* Ainda de acordo com o mesmo sistema de classificação, a amenidade do clima das ilhas pode ser enfatizada pela conjugação da letra b a estes dois códigos passando ambos, Csb e cfa significar que a temperatura média do mês mais quente não ultrapassa em média os 22 ºC."_



Exactamente.
A ilha das Flores tem um clima  Cfb ( Temperado Marítimo) no local onde tem a sua estação ( Santa Cruz das Flores).
A ilha do Corvo tem um clima Cfa ( Subtropical húmido) no local onde tem a sua estação ( Vila do Corvo), porque já tem o mês mais quente do ano, acima de 22ºc em média e não tem meses secos.
Santa Maria até tem um clima Csb ( não só Csa) porque já está acima dos 22ºc e tem até 4 meses SECOS. 
Claro que há regiões mais quentes e mais frias dentro das próprias ilhas.
Mais frias  se subirmos de altitude, mais quentes em zonas costeiras mais a sul ou mais abrigadas dos ventos.
 Contudo, na Ilha do Pico há locais com 19ºc de média anual na vertente norte e precipitações médias anuais bastante elevadas entre 3000 mm- 3500mm, ou acima de 20ºc de média anual na vertente sul  e precipitações em torno de 1500mm!

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/

Claro que isto não são situações regra, mas são aspectos interessantes a salientar.
Acredito que nas montanhas e conforme a área que estas ocupem façam com que o clima predominante nos Açores seja de tipo temperado, húmido e chuvoso.
Mas é interessante verificar, que mesmo nesta aparente homogeneidade climática, há tantas variações.


----------



## frederico (17 Nov 2009 às 19:17)

Belém, no Noroeste, em especial no Alto Minho, há algum local que não seja Csa? Qual a situação do Gerês, Marão, Caramulo...?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Nov 2009 às 19:21)

belem disse:


> ...mais quentes em zonas costeiras mais a sul ou mais abrigadas dos ventos.
> 
> Claro que isto não são situações regra, mas são aspectos interessantes a salientar.



Só um pequeno pormenor que deduzo que desconheça:

As zonas mais expostas aos ventos localizam-se TODAS na costa sul das ilhas. Na costa sul não existem zonas abrigadas uma vez que estão todas expostas a ventos de Oeste e de Sudoeste.
Já as zonas Orientais ou Norte das ilhas são por regra zonas mais abrigadas e que possuem um micro-clima específico e inerente ao contexto de uma dada ilha.

Muito obrigada!


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2009 às 19:22)

frederico disse:


> Belém, no Noroeste, em especial no Alto Minho, há algum local que não seja Csa? Qual a situação do Gerês, Marão, Caramulo...?



Claro que sim.
Creio que no Gerês existem regiões sem meses secos e portanto com clima temperado marítimo.
O assunto já foi discutido aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-em-portugal-3088-6.html

Até é possível que haja outro clima além desse, mas nas zonas mais altas da Serra da Estrela. Mas sobre isso ainda não há dados totalmente conclusivos.




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Só um pequeno pormenor que deduzo que desconheça:
> 
> As zonas mais expostas aos ventos localizam-se TODAS na costa sul das ilhas. Na costa sul não existem zonas abrigadas uma vez que estão todas expostas a ventos de Oeste e de Sudoeste.
> Já as zonas Orientais ou Norte das ilhas são por regra zonas mais abrigadas e que possuem um micro-clima específico e inerente ao contexto de uma dada ilha.
> ...



Eu não disse que as zonas abrigadas eram na costa sul, o que disse foi: « mais quentes em zonas costeiras mais a sul OU mais abrigadas dos ventos.»


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Nov 2009 às 19:31)

belem disse:


> Claro que sim.
> Creio que o Gerês existem regiões sem meses secos e portanto com clima temperado marítimo.
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto nem eu disse o contrário!

Só fiz questão de especificar que as zonas mais expostas ao temporais e aos ventos são as zonas localizadas a sul das ilhas. Como pode ver dentro de uma mesma ilha existem MUITAS disparidades quer em relação à temperatura, quer em relação à precipitação, daí ser complicado falarmos do Clima dos Açores sem nos cingirmos aos micro-climas que são específicos dentro do contexto de uma ilha.

E como diz um cientista açoriano e muito bem: "É muito dificil fazer uma previsão exacta nos Açores"


Continuação de uma boa noite!


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2009 às 19:45)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Exacto nem eu disse o contrário!
> 
> Só fiz questão de especificar que as zonas mais expostas ao temporais e aos ventos são as zonas localizadas a sul das ilhas. Como pode ver dentro de uma mesma ilha existem MUITAS disparidades quer em relação à temperatura, quer em relação à precipitação, daí ser complicado falarmos do Clima dos Açores sem nos cingirmos aos micro-climas que são específicos dentro do contexto de uma ilha.
> 
> ...



Estamos de acordo então.


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2009 às 10:19)

ja vi cartas com precipitaçao media anual estimada em 5000 a 6000mm nas encostas norte do pico acima de 2000mts.
muita desta precipitaçao sera concerteza devia á orografia e aos ventos dominantes de N


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2009 às 16:36)

na minha opiniao os locais com invernos mais quentes e veroes dos mais quentes da europa, ou seja, com clima mais "tropicalizado" localizam-se grosso modo a sul da linha que assinalo neste mapa e abaixo dos 300-400mts (as ilhas atlanticas n aparecem mas estao obviamente incluidas):





na minha opiniao estas areas estao numa transiçao entre os climas desertico/mediterraneo/subtropical sendo que a nivel termico sao locais muito quentes com meses com tmed nunca inferior a 10º, meses com tmed igual ou superior a 20º, mais de metade do ano com tmed maior que 15º e tmed anual superior a 15º.
a nivel de precipitaçao esta varia entre os 200mm em areas do SE de espanha e mais de 1000mm nas ilhas atlanticas e areas mais elevadas distrubuindo-se maioritariamente entre fins de outubro e abril nao obstante a ocorrencia ocasional  de fenomenos convectivos poderosos nos meses mais quentes e secos.
no inverno tambem ocorrem por vezes fenomenos severos embora mais relacionados com a frente polar.
a humidade relativa media é sempre apreciavel mesmo nos meses mais quentes.
a insolaçao é muito elevada excepto claro nas areas onde  a cobertura nebulosa é maior embora a energia solar potencial seja igualmente elevada.


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2009 às 19:59)

Não concordo com esse tipo de divisão.
Um dos motivos é a Bacia do Guadiana que penso que reúne todos os requisitos para estar nesse grupo e ainda é uma região extensa.



stormy disse:


> ja vi cartas com precipitaçao media anual estimada em 5000 a 6000mm nas encostas norte do pico acima de 2000mts.
> muita desta precipitaçao sera concerteza devia á orografia e aos ventos dominantes de N



Eu já vi com mais de 6.200 mm.
A carta que eu vi penso que está aqui no forum.


----------



## Costa (18 Nov 2009 às 20:24)

stormy disse:


> na minha opiniao os locais com invernos mais quentes e *veroes dos mais quentes da europa, ou seja, com clima mais "tropicalizado" localizam-se grosso modo a sul da linha *que assinalo neste mapa e abaixo dos 300-400mts (as ilhas atlanticas n aparecem mas estao obviamente incluidas):



Os Invernos mais quentes sim, agora os Verões mais quentes? Nem por sombras.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

belem disse:


> Não concordo com esse tipo de divisão.
> Um dos motivos é a Bacia do Guadiana que penso que reúne todos os requisitos para estar nesse grupo e ainda é uma região extensa.



belem, a bacia do Guadiana enquadrada no grupo de regiões com Verão bem quente até concordo, já no Inverno...


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2009 às 21:53)

joseoliveira disse:


> belem, a bacia do Guadiana enquadrada no grupo de regiões com Verão bem quente até concordo, já no Inverno...



No inverno não é assim tão fria como isso.
Nas estações que conheço os valores andam à volta de 9ºc - 10ºc em média para o mês mais frio  e estas nem estão nas zonas ditas mais quentes.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2009 às 22:12)

No mapa Bioclimático de Europa de S. Rivas-Martínez, A. Penas & T.E. Díaz

As regiões mais quentes da Europa continental correspondem às áreas classificadas como Tm (Termomediterrânico).


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2009 às 22:48)

A juntar a esse mapa, para completar a representação de Portugal:










Bom post, Dan!
Rivas Martinez, fez um excelente retrato de Portugal, não esquecendo das especificidades altitudinais da Serra da Estrela e do Gerês.
No Alto Douro contudo, as regiões mais quentes localizam-se em pontos restritos daí é completamente compreensível  a sua não inclusão.
Por pouco não viamos representadas as Ilhas Selvagens junto às Canárias!
O IM é Inframediterrâneo?
Se sim, também está representado em Porto Santo além de Santa Maria ( sem contar com outros locais bastante prováveis).


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2009 às 14:35)

concordo salvo algumas excepçoes na divisao do senhor rivas martinez embora ache pouco logico incluir areas a norte de sintra e do vale do sado na area mais quente pois ou os invernos ( lit. a norte de sintra e a norte de valencia) ou os veroes ( vale do sado e areas muito a montante no vale do guadalquivir) sao ja com temperaturas pouco elevadas


----------



## belem (19 Nov 2009 às 20:04)

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/


----------



## Costa (26 Nov 2009 às 12:42)

Dan disse:


> No mapa Bioclimático de Europa de S. Rivas-Martínez, A. Penas & T.E. Díaz
> 
> As regiões mais quentes da Europa continental correspondem às áreas classificadas como Tm (Termomediterrânico).



Dan tens mapas iguais a estes para o resto da Europa? Se tiveres podes colocar? 

Obrigado.


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2009 às 13:12)

Costa disse:


> Dan tens mapas iguais a estes para o resto da Europa? Se tiveres podes colocar?
> 
> Obrigado.



O mapa de toda a Europa aqui:
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/form/tb_med.htm


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2009 às 14:19)

Para quem duvidava da diversidade bioclimática de Portugal aí está a resposta.


----------



## Costa (27 Nov 2009 às 14:00)

Dan disse:


> O mapa de toda a Europa aqui:
> http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/form/tb_med.htm



Obrigado.


----------



## psm (5 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

Encontrei este link de bioclimas(vamos ver se não há mais confusão neste topico)


http://www.uma.pt/alfa/biogeografia_biogeog_pt.html

Os Autores deste estudo são todos doutourados por isso...


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jan 2010 às 22:23)

Interessante esse mapa, bem mais completo 

Parece-me que o Porto se encontro entre o tsm e o mm, ou estarei a ver mal? Interessante.


----------



## stormy (30 Abr 2010 às 09:00)

bem..hoje volto a bater no ceguinho...vou colocar uma divisão que fiz..mais aperfeiçoada que as outras




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nvitorino (8 Jun 2010 às 22:44)

Caros amigo

Alguem poderia dar-me uma ajuda sobre bibliografia que se debruce sobre a caracterização climatica da Peninsula de Setubal. Obrigado.


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 15:18)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Chegou o fresco á Galiza. Estas foram as temperaturas máximas atingidas nos últimos dias em *Ribadavia *112 metros (vale do Minho).
> 
> 8 abril  26.5ºC
> 9 abril  29.8ºC
> ...



Sim se a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal tivesse essas temperaturas tão altas com tanta frequência, claramente seriam das regiões mais quentes da Europa  e por algum motivo não o são .
Relativo ao comparar os episódios de frio, ou padrões frios dos Balcãs com o Vale do Minho é no mínimo inacreditável, os Balcãs quando aquilo dá para o frio, são das regiões frias da Europa ao estilo Europa do Leste, compara-las com a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal, não faz sentido nenhum, isso não significa que o Verão dessas regiões não seja mais quente que o Verão do NW da PI em muitos dos casos.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Abr 2014 às 16:55)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim se a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal tivesse essas temperaturas tão altas com tanta frequência, claramente seriam das regiões mais quentes da Europa  e por algum motivo não o são .
> Relativo ao comparar os episódios de frio, ou padrões frios dos Balcãs com o Vale do Minho é no mínimo inacreditável, os Balcãs quando aquilo dá para o frio, são das regiões frias da Europa ao estilo Europa do Leste, compara-las com a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal, não faz sentido nenhum, isso não significa que o Verão dessas regiões não seja mais quente que o Verão do NW da PI em muitos dos casos.



Tu conheces alguma regiao da Europa que tenha essas temperaturas tao altas todo o mes de abril??? Se assim, demostrao. Lamento, mais o NO da península é mais quente na primavera que os Balcas.

Todo o que afirmas tambem pode ser certo ao revés. Ourense é mais quente que Bucarest nos meses do verao. E Bragança é mais quente que Sofia, aínda que Sofía está a menor altitude. 

O record do norte de Portugal é de 46ºC em Pinhao, nenhum pais balcánico tem um record tao alto. 

Tu afirmas muitas coisas, mais nao demostras nada. Tu lamentavelmente olvidas muito frequentemente que o norte de Portugal nao queda limitado á costa, somente falas de Porto, Viana do Castelo ou braga (perto da costa), olvidas deliberadamente que o norte de Portugal inclue o vale do Douro interior e que Galiza inclue o vale do Minho interior


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 17:35)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Tu conheces alguma regiao da Europa que tenha essas temperaturas tao altas todo o mes de abril??? Se assim, demostrao. Lamento, mais o NO da península é mais quente na primavera que os Balcas.
> 
> Todo o que afirmas tambem pode ser certo ao revés. Ourense é mais quente que Bucarest nos meses do verao. E Bragança é mais quente que Sofia, aínda que Sofía está a menor altitude.
> 
> ...



Eu afirmo factos:

1º facto o NW da PI não é das regiões mais quentes da Europa longe disso e ai incluo todas as estações desta mesma região;
2º facto não são picos de calor localizados que determinam um clima de uma região;
3º Facto que não consegues desmentir se a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal fossem tão quentes tinham medias superiores a:
Marselha,Roma,Atenas,Bucareste,Barcelona,Sardenha,Sicilia,Corsega, Chipre,etc e regra geral não tem;
4º Não é Pinhão nem Ourense que determinam o clima dessa regiões, senão os mapas do atlas ibérico era totalmente diferente;
5º Bragança tem uma média ligeriamente inferior a Sofia nos meses mais quentes, para mim tão iguais não quero entrar na mesquinhice de comparar decimas, agora seguramente Sofia não é mais quente que Bragança nestes meses:

Bragança:
Julho:21,3º
Agosto:21,1º

Sofia:
Julho:22º
Agosto:22º

Por muito que te custe Ferreiro, não consegues alterar a realidade o Norte de Portugal e a Galiza não são a Bélgica, não são as Ilhas Britânicas nem tão pouco os países Nordicos, mas não são das regiões mais cálidas da Europa, comparas somente com os Balcãs, como te disse no Verão tirando Ourense e o Vale do Douro todas as outras estações tem regra geral temperaturas medias mais baixas que muitas regiões da Europa mesmo da Europa balcânica ou do vale do Danúbio.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Abr 2014 às 20:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

Eu nao afirmo nada, eu somente uso dados oficiais  E com dados oficiais Ourense é mais quente que Bucarest no verao, e Bragança mais quente que Sofía.

Segundo os dados do organismo meteorológico oficial (http://wwis.aemet.es/103/c00303.htm), Sofía tem no mes mais quente (julho) 13.8ºC/25.9ºC, pelo que a media aritmética é de 19.9ºC.

O record da Romenia é de 44.5ºC, o de Bulgaria de 45.2ºC e o do norte de Portugal é de 46ºC, tambem em dados oficiais.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Abr 2014 às 20:09)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

Hoje novo record europeo 2014. Valencia aeroporto 33.8ºC.


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 20:12)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Eu nao afirmo nada, eu somente uso dados oficiais
> 
> Segundo os dados do organismo meteorológico oficial (http://wwis.aemet.es/103/c00303.htm), Sofía tem no mes mais quente (julho) 13.8ºC/25.9ºC, pelo que a media aritmética é de 19.9ºC.
> 
> O record da Romenia é de 44.5ºC, o de Bulgaria de 45.2ºC e o do norte de Portugal é de 46ºC, tambem em dados oficiais.



Os teus dados e fontes nao estao correctos Sofia tanto em Julho como Agosto tem uma media de 22 e nao 20. dados falsos


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Abr 2014 às 20:12)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Os teus dados e fontes nao estao correctos Sofia tanto em Julho como Agosto tem uma media de 22 e nao 20. dados falsos



 Pobre home. Dime tu a túa fonte. A minha é do instituto meteorológico búlgaro. Ahí está o link, vía AEMET

http://wwis.aemet.es/103/c00303.htm

Envía um email ao instituto meteorológico búlgaro e dilhes que mintem, a ver que respondem


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 20:22)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

As medias das maximas em Sofia é de 28.5 e as minimas á voltas dos 15.5! tanto em julho como agosto.  quando nao se tem argumentos entra se nas consideraçoes pessoais. Relativo a Pinhao nao nego seja mais quente q muitas estaçoes e tem picos de temperatura mt elevados a mim nao me custa aceitar as verdades,, o problema é cm o mapa do atlas demonstra é apenas uma excepçao a regra um capricho do relevo daquela regiao é um ar do mediterraneo naquela região.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Abr 2014 às 20:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> As medias das maximas em Sofia é de 28.5 e as minimas á voltas dos 15.5! tanto em julho como agosto.  quando nao se tem argumentos entra se nas consideraçoes pessoais. Relativo a Pinhao nao nego seja mais quente q muitas estaçoes e tem picos de temperatura mt elevados a mim nao me custa aceitar as verdades,, o problema é cm o mapa do atlas demonstra é apenas uma excepçao a regra um capricho do relevo daquela regiao é um ar do mediterraneo naquela região.



O link á túa fonte dos dados de Sofía ??? Nao te atreves, será como aquel link dos dados de Pinhao, un site turístico ou uma web nao oficial


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 20:29)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Pobre home. Dime tu a túa fonte. A minha é do instituto meteorológico búlgaro. Ahí está o link, vía AEMET
> 
> http://wwis.aemet.es/103/c00303.htm
> 
> Envía um email ao instituto meteorológico búlgaro e dilhes que mintem, a ver que respondem



5 es muito sabido mas ainda tens de aprender umas coisas norma climatica entre 1961-1990 ahaha os valores actuais sao o q digo tens de actualizar te quem tem de ligar es tu


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Abr 2014 às 20:35)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> 5 es muito sabido mas ainda tens de aprender umas coisas norma climatica entre 1961-1990 ahaha os valores actuais sao o q digo tens de actualizar te quem tem de ligar es tu



Sim, certo 1961-1990, porem é imposivel que subira 2 graus em media, pudo subir medio grau, se no 1961-1990 era de 19.9ºC, no 1971-2000 será de 20.5ºC como muito. E ademais Sofía e uma cidade grande com muita ilha de calor, o que nao acontece em Bragança.

Sigo esperando polo teu link oficial dos 22ºC em Sofía no 1971-2000, donde está???


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 20:39)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*




Ferreiro disse:


> Sim, certo 1961-1990, porem é imposivel que subira 2 graus em media, pudo subir medio grau, se no 1961-1990 era de 19.9ºC, no 1971-2000 será de 20.5ºC como muito. E ademais Sofía e uma cidade grande com muita ilha de calor, o que nao acontece em Bragança.
> 
> Sigo esperando polo teu link oficial dos 22ºC em Sofía no 1971-2000, donde está???



Vais te dar mal como se diz na minha terra açoa-te a este guardanapo:

http://www.stringmeteo.com/synop/se...0&endy=2012&prm_in=on&mode=stat&submit=ПОКАЖИ

es sempre apanhado o Ferreiro pois pois a uns aqui em Portugal e Espanha inclusive meteorologistas que acham que as medias só sobem em Portugal e Espanha é uma especie de religão ou ideologia fanatica que não se entende muito bem.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Abr 2014 às 20:44)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Vais te dar mal como se diz na minha terra açoa-te a este guardanapo:
> 
> http://www.stringmeteo.com/synop/se...0&endy=2012&prm_in=on&mode=stat&submit=ПОКАЖИ



Nao é o organismo oficial búlgaro.

O organismo oficial búlgaro é este:
http://www.meteo.bg/en/main.php

Porem é mais fácil acceder a ele vía AEMET
http://wwis.aemet.es/103/c00303.htm

E segundo ese organismo oficial búlgaro a media de julho é de 19.9ºC (1961-1990), pelo que podemos estimar 20.5ºC aproximadamente no 1971-2000. Pelo contrario a media oficial de Bragança, a mais altitude e com menor ilha de calor, no periodo 1971-2000 foi de 21.3ºC, segundo o IPMA. Se nao te gusta é o teu problema.

Saúdos, e que a raiva nao te quite o sono esta noite.


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2014 às 20:47)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> 4º Não é Pinhão nem Ourense que determinam o clima dessa regiões, senão os mapas do atlas ibérico era totalmente diferente;



Atlas Ibérico. Mapa das Tmáx média em Julho - normais 71-00:







Ao contrário de Ourense, o Pinhão não é um ponto de calor isolado. Muito pelo contrário. Há toda uma vasta região - a terra quente transmontana - cuja médias das máximas de verão é superior a 32,5ºC. E o que dizer dos mais de 35ºC médios da região de Barca de Alva, Foz do Côa e Baixo Sabor? Não é uma área tão desprezível assim. 

Monção também não é um ponto isolado. Apesar de provavelmente ser o mais quente do vale do Minho.
Mas como o vale do Minho há o vale do Lima, o vale do Coura, o vale do Homem, o vale do Cavado, o vale do Ave, o vale do Sousa, etc, etc.
Tudo regiões tão quentes como por exemplo a península de Setúbal.

Braga está à mesma distância do Atlântico que Lisboa.
Viana do Castelo é uma espécie de Colares da região de Lisboa.
Já viram se as normais de Lisboa, ou se o clima de Lisboa fosse referente a Colares, Ericeira ou mesmo Sintra?

No Atlas Ibérico se vê que parte do Minho tem médias das máximas, em Julho, superiores a 27,5ºC. E o Atlas nem especifica muito os vales.
De qualquer forma é notório que Braga tem uma percentagem de área com >27,5ºC de máxima maior que Lisboa, por exemplo.
Isto devido à nortada que se faz sentir na faixa costeira ocidental.

E a titulo de curiosidade, a região de Portugal mais fresca no verão não é o Minho, nem o Douro Litoral, mas a faixa ocidental entre o Cabo Mondego e o Cabo da Roca. 
A Tmáx méd em Agosto em S.Pedro de Moel é tão somente 21,1ºC. (Normal 71-00).


Já agora, a distância da Régua ao Atlântico é exactamente a mesma que a distância de Coruche ao Atlântico - cerca de 75km.
A Régua tem uma média das máximas em Agosto de 31,8ºC e Coruche de 30,6ºC.
Pegões, na Península de Setúbal, tem média de máxima em Agosto de 30,7ºC.
(Normais 71-00).


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 20:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Nao é o organismo oficial búlgaro.
> 
> O organismo oficial búlgaro é este:
> http://www.meteo.bg/en/main.php
> ...




LOL raiva isso não me assiste, ok leva a bicicleta desta vez admito que tens dados oficiais do instituto bulgaro que eu confirmei agora e estão correctos, as fontes que tenho são mais actuais e não são oficiais logo comparando com Bragança tambem consultamos a norma de 1971-2000, se te faz tão feliz que Sofia seja umas decimas menos quente que Bragança parabens para ti ao menos ficas feliz, já podes ir festejar hoje ai na quentissima Corunha


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 20:55)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



AnDré disse:


> Atlas Ibérico. Mapa das Tmáx média em Julho - normais 71-00:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lisboa está a 37 kms da Costa? so se consideras a Cova do Vapor ou Oeiras rio. Bem esta nunca tinha o lido.
Sim a terra trasmontana apresenta uma forte parcela de uma região a cor castanha é indesmentivel mas bem menor que no centro e sul do pais, sendo que no Minho e Douro isso não se sucede, mas muito inferior ao centro e sul do pais, e falamos das medias das maximas, mesmo assim não é represantativo do Norte de Portugal.


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2014 às 21:04)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Lisboa está a 37 kms da Costa? so se consideras a Cova do Vapor ou Oeiras rio. Bem esta nunca tinha ouvido onde isto chega.



Costa?
A conversa era de clima, Atlântico e até estava a falar de nortada.
Em que é que a "costa" na Cova do Vapor/Oeiras contribui para isso?

Vila Real de Santo António está tão dentro do Atlântico como Viana do Castelo. Mas Vila Real de Santo António tem médias nas máximas de Julho e Agosto de 30ºC.

Quando não se tem razão e se quer desconversar, dá nisto.


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 21:12)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



AnDré disse:


> Costa?
> A conversa era de clima, Atlântico e até estava a falar de nortada.
> Em que é que a "costa" na Cova do Vapor/Oeiras contribui para isso?
> 
> ...



Disses-te que Lisboa está á mesma distancia do mar que Braga, eu sempre vivi em Lisboa e Setubal durante toda a minha vida, e para a freguesia mais distante do mar de Lisboa que deve ser para ai os Olivais ou Marvila estão a uns 10 kms de Belem, ou seja a 10 kms da costa, agora sim a nivel de Nortada a distancia poderá ser a esse nivel e ai tens razão. Não me custa admitir quando não tenho razão, estou sempre aprender, e mantenho o que disse apesar da grande dimensão no mapa do atlas ibérico da região quente trasmontana ela não é representativa do Norte de Portugal.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Abr 2014 às 21:27)

Também podemos falar do Algarve no Verão, comparem as temperaturas máximas na costa ocidental do Algarve, o interior algarvio, especialmente na parte central e parte leste e depois todo o litoral, e mesmo no litoral sul vão encontrar diferenças enormes.

Em termos de pluviosidade ao contrário do que alguns profetas idealizam o Algarve não é representativo do clima em Portugal, pois a precipitação no Algarve varia entre cerca de 450 mm em VRSA até aos 1600 mm de Monchique sendo que a zona interior sobretudo do Caldeirão tem cerca de 1100 mm e onde poucos km fazem enormes diferenças.

São Brás de Alportel tem média anual de 912 mm, e Faro tem cerca de 500 mm. Ou seja quase o dobro e estão distantes cerca de 20 km !

Ainda não consegui perceber o que estão tentando provar com isto tudo


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2014 às 21:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Disses-te que Lisboa está á mesma distancia do mar que Braga, eu sempre vivi em Lisboa e Setubal durante toda a minha vida, e para a freguesia mais distante do mar de Lisboa que deve ser para ai os Olivais ou Marvila estão a uns 10 kms de Belem, ou seja a 10 kms da costa, agora sim a nivel de Nortada a distancia poderá ser a esse nivel e ai tens razão. Não me custa admitir quando não tenho razão, estou sempre aprender, e mantenho o que disse apesar da grande dimensão no mapa do atlas ibérico da região quente trasmontana ela não é representativa do Norte de Portugal.



Nem falei de mar, nem de costa. Como poderás ver no post que eu não editei.
O termo que referi foi Atlântico. E referi a sua influência - nortada. Para bom entendedor... 

Agora, se é para ser picuinhas, no verão 99,9% da água que banha Lisboa é salgada. Está Lisboa dentro do Atlântico?

O que não é representação do norte são as estações na faixa costeira ocidental. Porto (P.Rubras) e Viana do Castelo, que fazem crer que o norte é mais frio do que aquilo que realmente é.
E isso é tão verdade como a península de Setúbal ter o clima/temperatura de Colares, Santa Cruz, Ericeira, etc.

Aliás, nem vou tão longe: Vila de Sintra e Lisboa, têm o mesmo clima? 
Claro que não. E distam somente 20km. Isso não é exclusivo da região de Lisboa. O mesmo se passa a norte.


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2014 às 21:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Também podemos falar do Algarve no Verão, comparem as temperaturas máximas na costa ocidental do Algarve, o interior algarvio, especialmente na parte central e parte leste e depois todo o litoral, e mesmo no litoral sul vão encontrar diferenças enormes.
> 
> Em termos de pluviosidade ao contrário do que alguns profetas idealizam o Algarve não é representativo do clima em Portugal, pois a precipitação no Algarve varia entre cerca de 450 mm em VRSA até aos 1600 mm de Monchique sendo que a zona interior sobretudo do Caldeirão tem cerca de 1100 mm e onde poucos km fazem enormes diferenças.
> 
> ...



Em relação à temperatura, tens razão Aurélio, mas a diferença de temperaturas máximas em poucos quilómetros não é tão grande como no litoral oeste. Ainda que durante o dia o interior esteja muito mais quentes que a faixa costeira, ao final da tarde essa diferença normalmente anula-se com o vento de norte. Coisa que não acontece no litoral oeste.

Quanto à precipitação. Esses valores que apresentas são do tempo em que Leonte (Gerês) tinha 3400mm anuais. Agora tem -600mm.

Normais 71-00:
Barranco do Velho (467m): 988,9mm
Sobreira (442m): 969,9mm
S.Brás de Alportel (334m): 867,2mm

Não tenho da Fóia, mas não deve ir muito além dos 1200mm.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Abr 2014 às 21:46)

AnDré disse:


> Em relação à temperatura, tens razão Aurélio, mas a diferença de temperaturas máximas em poucos quilómetros não é tão grande como no litoral oeste. Ainda que durante o dia o interior esteja muito mais quentes que a faixa costeira, ao final da tarde essa diferença normalmente anula-se com o vento de norte. Coisa que não acontece no litoral oeste.
> 
> Quanto à precipitação. Esses valores que apresentas são do tempo em que Leonte (Gerês) tinha 3400mm anuais. Agora tem -600mm.
> 
> ...



Os dados que tirei são uma mistura do Atlas climático da precipitação em Portugal, e o valor de São Brás tirado do SNIRH !
Esse atlas já foi colocado aqui por ti algures, cujos valores apresentados são os mencionados aqui por mim.
Mas também é verdade que são bastante antigos .....
Acredito que a região interior do Algarve tenha perdido muita precipitação nos ultimos anos, em especial devido a ausência de Invernos por esta zona !


----------



## PortugalWeather (19 Abr 2014 às 21:57)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



AnDré disse:


> Nem falei de mar, nem de costa. Como poderás ver no post que eu não editei.
> O termo que referi foi Atlântico. E referi a sua influência - nortada. Para bom entendedor...
> 
> Agora, se é para ser picuinhas, no verão 99,9% da água que banha Lisboa é salgada. Está Lisboa dentro do Atlântico?
> ...



Acho que o mapa do atlas climatico é bem explicito em relaçao  a isso, da mesma forma que as temp de Pedras Rubras ou Viana nao sao representativos das maximas muito menos sera a terra quente trASmontana, quando olhamos parA eu diria que 25-30 por cento tem temperatura max no intervalo a castanho e apenas uma pequena porção tem a vermelho incomparavelmente menor q nas outras regioes do pais. e falamos so das medias das max porque se formos para os outros mapas das medias as diferenças ainda serao maiores.


----------



## Art-J (19 Abr 2014 às 22:09)

Tendo a discordar dessa classificação que olhando à primeira vista mete o clima das ilhas em parâmetros semelhantes aos continentais. E se olharmos para critérios limitados até pode ser o caso, mas para quem já viveu e visitou as ilhas em vários períodos do ano sabe perfeitamente que não têm rigorosamente nada a haver com os climas continentais.

E relativamente à Madeira, muitas pessoas têm uma ideia completamente errada. Já todos sabemos que a Madeira tem invernos quentes e humidade todo o ano, mas aquela ideia de que "chove muito" e de que tem um verão "temperado" é geralmente errado.

- Em Beja chove anualmente o mesmo que no Funchal.
- Lisboa tem uma temperatura média superior ao Funchal apenas um mês por ano (por décimas). Beja tem dois meses por ano mais quentes que o Funchal (por pouco).
- Já que o Funchal não é particularmente quente, os verões na costa sul da Madeira têm temperaturas médias equivalentes ao Alentejo e até mais altas em algumas zonas.
- E independentemente da temperatura, a sensação térmica é sempre completamente diferente.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Abr 2014 às 22:24)

Art-J disse:


> Tendo a discordar dessa classificação que olhando à primeira vista mete o clima das ilhas em parâmetros semelhantes aos continentais. E se olharmos para critérios limitados até pode ser o caso, mas para quem já viveu e visitou as ilhas em vários períodos do ano sabe perfeitamente que não têm rigorosamente nada a haver com os climas continentais.
> 
> E relativamente à Madeira, muitas pessoas têm uma ideia completamente errada. Já todos sabemos que a Madeira tem invernos quentes e humidade todo o ano, mas aquela ideia de que "chove muito" e de que tem um verão "temperado" é geralmente errado.
> 
> ...



Uma coisa é as temperaturas médias, outra coisa é a média das máximas, mas quem quer saber das temperaturas médias para alguma coisa? 
Se a média fosse o mais importante a região do equador se calhar ganhava, mas que eu saiba o que dá a sensação de calor é a média da máximas e não minimas ou máximas !

PS: Embora a média da máximas seja bastante inferior face a Faro (no Funchal cerca de 26ºc) noto que existem bastantes extremos entre Maio e Setembro.


----------



## belem (19 Abr 2014 às 22:29)

E esse mapa das médias de verão está baseado nas médias observadas em certos pontos urbanos e aleatórios, imagine-se que um dia se tem a ideia de estudar o clima das zonas baixas do Guadiana, Tejo ou Douro...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2014 às 23:11)

belem disse:


> imagine-se que um dia se tem a ideia de estudar o clima das zonas baixas do Guadiana, Tejo ou Douro...



Sem dúvida, é uma pena não existir qualquer estudo do genero.
Pode ser que um dia, alguma malta do fórum se aventure, e instale uns dataloggers em locais devidamente identificados com potencial. Conseguia arranjar alguns aparelhos emprestados. Estaríamos a falar em estudos com uma escala temporal bem fugaz, ainda assim, já era interessante, ficavam instalados em Julho e Agosto.  

Os investigadores de climatologia mais precisamente climatologia local, até têm estudos em áreas de vale, o "problema" é que muitas vezes limitam-se a estudar as temperaturas nocturas/inversões térmicas, e deixam de lado as temperaturas diurnas,principalmente as do Verão.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2014 às 10:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Acho que o mapa do atlas climatico é bem explicito em relaçao  a isso, da mesma forma que as temp de Pedras Rubras ou Viana nao sao representativos das maximas muito menos sera a terra quente trASmontana, quando olhamos parA eu diria que 25-30 por cento tem temperatura max no intervalo a castanho e apenas uma pequena porção tem a vermelho incomparavelmente menor q nas outras regioes do pais. e falamos so das medias das max porque se formos para os outros mapas das medias as diferenças ainda serao maiores.



Nada contra.
No entanto, a área no litoral norte cuja Tmáx < 25ºC é praticamente inexistente. 1%, 2? No entanto é nessa região que se concentram muitas cidades. Toda a faixa costeira de Caminha a Espinho é densamente povoada.

Já no litoral centro a área cuja Tmáx < 25ºC é imensamente maior, dado que a nortada é mais incidente nessas regiões. No entanto as cidades já se encontram mais afastadas da costa atlântica. 
Imaginem se Leiria fosse em São Pedro de Moel, Rio Maior em Peniche, Torres Vedras na Ericeira e Lisboa em Colares?
A ideia que teríamos era que o litoral centro era gelado no verão e com constantes nevoeiros. Todas estas cidades são bastante mais quentes que as localidades junto à costa que referi. Tal como Braga, Guimarães, Ponte de Lima, etc, etc, são muito mais quentes que as cidades na faixa costeira.

E Braga, com os seus 28ºC de Tméd máx em Agosto será, provavelmente, o lugar que melhor reflecte o clima do seu distrito. Não está num vale demasiado quente, nem na faixa costeira fresca.


Em termos de área o Alentejo é a região que concentra maior calor. Nada contra. O mapa é bem explicito. No entanto, em termos de hotspots, já não é bem assim.
Em tempos o antigo IM publicou um estudo sobre os lugares mais quentes de Portugal. (Com base em observações de satélite). O lugar mais quente com média nas máximas de verão a atingir os 37,5ºC era o vale de Foz Côa, Foz do Sabor e Douro Internacional. Logo seguidos do Tejo Internacional e alguns pontos no Guadiana. 

De referir ainda que o vale de Foz Côa, Barca de Alva e Douro Internacional, são os lugares apontados como as regiões mais secas do território continental. (~350mm/ano).


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2014 às 10:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Os dados que tirei são uma mistura do Atlas climático da precipitação em Portugal, e o valor de São Brás tirado do SNIRH !
> Esse atlas já foi colocado aqui por ti algures, cujos valores apresentados são os mencionados aqui por mim.
> Mas também é verdade que são bastante antigos .....
> Acredito que a região interior do Algarve tenha perdido muita precipitação nos ultimos anos, em especial devido a ausência de Invernos por esta zona !



Acredita, porque perdeu mesmo. E não foi só a região interior do Algarve. Como te disse, os lugares mais chuvosos do Gerês perderam cerca de 600mm entre 41-70 e 71-00.
A serra de Monchique deve ter perdido uns 300mm. E as restantes serras algarvias uns 200mm.

Se pensarmos que nos últimos anos houve um aumento do número de horas de sol no nosso país, a redução da precipitação nas serras, deverá ter sido - muita dela, uma perda de precipitação orográfica.

Ou seja, menos nebulosidade = menos precipitação orográfica = menos precipitação nas serras. 

Nos lugares a baixa altitude, ou que não dependam desse tipo de precipitação, a quebra da mesma não é tão acentuada.


----------



## belem (20 Abr 2014 às 12:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



AnDré disse:


> Nada contra.
> No entanto, a área no litoral norte cuja Tmáx < 25ºC é praticamente inexistente. 1%, 2? No entanto é nessa região que se concentram muitas cidades. Toda a faixa costeira de Caminha a Espinho é densamente povoada.
> 
> Já no litoral centro a área cuja Tmáx < 25ºC é imensamente maior, dado que a nortada é mais incidente nessas regiões. No entanto as cidades já se encontram mais afastadas da costa atlântica.
> ...




O que mais surpreende é que esses 37,5ºc eram a média para os 3 meses mais quentes do ano e que correspondem ao período 60-90.

Com observações feitas no local, ainda teriamos uma melhor ideia da realidade.


----------



## camrov8 (20 Abr 2014 às 14:13)

são os famosos micro climas o vale do douro é bem famoso por ter locais muito quentes devido a sua geografia


----------



## Art-J (22 Abr 2014 às 18:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Uma coisa é as temperaturas médias, outra coisa é a média das máximas, mas quem quer saber das temperaturas médias para alguma coisa?
> Se a média fosse o mais importante a região do equador se calhar ganhava, mas que eu saiba o que dá a sensação de calor é a média da máximas e não minimas ou máximas !
> 
> PS: Embora a média da máximas seja bastante inferior face a Faro (no Funchal cerca de 26ºc) noto que existem bastantes extremos entre Maio e Setembro.




Não, quando estamos a falar de temperaturas altas, o factor mais importante para a sensação de "calor" é a humidade. 33ºC no Amazonas tem uma sensação térmica mais alta que 45ºC no Alentejo.

E outro factor ainda mais importante são as temperaturas médias diárias, já que uma queda de temperatura de 20ºC ao anoitecer dá uma sensação térmica completamente diferente das temperaturas se manterem altas 24h por dia.
Se olharmos para Beja, que tem uma média das mínimas na ordem dos 16ºC nos meses mais quentes (seco), normalmente mesmo antes de amanhecer é considerado um "gelo" para quem já seja de uma região tropical.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Abr 2014 às 18:58)

Art-J disse:


> Não, quando estamos a falar de temperaturas altas, o factor mais importante para a sensação de "calor" é a humidade. 33ºC no Amazonas tem uma sensação térmica mais alta que 45ºC no Alentejo.
> 
> E outro factor ainda mais importante são as temperaturas médias diárias, já que uma queda de temperatura de 20ºC ao anoitecer dá uma sensação térmica completamente diferente das temperaturas se manterem altas 24h por dia.
> Se olharmos para Beja, que tem uma média das mínimas na ordem dos 16ºC nos meses mais quentes (seco), normalmente mesmo antes de amanhecer é considerado um "gelo" para quem já seja de uma região tropical.



Então quer dizer que em determinados desertos se deve estar bem, porque afinal de contas tem-se uma sensação térmica menor do que no meio das Caraibas por exemplo, segundo essa lógica !

Por exemplo em Marrocos em Agadir no passado dia 16 Agosto de 2013 tiveram uma minima de 21º C e uma máxima de 47º C !

Portanto tratou-se de uma amplitude térmica de 26º C, portanto deve ter sido um bom dia para passear dado que a humidade era certamente de uns 15%, e mal estava-se era na Amazonia ou nas Caraíbas com máxima e minimas na ordem dos 25ºC ou 27ºC !

Agora se me falares nas mesmas temperaturas com baixa ou alta humidade aí já é outro assunto !


----------



## camrov8 (22 Abr 2014 às 20:19)

Mais ou menos, nos tropicos com a grande humidade torna-se dificil respirar e o suor não evapora, no deserto o calor é seco e seca as vias respiratorias e desidrata o corpo. Mas é natural pois a humidade aumenta a condutividade termica o ar seco é bom isolador


----------



## Art-J (23 Abr 2014 às 10:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Então quer dizer que em determinados desertos se deve estar bem, porque afinal de contas tem-se uma sensação térmica menor do que no meio das Caraibas por exemplo, segundo essa lógica !
> 
> Por exemplo em Marrocos em Agadir no passado dia 16 Agosto de 2013 tiveram uma minima de 21º C e uma máxima de 47º C !
> 
> ...



Explicado em mais detalhe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_index







Se olharmos para o quadro e considerarmos um dia típico na região Amazónica (33ºC TMax a HR de 90%), temos uma sensação térmica equivalente a 54ºC. Ou seja, não estou a dizer que temperaturas acima de 40ºC no Alentejo ou num deserto não sejam extremamente quentes, bem pelo contrário, mas não estamos aqui a analisar picos de calor, estamos a falar de médias (globais, das máximas e das mínimas), que são bastante mais modestas.

E voltando ao caso da Madeira, a sensação térmica é em média superior todo o ano inclusive no verão já que a humidade relativa é >75% junto à costa e mesmo no verão chega a ser >85% às cotas médias.


----------



## PortugalWeather (23 Abr 2014 às 10:53)

Logicamente que a temperatura média conta e muito, bem como a temperatura media das mínimas, pois se não contasse as nossas praias do Litoral Norte e Centro e também sul estavam cheias de turistas, como estão as praias do  Sul de Espanha ou da Grecia ou de Itália e por algum motivo não estão só o Algarve é que absorve esse tipo de turismo pois consegue ter melhor média de temperaturas mínimas mais elevadas e tem a temperatura da água do mar com temperaturas mais elevadas, os turistas quando vêm a Portugal e não ao Algarve vêm á procura de outro tipo de interesses que não exclusivamente a praia.


----------



## Art-J (23 Abr 2014 às 12:59)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Logicamente que a temperatura média conta e muito, bem como a temperatura media das mínimas, pois se não contasse as nossas praias do Litoral Norte e Centro e também sul estavam cheias de turistas, como estão as praias do  Sul de Espanha ou da Grecia ou de Itália e por algum motivo não estão só o Algarve é que absorve esse tipo de turismo pois consegue ter melhor média de temperaturas mínimas mais elevadas e tem a temperatura da água do mar com temperaturas mais elevadas, os turistas quando vêm a Portugal e não ao Algarve vêm á procura de outro tipo de interesses que não exclusivamente a praia.



Exactamente. Não podemos definir um clima baseado na temperatura máxima atingida a meio da tarde visto que o dia tem 24 horas das quais a maioria uma pessoa está acordada.

E a grande desvantagem que Portugal continental (mesmo incluindo o Algarve embora com menor diferença) tem relativamente ao Mediterrâneo no que se refere a turismo de praia são as temperaturas mínimas e a temperatura da água do mar. So formos ver alguns dos mercados emissores como a Escandinávia, o mar Báltico aquece mais que as águas das praias Portuguesas viradas a Oeste (que nunca chegam a estar amenas se comparadas com o Mediterrâneo). E um bom exemplo a nível nacional é a ilha do Porto Santo, que embora tendo temperaturas máximas relativamente baixas no verão (25-27ºC), as temperaturas nocturnas andam acima dos 20ºC e no período de junho a novembro a água do mar anda pelos 23-26ºC e até em pleno Inverno a água anda pelo 18-20ºC.


----------



## belem (23 Abr 2014 às 13:46)

Art-J disse:


> Exactamente. Não podemos definir um clima baseado na temperatura máxima atingida a meio da tarde visto que o dia tem 24 horas das quais a maioria uma pessoa está acordada.
> 
> E a grande desvantagem que Portugal continental (mesmo incluindo o Algarve embora com menor diferença) tem relativamente ao Mediterrâneo no que se refere a turismo de praia são as temperaturas mínimas e a temperatura da água do mar. So formos ver alguns dos mercados emissores como a Escandinávia, o mar Báltico aquece mais que as águas das praias Portuguesas viradas a Oeste (que nunca chegam a estar amenas se comparadas com o Mediterrâneo). E um bom exemplo a nível nacional é a ilha do Porto Santo, que embora tendo temperaturas máximas relativamente baixas no verão (25-27ºC), as temperaturas nocturnas andam acima dos 20ºC e no período de junho a novembro a água do mar anda pelos 23-26ºC e até em pleno Inverno a água anda pelo 18-20ºC.




É, Portugal tem zonas de água mais quente e zonas de água mais fria.
É por isso que temos um mar muito rico em vida e com um peixe de excelente qualidade.

E a nossa zona ocidental, felizmente ainda tem locais assim: 

























E enquanto certas zonas do mundo convidam veraneantes na época estival, em algumas zonas do Douro, Guadiana (e Tejo diria eu, ainda que não tenha lido nada sobre avisos nesta zona), é altamente desaconselhado fazer visitas no pico do verão e sobretudo fazer caminhadas nas horas mais quentes do dia. E garanto que aí e em muitos locais da região, faz também calor de noite.


----------



## PortugalWeather (23 Abr 2014 às 14:58)

Bem por algum motivo os turistas nórdicos,britânicos, holandeses, etc,etc não procuram as nossas praias com a excepção do Algarve por algum motivo existem imensos empreendimentos turísticos na costa ocidental portuguesa, mesmo a preços saldo com taxas de ocupação baixíssimas, isto é factual.
Relativo aos Vales do Tejo, Guadiana felizmente essas regiões não representam de todo o clima português mas sim uma parte, relativo ao Douro como o altas ibérico demonstra, por muito que se tente transmitir uma ideia contrária, apenas uma pequena parcela do vale do Douro, já junto á fronteira é que medias de temperatura muito elevadas, comparativamente com as outras regiões.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Abr 2014 às 20:28)

Isso tem é relativo ao tamanho e as correntes. O baltico por estar quase circunscrito e os dias longos permitem que aqueça, por cá as correntes são de norte com água muito fria e rica em nutrientes vinda do fundo oceanico daí que apresente sempre alguma espuma, quem vir mapas de temperatura no verão vê que a zona do pais basco tambem costuma ter temperaturas mais elevadas


----------



## belem (24 Abr 2014 às 01:12)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Bem por algum motivo os turistas nórdicos,britânicos, holandeses, etc,etc não procuram as nossas praias com a excepção do Algarve por algum motivo existem imensos empreendimentos turísticos na costa ocidental portuguesa, mesmo a preços saldo com taxas de ocupação baixíssimas, isto é factual.
> Relativo aos Vales do Tejo, Guadiana felizmente essas regiões não representam de todo o clima português mas sim uma parte, relativo ao Douro como o altas ibérico demonstra, por muito que se tente transmitir uma ideia contrária, apenas uma pequena parcela do vale do Douro, já junto á fronteira é que medias de temperatura muito elevadas, comparativamente com as outras regiões.




Ainda bem que não temos enchentes como em outros países, Portugal deve ser para os portugueses. O nosso país iria ficar mais desfigurado, para sustentar esse turismo todo. Prefiro o isolamento, ter identidade cultural própria (e não de massas...), areais grandes, tranquilos e com pouca gente. E que grandes banhos se tomam por cá, basta escolher o local e a altura certa. Não é a mesma coisa, a temperatura da água da costa Alentejana no verão que o mar interior que banha a costa turca, por exemplo, mas em troca, tenho água limpa, sossego e outros benefícios.

Se gostasse de águas mais quentes, também não iria optar por zonas cheias de gente, mas se calhar por partes do meu país com a água mais quente ou então se escolhesse fazer turismo lá fora, optaria por lugares sossegados (e nem sou de fazer turismo de praia).

Já agora quando me referi às zonas mais quentes do interior no verão, obviamente que se são as mais quentes, não deverão constituir a maioria do território (o mesmo se passa para as zonas mais frias no verão). Apenas estava a alertar para o tipo de realidades diferentes, que existem no nosso país.
E a zona do Douro, pelo menos no estudo do IM, nem foi referida como mais quente junto à fronteira, mas ainda alguns kms antes.


----------



## Art-J (24 Abr 2014 às 12:30)

belem disse:


> Ainda bem que não temos enchentes como em outros países, Portugal deve ser para os portugueses. O nosso país iria ficar mais desfigurado, para sustentar esse turismo todo. Prefiro o isolamento, ter identidade cultural própria (e não de massas...), areais grandes, tranquilos e com pouca gente. E que grandes banhos se tomam por cá, basta escolher o local e a altura certa. Não é a mesma coisa, a temperatura da água da costa Alentejana no verão que o mar interior que banha a costa turca, por exemplo, mas em troca, tenho água limpa, sossego e outros benefícios.
> 
> Se gostasse de águas mais quentes, também não iria optar por zonas cheias de gente, mas se calhar por partes do meu país com a água mais quente ou então se escolhesse fazer turismo lá fora, optaria por lugares sossegados (e nem sou de fazer turismo de praia).
> 
> ...



Sim isso até é algo de bom para Portugal, não queria ver a costa Portuguesa toda igual ao Algarve ou a Espanha. Dizer que Portugal deve ser só para os Portugueses é algo que não concordo de todo, mas com tanta coisa interessante no país competir só pelo turismo de praia seria uma péssima opção. O importante é termos vários tipos de turismo e espalhados por todo o território tanto como forma de distribuir riqueza como forma de evitar os horriveis aglomerados turísticos que não têm muito interesse e praticam preços low cost.


----------



## belem (24 Abr 2014 às 14:59)

Art-J disse:


> Sim isso até é algo de bom para Portugal, não queria ver a costa Portuguesa toda igual ao Algarve ou a Espanha. Dizer que Portugal deve ser só para os Portugueses é algo que não concordo de todo, mas com tanta coisa interessante no país competir só pelo turismo de praia seria uma péssima opção. O importante é termos vários tipos de turismo e espalhados por todo o território tanto como forma de distribuir riqueza como forma de evitar os horriveis aglomerados turísticos que não têm muito interesse e praticam preços low cost.



Atenção que eu não disse que Portugal devia ser só para os Portugueses.

E concordo com formas de turismo mais sustentáveis..


----------



## SRaimundo (26 Jun 2020 às 12:56)

Boa tarde,

Existe algum ficheiro excel que permita calcular a classificação climática através do método de Thornthwaite?

Obrigada!


----------

